# Firebox run by Counterfire: Champagne socialism.



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck me ragged. I happened be in Counterfire's new cafe, Firebox on their opening night. 

Be-suited uber trots swigging champagne and scoffing canapes. I kid you not.

One chumrade cheekily enquired if it was a workers co-op which, was shot down immediately 

Why do they do this shit?


----------



## Firky (Oct 8, 2012)

It is a sad indictment of capitalist society when workers enjoying their lunch are seen as somehow incongruous to graft. Maybe we should all suffer with good, honest hunger pangs whilst sucking on dirty dishcloths soaked in the salty tears of our rickety progeny.

WDI.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2012)

firky said:


> It is a sad indictment of capitalist society when workers enjoying their lunch are seen as somehow incongruous to graft. Maybe we should all suffer with good, honest hunger pangs whilst sucking on dirty dishcloths soaked in the salty tears of our rickety progeny.


 
Are you slowly turning into Dotcommunist?


----------



## Riklet (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2012)

You just know that penny and Molly will be popping in for a latte. Is the food correspondent of Respect providing the menu?


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Oct 8, 2012)

I've not heard of this before but they're claiming it's for the 'wider movement'. If they want to help with the wider movement, there are enough of these spaces that always need extra help all around the country, which their members could help out with...


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2012)

check out how much they are charging the 'wider movement' for room hire.
Room Time Price
Ground floor Monday-Friday evening from 6.30pm From £100.
Ground floor and basement 9am-9pm Saturday or Sunday From £300. Please call for a quote
Basement floor Monday-Friday 8am-6pm From £20 per hour, minimum 2 hours.
Basement floor Evening from 6.30pm 
From £50.


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Fuck me ragged. I happened be in Counterfire's new cafe, Firebox on their opening night.
> 
> Be-suited uber trots swigging champagne and scoffing canapes. I kid you not.
> 
> ...



Nowt wrong with wearing a suit or drinking champagne.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2012)

> We’d like to thank everyone who has contributed in any way so far. We’ve had all sorts of lovely donations including money, time, computers, chairs, sugar lumps and a big cannister of helium!
> We are still on the look out for a number of things. Please let us know if you are able to assist in any way with any of these items:
> Large flat screen TV
> A large farmhouse style table and benches
> ...


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2012)

the blog and the facebook site are comedy gold- who knew that the trots could match PD!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Fuck me ragged.* I happened be in Counterfire's new cafe, Firebox on their opening night*.
> 
> Be-suited uber trots swigging champagne and scoffing canapes. I kid you not.
> 
> ...


 
nobody 'happened to be' there


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2012)

> following in the footsteps of the Chartists’ meeting halls, Sylvia Pankhurst’s International Club, right down to Eric Hobsbawm’s and E P Thompson’s involvement in the Partisan cafe.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 8, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Fuck me ragged. I happened be in Counterfire's new cafe, Firebox on their opening night.
> 
> Be-suited uber trots swigging champagne and scoffing canapes. I kid you not.
> 
> ...


 
I walked past and looked at the crowd, I didn't get that impression at all. Weren't particularly well-dressed and there was no champagne to be seen just bottled beer.  Didn't go inside to see what they were eating.    I think Tony Benn was speaking.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2012)

> Next week Firebox will be opening up its doors for a trial week before our official grand launch on Monday 8th October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

That was the worst/funniest bit. Chartist meeting hall!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2012)

This is going to drive the Cuts Cafe out of business

http://bambuser.com/v/3027518#t=1166s


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

...and whilst it's obviously a crock of shite, I'd still rather pop in somewhere nicely done out for a cappuccino than a badly lit, dark slightly damp "social centre" to eat vegan slop with a bunch of juggling hippies.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

State broadcaster 10% off.


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

"We want to be a showcase for all that is best on the left. This project’s name, design, decor, menu and programme of events should all reflect this aim."


 


Ha ha.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 8, 2012)

2 Rape apologists for the grand launch, nice.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2012)

there is unfortunately no online bill of fare, so we cannot discover how much a cup of liberation coffee or a halal bacon butty would be, if, the likes of us were allowed across the hallowed portal.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

> following in the footsteps of the Chartists’ meeting halls, Sylvia Pankhurst’s International Club, right down to Eric Hobsbawm’s and E P Thompson’s involvement in the Partisan cafe.


This is Raphael Samuel's afternoon bistro that EPT and EH both bitterly opposed as it would just attract left wing boho trash.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> "We want to be a showcase for all that is best on the left. This project’s name, design, decor, menu and programme of events should all reflect this aim."
> 
> 
> View attachment 23812
> ...


Why have they lifted the name from a gift shop then? 

http://www.firebox.com/



barney_pig said:


> *posh drinks*


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

Effectively  a personal tax on on the london stupids but with the chance to network. Not some crap cafe on an estate where parents can come and have a natter about stuff and see what needs doing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

emanymton said:


> 2 Rape apologists for the grand launch, nice.


John Rees was livetweeting too.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> Nowt wrong with wearing a suit or drinking champagne.


Depends where when and why. Not here. _Ooh look tariq is serving!_


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> ?.. some crap cafe on an estate where parents can come and have a natter about stuff and see what needs doing.



Is exactly what's needed.

Except not crap.


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Depends where when and why. Not here. _Ooh look tariq is serving!_



Indeed.

They could.ve been wearing flat caps and drinking mild ant it'd be just as shit.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mild has always been shit


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Mild has always been shit



Yeah, but it was the cheapest pint when I was 16.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Mild has always been shit


 
What time you and hillers booked in for?


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 8, 2012)

How long before the EDL/ Far right casuals do it over pissed and pull John Rees beard off?


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 8, 2012)

Mass rally to defend the coffee machine against fascist assault...


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

Fascism produced good coffee.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 8, 2012)

Thinking about why Counterfire decided _why now_ to open a cafe, sorry _media space_ in central London, has anyone noticed what Clare Solomon used to do before she became the great revolutionary student hope?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> Indeed.
> 
> They could.ve been wearing flat caps and drinking mild ant it'd be just as shit.


Flat cappuccinos for all?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> Thinking about why Counterfire decided _why now_ to open a cafe, sorry _media space_ in central London, has anyone noticed what Clare Solomon used to do before she became the great revolutionary student hope?


Wonder if she'll allow religious and sexual segregation this time round? _Ooh look, tariq is in with the girls._


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 8, 2012)

if I have time I will pop in today and report back


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

Does tariq still oversee his parents tea plantation btw?


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Depends where when and why. Not here. _Ooh look tariq is serving!_


that toff has never _served _in his life, apart from at tennis.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> that toff has never _served _in his life, apart from at tennis.


How dare you, he is the class' servant and has been these last 5 decades.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> _Ooh look tariq is serving!_


Tariq is ok & he done good in the '68 anti 'Nam war demos at Grosvenor Sq.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Tariq is ok & he done good in the '68 anti 'Nam war demos at Grosvenor Sq.


Well done on reading the guardian '68 pullout.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Effectively a personal tax on on the london stupids but with the chance to network. Not some crap cafe on an estate where parents can come and have a natter about stuff and see what needs doing.


Why does a cafe on an estate have to be crap?


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> ...and whilst it's obviously a crock of shite, I'd still rather pop in somewhere nicely done out for a cappuccino than a badly lit, dark slightly damp "social centre" to eat vegan slop with a bunch of juggling hippies.


I'm with the 'juggling hippies' on this.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 8, 2012)

I read Tariq Ali's book on the 60's, expect it's really a book about him in the 60's and how important he was.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Why does a cafe on an estate have to be crap?


It doesn't. The point was that this is how these people would view such an initiative._ The scum from the estates_ - this was these people's view.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Well done on reading the guardian '68 pullout.


Ha! Ha! I was there you cunt, before you were born.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

emanymton said:


> I read Tariq Ali's book on the 60's, expect it's really a book about him in the 60's and how important he was.


If only other privately educated oxbridge types had such opportunities.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Ha! Ha! I was there you cunt, before you were born.


How old were you in '68 then jane?


----------



## kavenism (Oct 8, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> Thinking about why Counterfire decided _why now_ to open a cafe, sorry _media space_ in central London, has anyone noticed what Clare Solomon used to do before she became the great revolutionary student hope?


 
Remembering a conversation I had with her a couple of years ago I think there may be a lot of truth in that. Not that it would invalidate it as an idea though, I'll reserve judgment until I visit.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

kavenism said:


> Remembering a conversation I had with her a couple of years ago I think there may be a lot of truth in that. Not that it would invalidate it as an idea though, I'll reserve judgment until I visit.


Why?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

I had to look the place up to see where it was. It's here:
Firebox London
108 Cromer St
WC1H Camden Town


> Firebox is a cafe, an events space and media centre. It is a political project, initiated by Counterfire, following in the footsteps of the Chartists’ meeting halls, Sylvia Pankhurst’s International Club, right down to Eric Hobsbawm’s and E P Thompson’s involvement in the Partisan cafe.
> 
> We want to be a showcase for all that is best on the left. This project’s name, design, decor, menu and programme of events should all reflect this aim. We will put on a whole range of readings, book launches, exhibitions, films and talks designed to build the movements, raise awareness and strengthen the left.
> 
> ...


http://fireboxlondon.net/

|I'll probably pop in if I'm passing.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> Nowt wrong with wearing a suit or drinking champagne.


http://workerdandy.blogspot.co.uk
Love the Saturday 8th entry on grammar


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

_Eric Hobsbawm’s and E P Thompson’s involvement in the Partisan cafe._

_Callinicos: That's not my role (don't) in the party._


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

Thunderbox more like


----------



## kavenism (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Why?


 

Just that she was talking about how much of a wrench it was having to close down her original place. At the time there had been some plans to open a community centre round Kings X/St Pancras way but that was shelved as she was about to take up the ULU presidency. Basically I think it’s been in the pipeline for a while. Can’t say it’s that attractive to me as a place to hang around in compared say to a quiet pub by the river or something. The thought of getting constantly harassed by newbie student uber-trots from SOAS is enough to keep me away.
I wonder if Counterfire subs are going into the running of it and how any profits are used?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

_Have you heard of a man called Laura?_


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2012)

> The space will be a permanent Festival of Dangerous !deas with a rota of ongoing events.


!deas <cringe>


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

Good luck to them and all that but it sounds absolutely banksy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

will there be contemporary ritual clowning?


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 8, 2012)

A hispter says what?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> will there be contemporary ritual clowning?


By that you mean liaising with SB?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

It all minds me of the RCP's Kings Cross bunker, The Edge. Stuck in a windowless basement with Claire Fox haranguing teenagers, great days.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> It all minds me of the RCP's Kings Cross bunker, The Edge. Stuck in a windowless basement with Claire Fox haranguing teenagers, great days.


Shouty death cult down the stairs and turn right.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> I walked past and looked at the crowd, I didn't get that impression at all. Weren't particularly well-dressed and there was no champagne to be seen just bottled beer. Didn't go inside to see what they were eating. I think Tony Benn was speaking.


 
There was fucking champagne, suits and canapes.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> I walked past and looked at the crowd, I didn't get that impression at all. Weren't particularly well-dressed and there was no champagne to be seen just bottled beer. Didn't go inside to see what they were eating. I think Tony Benn was speaking.


Tony Benn is _always_ speaking. It's what he does.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> There was fucking champagne, suits and canapes.


 

were you on the rob or something?


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> were you on the rob or something?


 
We didn't pay for owt


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> _Have you heard of a man called Laura?_


 
in a tiny mans suit


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyways for something less nauseating the Cuts Cafe will open today....

http://cutscafelondon.wordpress.com/


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a thing about people describing places as 'spaces', too for some reason. There's an inherent wankiness there that I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 8, 2012)

NVP said:


> I have a thing about people describing places as 'spaces', too for some reason. There's an inherent wankiness there that I can't quite put my finger on.


 
yes i agree.  it makes my knuckles itch.  see also, !deas.  i'm actually angry just thinking about it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

jazz hands at the Bank of Ideas


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> ...and whilst it's obviously a crock of shite, I'd still rather pop in somewhere nicely done out for a cappuccino than a badly lit, dark slightly damp "social centre" to eat vegan slop with a bunch of juggling hippies.


Is this some sort of snipe at PD's Stroud hangout, The Pavlov's House?

We can use it as a Girder distribution point I spose.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> yes i agree. it makes my knuckles itch. see also, !deas. i'm actually angry just thinking about it.


Don't be so :ntolerant.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 8, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Don't be so :ntolerant.


 
*jazz hands*


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2012)

editor said:


> I had to look the place up to see where it was. It's here:
> Firebox London
> 108 Cromer St
> WC1H Camden Town


I used to live in The Boot just a few doors down.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

copliker said:


> I used to live in The Boot just a few doors down.


The chemists?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What time you and hillers booked in for?


 
Booked in at the Cuts Cafe not this one, but one of Hilary's hyper-posh Trot fellow travelling mates is trying to persuade us to hold an event I'm trying to organise (with Leo Panitch - whose new book is really good btw) - at Firebox.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

_One of?_

I don't why Panitch bothers with you lot - oh yeah, you pay his airfare. We can beat that anyway, we have Silvia Federici.


----------



## love detective (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Booked in at the Cuts Cafe not this one, but one of Hilary's hyper-posh Trot fellow travelling mates is trying to persuade us to hold an event I'm trying to organise (with Leo Panitch - whose new book is really good btw) - at Firebox.


 
what's the seating arrangements going to be like?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> _One of?_
> 
> I don't why Panitch bothers with you lot - oh yeah, you pay his airfare. We can beat that anyway, we have Silvia Federici.


 
oh no we don't pay his airfare   When's Federici over here then?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

love detective said:


> what's the seating arrangements going to be like?


 
little stools for the IWCA if that's what you mean


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> oh no we don't pay his airfare  When's Federici over here then?


Next month i think. We're putting on The Coup before that if anyone gives a shit.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

forgive the ignorance - what's The Coup?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> forgive the ignorance - what's The Coup?


http://www.3ca.org.uk/events/trinity/2012/the-coup


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

It's an old hip-hop band. They're commies. You'd love them.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

skitz


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> http://www.3ca.org.uk/events/trinity/2012/the-coup


 


> our audience is constantly evolving.


 
Bit spinal tap that!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

> To listen to the albums opening track, _Magic Clap_ care of Huffington Post


_This one goes out to MC Arianna_


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck them and fuck their stupid cafe.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 8, 2012)

It's not for the likes of us.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

Although I do now have a hankering for iranian naan bread. Dipped in the conflict yoghurt of greece


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

palestinian yorkshire puddings with rosehip sauce


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 8, 2012)

Gaza Pie.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

Loached eggs.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> ...and whilst it's obviously a crock of shite, I'd still rather pop in somewhere nicely done out for a cappuccino than a badly lit, dark slightly damp "social centre" to eat vegan slop with a bunch of juggling hippies.


 
So many people go all middle class as they get older  .


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think there's anything wrong with the idea of having a cafe, and I don't like to automatically snipe (ok a teensy bit ) and I can see the argument to do it up properly and lease rather than squat - but, and it's a big but, not in a venue which as far as I can see has been chosen solely because of someone's sentimental attachment to the place. Because it's where it is I imagine the lease is extortionate. Therefore it will really struggle to stay open and has already got to charge stupid amounts of money for the meeting rooms (and surely one of the main reasons to secure somewhere like this is to offer free or peppercorn rates to good people and causes). Therefore only the same old groups and same old people will use the place - they'll be little footfall even from students and genuine community involvement. It'll end up just being a cafe that sometimes has meetings in it, which is ok, but my local pub does that and doesn't claim any radicalism (nor does it charge!). I mean, I'm not local to the area, but the Cally Rd is not far away, weren't there better choices along there?

P.S I just realised I'm assuming there was meant to be some genuine community involvement. Maybe not.


----------



## Firky (Oct 8, 2012)

I knew this thread was gonna be a corker 

4th hit on Google, they're going to be pissed.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...5.1558.17j1.18.0.les;..0.0...1c.1.qlPOcCKYfW0


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Anyways for something less nauseating the Cuts Cafe will open today....
> 
> http://cutscafelondon.wordpress.com/


 


> Already youth groups, disabled activists, anti-cuts, union and community organisers have registered workshops. Activists from Unite the Union, London Coalition Against Poverty, Sparks Rank and File, Disabled People Against the Cuts, The Blacklist Support Group, Boycott Workfare, Fuel Poverty Action, UKUncut, Move Your Money, Black Activists Rising Against the Cuts (BARAC), Compass, Stop the G8, Red Pepper and Radical London are taking part. More are getting in touch every day. The family of Sean Rigg, killed by police in 2008 will accompany Ken Fero’s film ‘Who Polices the Police?’ and legendary class-struggle film-maker Ken Loach will present his Miners Strike classic ‘Which Side Are You On?’


 

Sounds positive, some very worthwhile groups there, wish it had been like that back in the day instead of clowning workshops..


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2012)

Greecey spoon caff.


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2012)

firky said:


> I knew this thread was gonna be a corker
> 
> 4th hit on Google, they're going to be pissed.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&site=&source=hp&q=firebox cafe counterfire&oq=firebox cafe counterfire&gs_l=hp.3...263.6873.0.6978.24.19.0.1.1.0.155.1558.17j1.18.0.les;..0.0...1c.1.qlPOcCKYfW0


 

not sure what I think about that, its certain it will be in Private Eye, even the Daily mail, urban providing ammunition?

Btw, i don't have a problem with middle class socialists, activists, etc, its when  they dominate and there is a dearth of working class ones, etc...


----------



## the button (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Loached eggs.


Salt & visteon crisps


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The chemists?


 





Tables, with umbrellas, outside. A little bit communism.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

copliker said:


> Tables, with umbrellas, outside. A little bit communism.


Fancy continental communism i think.

Talking of community involvement, i think they're going to produce the community they want and are comfortable with. Just like a squat with its windows blacked out and the people refusing to drink in local pubs does. But a bit pricier. That said, i reckon there's a market in london for that - and a good way to tap some rich fools for 'the cause'.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Greecey spoon caff.


Challenging hummusphobia


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Mild has always been shit


 
Says someone who's obviously never supped a pint of Banks's Mild.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Tariq is ok & he done good in the '68 anti 'Nam war demos at Grosvenor Sq.


 
Or so Tariq constantly tells us.


----------



## Firky (Oct 8, 2012)

treelover said:


> not sure what I think about that,


 
Why is it you always give more of a damn about what things look like on Google than the thread themselves?

Spanky is right about you, you're an arse.


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2012)

because i want left wing politics to be successful, not marginal....


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> http://www.3ca.org.uk/events/trinity/2012/the-coup


 
They sound pretty damn great


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Says someone who's obviously never supped a pint of Banks's Mild.


 
Mild is where they dump the slop tray - that's why it's cheap.


----------



## love detective (Oct 8, 2012)

it's like the equivalent of a book by laurie penny


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Mild is where they dump the slop tray - that's why it's cheap.


 
You shouldn't judge all beers by the glasses full of phlegm and dregs that barmen the world over have served you.


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2012)

Pankhurst's Parlour


----------



## the button (Oct 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> Pankhurst's Parlour


Chez Guevara.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> Pankhurst's Parlour


 

Pantry, surely


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

the button said:


> Chez Guevara.


"All our milk and artisan cheese products are locally sourced from the Motorcycle Dairies Workers' Co-op"


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You shouldn't judge all beers by the glasses full of phlegm and dregs that barmen the world over have served you.


It might just be you a8?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

InternationAle now on tap


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2012)

Trots Retreat


----------



## the button (Oct 8, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> "All our milk and artisan cheese products are locally sourced from the Motorcycle Dairies Workers' Co-op"


Dolphin-friendly.


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Pantry, surely


Parlour's upstairs, where the champagne is.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

the button said:


> Dolphin-friendly.


Striking a blowhole for the proletariat


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 8, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> There was fucking champagne, suits and canapes.


.       you are such an unreliable witness !


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It might just be you a8?


 
I am basing my prejudice on the mild served by landlord dodgy Dave (may he RIP) [was once on the front of the local rag for falling asleep at the snooker and snoring so loudly they had to interrupt the game!] at the Wheatsheaf who swore blind he didn't tip the slop tray into the mild, even though several witnesses confirmed it tasted of cider. Being an honorary southern ponce I now only rarely bother with bitter/ale/mild of any description.


----------



## killer b (Oct 8, 2012)

another nail in the coffin


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

two sheds said:


> So many people go all middle class as they get older  .



If by "middle class" you mean "older"' then yes, yes we do...


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

the forward march of youth halted


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> the forward march of youth halted


Have you heard of a man called ed?

You disgusting labour creep. You frei-korp  cunt.


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

Yoof.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You frei-korp cunt.


 
Really?  I've have Rosa's blood on my hands?  FFS


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> Yoof.


IN the established areas.

Did Sheila send her kids private a8?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> IN the established areas.
> 
> Did Sheila send her kids private a8?


Sheila?  Sheila who?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Really? I've have Rosa's blood on my hands? FFS


You're a frei korp clown. It was your party that killed her.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

no it wasn't - it was another affiliate to the same international.  I'm sure many ILPers were appalled


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> IN the established areas.
> 
> Did Sheila send her kids private a8?


Did your employer at red pepper shit mag send her kids to privATe school


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2012)

Hilary, Sheila - these _women_ with their _names_


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> no it wasn't - it was another affiliate to the same international. I'm sure many ILPers were appalled


Do your dates on this, because you are wrong. You sided with the killers of ''rosa'.

They employ you.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sheila Rowbotham?  She's not my employer (and nor is Hilary FWIW).  SR is barely involved in RP at all.  Haven't the first idea where she had her kids educated.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hilary, Sheila - these _women_ with their _names_


Posters not as au fait with the facts as they think they are. Not always right.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Sheila Rowbotham? She's not my employer (and nor is Hilary FWIW). SR is barely involved in RP at all. Haven't the first idea where she had her kids educated.





articul8 said:


> Sheila Rowbotham? She's not my employer (and nor is Hilary FWIW). SR is barely involved in RP at all. Haven't the first idea where she had her kids educated.


You got a tax avoidance thing?

Barely involved? She does fuck all full stop.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

> Haven't the first idea where she had her kids educated.


 
Why not?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you have the first idea about you know politics and stuff? Or what? Open up your shut mag.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Do your dates on this, because you are wrong. You sided with the killers of ''rosa'.
> 
> They employ you.


where to start on this mad line of attack?  I'm not employed by the Labour party, and the Labour party didn't kill Rosa Luxemburg


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Why not?


Sheila R?  Becuase she has very little do with it.  I have met her son - who was about my age.  We were painting and decorating our old office.  For free.   I've never had a penny out of RP.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> where to start on this mad line of attack? I'm not employed by the Labour party, and the Labour party didn't kill Rosa Luxemburg


Step by step.

Who killed rosa?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Sheila R? Becuase she has very little do with it. I have met her son - who was about my age. We were painting and decorating our old office. For free. I've never had a penny out of RP.


What do you mean by 'very little' (check your gaudy ARCHIVES)


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

She was amongst those responsible for founding it - but she has hardly any regular input into the editorial side or organisation of the mag - she writes the odd review/article is all.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Step by step.
> 
> Who killed rosa?


the frei-korps


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2012)

deep freid scampi and chips


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> View attachment 23821


I pay you to do this.Fantastic


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> the frei-korps


It was just, at that point, i'm not endorsing, prick


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> the frei-korps


Who told them to?


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Who told them to?



Called upon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

The name Firebox could prove unfortunate in an insurance claim


----------



## Firky (Oct 8, 2012)

They do steaks, you can either have them red or black.


----------



## co-op (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Who told them to?


 
The Webbs?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Who told them to?


in all probability the leadership of the SPD.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

firky said:


> They do steaks, you can either have them red or black.


 

Rachel Khoo will guest chef at some point


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> View attachment 23821


 
 Still, I killed off Agony SubCommandauntie


----------



## Firky (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> in all probability the leadership of the SPD.


So, in all probability you are a member of that party,


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Rachel Khoo will guest chef at some point


 
Does anyone else get Rachel Khoo confused with Claire Khaw?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

firky said:


>


Your little remember be me firky on the internet wasn't i cheeky is now boring. Say something


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So, in all probability you are a member of that party,


 
I don't think every ordinary member of the SPD at the time is responsible for the decisions of their leadership.  This is the stuff of third period insanity - down with the social fascists!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

Of course, just keep trucking


----------



## Firky (Oct 8, 2012)

You're in a bad fettle, boss, on the southern comfort last night?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

killer b said:


> another nail in the coffin


 
Two, one for the draught lager, another for the bottled continental lager.

Now, if he admits to doing shots of Jägermeister too, screw the fucking lid down!


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2012)

Getting so bad tempered on here, Sheila Rowbotham was from a working class family, spoke for free at many meetings, inc anarchist ones, etc..


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2012)

sad ending to P/P really, numbers down, etc..


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

treelover said:


> sad ending to P/P really, numbers down, etc..



Wtf?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Really? I've have Rosa's blood on my hands? FFS


 
There must be some reason you're forever rubbing your hands together and muttering.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

you're a funny man - not funny haha, more "funny" Jimmy Saville


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

chilango said:


> Called upon.


 
In articul8-speak, "facilitated the removal of".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> you're a funny man - not funny haha, more "funny" Jimmy Saville


 
And you, you're reduced to insinuating that people are nonces.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

what is "rubbing your hands together and muttering" an insinuation of?  Mental illness?  Sexual deviancy?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> in all probability the leadership of the SPD.


 
There's little "probability" to it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

you'll never catch them with your sticks, they are too nimble


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> what is "rubbing your hands together and muttering" an insinuation of? Mental illness? Sexual deviancy?


 
That you share characteristics with the person who rubbed their hands together muttered "out, damned spot", you twonk.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2012)

What's wrong with Champagne Socialism. If Champagne is good enough for the toffs then it's good enough for the workers. That is if they really want to drink the fizzy overpriced rubbish.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So, in all probability you are a member of that party,


 
He does come across as the sort of person who'd blame real left-wingers for the failure of his "socialist" party's government.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2012)

PFC
Posadas Fried Chicken






Bringing the Workers Meal Deal to the workers!
Announcing a new and exciting leap forward for the International Proletarian
Milieu! A social space to
instigate the conquest of outer space!
Proletarian Democracy spurns the swamp of Latte Leninism, and
Cappuccino froth 'Communism' and instead is proud to announce the imminent
opening of the first of our flagship proletarian revolutionary takeaways!
Offering Comrades unrivalled access to the true proletariat through 'serving
the class'. Our new restaurants will be at the heart of the international working
class communities!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




“Do you want a revolutionary
programme for the emancipation of the
proletariat with that?”


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it actually known for a fact that this was done on direct orders?  I agree it's almost certain.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 8, 2012)

is it wrong after the last few pages to mention Rosa Battenburg? John Teas? Tony Bunn?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

treelover said:


> sad ending to P/P really, numbers down, etc..


It's over


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2012)

Posadas fried dolphin is much better than the chicken.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe CounterFire are doing this for a laugh, to see if Butchers et al spontaneously combust.  He's coming up to the boil nicely


----------



## sihhi (Oct 8, 2012)

The cafe looks expensive. The rent is stiff too £25,000 a year.

http://www.fidens.co.uk/commercial-property/properties/14/106108-cromer-street-london-wc1h-8bz

If you want somewhere nice to eat in London I recommend the homeless cafe at St Peter Church Hackney, if you put in a shift there you get to eat for free too.
Onwards and upwards, comrades, I await the free breakfast for kids initiative.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

sihhi said:


> The cafe looks expensive. The rent is stiff too £25,000 a year.
> 
> http://www.fidens.co.uk/commercial-property/properties/14/106108-cromer-street-london-wc1h-8bz
> 
> ...


 

you are the biggest danger facing america at this time


----------



## sihhi (Oct 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> you are the biggest danger facing america at this time


 
I await your assassination by FBI death squads. (A joke).

This whole cafe *might* be like the Black Panthers buying copies of Mao's Quotations for 20c at the Chinese store, and selling them for a dollar a piece at Berkeley campus. That's what I was aiming at.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2012)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Tariq is ok & he done good in the '68 anti 'Nam war demos at Grosvenor Sq.


 
He had the fortune to be in company with me and Ken McCleod at an IMG squat in Hayes . He done good there as well getting some star struck woman student to drive him as he was stoned.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2012)

editor said:


> I had to look the place up to see where it was. It's here:
> Firebox London
> 108 Cromer St
> WC1H Camden Town
> ...


 
I would have thought you might have felt out of place there?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> is it wrong after the last few pages to mention Rosa Battenburg? John Teas? Tony Bunn?


 
Engels cakes or After-Skinner Mints?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Anyways for something less nauseating the Cuts Cafe will open today....
> 
> http://cutscafelondon.wordpress.com/


 
Spoilt for choice but I understand that their is a better quality of feminist to be found at the Firebox, women with debit cards that's the future.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 8, 2012)

Lenin Drizzle Cake


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> Lenin Drizzle Cake


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

Hasta la Victoria sponge


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2012)

rocket salad with shavings of partisan


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

world turned upside-down cakes


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

layer cake


----------



## co-op (Oct 8, 2012)

Garibaldi biscuits


Oh hang on..


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> We didn't pay for owt


Socialism in action.



two sheds said:


> So many people go all middle class as they get older  .


I've got electric and hot water some of the year and everything now!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

Articulation of the Classes Roll


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Articulation of the Classes Roll


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

sihhi said:


> I await your assassination by FBI death squads. (A joke).
> 
> This whole cafe *might* be like the Black Panthers buying copies of Mao's Quotations for 20c at the Chinese store, and selling them for a dollar a piece at Berkeley campus. That's what I was aiming at.


 

Call me a shameless cunt but I was well heartened to see kids chanting 'guns guns guns,get your guns put the pigs on the run'


More free food should involve such inflammatory rhetoric. It would certainly liven up alpha courses if the participants were shouting 'DEATH TO THE HERETIC' over their free wetherspoons microwave lasagnes


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

Death by chocolate firing squad cake


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2012)

Tofu enchilAllendas, glazed nuts and five spice puree ideology.


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

Pol pot noodle (Phnom Penh Bad Boy flavour)


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 8, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Mild has always been shit


Not all mild is bad. There's some damned good mild out there.

Here's one of my faves


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 8, 2012)

Mild's fuckin great. And you can drink about twenty pints of it.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 8, 2012)

The phrase 'wild about mild' always makes me smile.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Not all mild is bad. There's some damned good mild out there.
> 
> Here's one of my faves


Mild drinkers never looked like that from what I remember


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 9, 2012)

> *Firebox London* ‏@*FireboxLdn*
> Our first preview day went very well-do pop in & try our chunky chickpea fritters & grab some 20 Oct demo leaflets etc. Ideas welcome...


 




> _Sarah_ posted to us on Facebook:
> 'Listen, I don't have anytning to add to political debate right now, but I am craving a Bengali chai right now. I almost wish I'd never tried it.'​


 


> And we had a visit from_ Lipstick Socialist_ from Manchester who nodded to us in her blog after having had a Greek Frappe and returned the next morning for a breakfast cuppa.


 


The perfect place for young journalists, artists, would be fashion designers to drop in a relax in after a breakneck tour of the dispossssed in Europe

​


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 9, 2012)

from precarity to a good sauvignon blanc with olives


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2012)

Bengali Chai and chickpea fritters. The cunts.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 9, 2012)

I can see an opportunity  book launch for the Lindsay German Culinary Diaries just before winterfestival



> Our coach stops at Farringdon where after a light brunch I am introduced to a group of Somali seaman whose Khatt Cafe is being threatened with closure. Despite the kippers repeating the meeting is very productive with Respect stickers given out and many of the men say they will send their wives out to vote for me.


 


> My food intake consists of half a smoked salmon sandwich made by Ghada, a bag of crisps, a lovely bowl of dessert made with rice flour and spices. All the food is bought or provided by someone else. The other day I had rabbit stew (cold) which Sinead brought in and a lentil and feta cheese salad made by Andy. It's rather an odd feeling to be fed like this. I keep promising myself that will buy some food and organise my sandwiches but I don't suppose anyone is relying on that.


----------



## love detective (Oct 9, 2012)

i was just thinking of her after your last post


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 9, 2012)

So what's the difference between Counterfire and the SWP? Not much that I can see. What a bunch of poseur twats.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

Just had a look on Solomon's mindfield (her blog) I think she has accidently posted some spam on it but has she also posted her home phone number? Useful if one is enquiring about yak milk lattes.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 10, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Bengali Chai and chickpea fritters. The cunts.


 
I've been in the same room as someone who has asked me if I want some chai, but it was in a Moscow flat and she was using Lipton teabags.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 10, 2012)

The NUS have no platformed Tony Benn so Firebox should be a student free zone for a while :



> That NEC councillors and NUS officers shall not share a platform with George Galloway, Tony Benn, Roger Helmer, Andrew Brons or other speakers who are rape deniers, and who blame and undermine rape victims.


 
Correction: Benns now off the list as apparently he said sorry. But we won't be seeing Gorgeous George puffing his cigar swathed by Venezualan beauties outside for a while.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 10, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I've been in the same room as someone who has asked me if I want some chai, but it was in a Moscow flat and she was using Lipton teabags.


 
I bought a load of  Chai  in Twinings teas of the World from Poundstretcher  a couple of years ago which whilst being near the sell by date were quite good.


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 10, 2012)

This could be the southern setting for revolution betrothed?


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 10, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> The NUS have no platformed Tony Benn so Firebox should be a student free zone for a while :
> 
> Correction: Benns now off the list as apparently he said sorry. But we won't be seeing Gorgeous George puffing his cigar swathed by Venezualan beauties outside for a while.


 
Gorgeous George the man so beautiful his Labour bosses hated, fired and now conspire against him, told me my son has beautiful blue eyes. Concerns. Mrs Cornetto fell under his spell and just smiled at him.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Do your dates on this, because you are wrong.


 
Explain?  Fenner Brockway was a friend of Rosa's.


----------



## Geoff Collier (Oct 10, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> So what's the difference between Counterfire and the SWP? Not much that I can see. What a bunch of poseur twats.


As far as I can tell, the original difference was that John Rees wasn't in charge any more. Counterfeit have drifted further away now.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

> *31 October - Lindsey German: Hallowe'en Special: Which witch is which?, 7-9pm*
> 
> A look at how the persecution of witches and the treatment of women intersected. Halloween, All Hallows Eve, Hallowmas, Walpurgis Night, Mischief Night... Call it what you will but it will be a night to remember at Firebox with a *special menu including Devils on Horseback, Angels of Horseback* and a supernaturally good conversation.
> 
> Confirm your attendance on the Facebook event: http://www.facebook.com/events/444804355570392/


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> > Call it what you will but it will be a night to remember at Firebox with a special menu including Devils on Horseback, Angels of Horseback and a supernaturally good conversation.


Bacon back on the menu then. How times change.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 10, 2012)

UAF office always smells of bacon rolls in the morning.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2012)

articul8 said:


> UAF office always smells of bacon rolls in the morning.


Something something something _Apocalypse Now_ something.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like a hideously white affair, where's the vibrancy?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 10, 2012)

out the back, with the shibboleths


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

firky said:


> It looks like a hideously white affair, where's the vibrancy?


they have a role; cleaning


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 10, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> . you are such an unreliable witness !


 
You walked past my old mucker. There was studenty types outside smoking but you missed the horror of Chris Nineham in a tweed style suit indoors. I witnessed the champagne swigging (yes there was beer and wine too) and the empty bottles downstairs.

There were canapés served and subtle boasts of being mates with Wedgie Benn.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

the vibrancy must stand.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## articul8 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's the small details - the red stars on the belt, the Palestinian scarf - essential leftie accessories.  Still have a soft spot for Benn though.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

A decorator's table adorned with left wing literature and badly photocopied posters is the ultimate sign of the lefty.


----------



## love detective (Oct 10, 2012)

articul8 said:


> It's the small details - the red stars on the belt, the Palestinian scarf - essential leftie accessories.


 
glass of champagne on table


----------



## Dan U (Oct 10, 2012)

firky said:


> A decorator's table adorned with left wing literature and badly photocopied posters is the ultimate sign of the lefty.


 
to be fair, the mad muslamics that used to preach some pretty questionable stuff outside Marble Arch tube had a nice line in decorators tables and bad posters.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

articul8 said:


> It's the small details - the red stars on the belt, the Palestinian scarf - essential leftie accessories. Still have a soft spot for Benn though.





barney_pig said:


>


the joy of this photo, is, having failed completely to protest where they wanted, this group of anti Israelis took their banners and occupied the trot cafe instead.
 this morning I set out to strike a blow against the state that would rock it to it very foundations; and had a latte and a cinnamon whirl at Cafe Nero, tomorrow I will instigate a violent assault on privilege and unearned wealth, and have a bacon roll and cuppa tea at Pret.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

Dan U said:


> to be fair, the mad muslamics that used to preach some pretty questionable stuff outside Marble Arch tube had a nice line in decorators tables and bad posters.


 
The ALF are quite partial to a decorating table too.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 10, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Mild's fuckin great. And you can drink about twenty pints of it.


 
I don't know about 20 but a couple of these are pretty good.






Brewed just up the road in Horsham, and served just over the road in my local.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Dan U (Oct 10, 2012)

firky said:


> The ALF are quite partial to a decorating table too.


 
as long as they are vegan.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

It's horrible that this is how connections are made now. By going to places where wankers like you go to. Not forced on you organically through work or living in the same area, drinking in the same pub or the breadth of your action/group/campaign.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

honestly, It is even worse than I thought possible.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> honestly, It is even worse than I thought possible.




*boak*


----------



## Dan U (Oct 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> honestly, It is even worse than I thought possible.




is that a steve coogan character on guitar


----------



## articul8 (Oct 10, 2012)

Is that guitarist someone taking the piss?  John Rees behind the bar like some Parisienne cafe owner?  Does Benn think this is what trade unions look like now


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

What does the name mean?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 10, 2012)

Dan U said:


> is that a steve coogan character on guitar


beaten to it...exaclty what i thought!


----------



## articul8 (Oct 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What does the name mean?


sounds like an incentive to arson


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

suffering baby jesus


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Is that guitarist someone taking the piss? John Rees behind the bar like some Parisienne cafe owner? Does Benn think this is what trade unions look like now


Is this what he thinks work are?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

articul8 said:


> sounds like an incentive to arson


 

or one too many iranian curries


----------



## the button (Oct 10, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> suffering baby jesus


.... on a bike.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 10, 2012)

articul8 said:


> sounds like an incentive to arson


 
They're just "arson about", you might say!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

> Firebox is a cafe and political events space in central London, following in the footsteps of the Chartists' meeting halls, Sylvia Pankhurst's International Club and the Partisan Coffee House.


 
Spot the difference between the first one and the latter two.

Benn's argument is that good argument's win. Firebox will produce good arguments. He's wrong on both.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> honestly, It is even worse than I thought possible.


 
I Thought the idea was to present a positive image?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it's what Hilary and her chums would call "convivial".  And I would call "shit".


----------



## weepiper (Oct 10, 2012)

nearly three quid for a coffee seems a bit steep too.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> the joy of this photo, is, having failed completely to protest where they wanted, this group of anti Israelis took their banners and occupied the trot cafe instead.
> this morning I set out to strike a blow against the state that would rock it to it very foundations; and had a latte and a cinnamon whirl at Cafe Nero, tomorrow I will instigate a violent assault on privilege and unearned wealth, and have a bacon roll and cuppa tea at Pret.


 
dismantling the apartheid wall with the power of pork, one bacon roll at a time


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

You can see the Bengali Chai in this photo.

The Agitator


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

How much for a tea and two slices?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 10, 2012)

Someone more cynical than me would pitch a "compare and contrast" article on Firebox vs Cuts Cafe to Vice Magazine.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 10, 2012)

"Greek Frappe" - frothed with the tears of the Hellenic proletariat. Express your solidarity by ordering yours skinny.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 10, 2012)

bacon, the food that's been a cry of freedom throughout the centuries


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What does the name mean?


The firebox is part of a steam engine. Perhaps they are trying to evoke the spirit of the old days of the coal and steel and rail industries when unions were strong.


----------



## the button (Oct 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What does the name mean?


It means they have a deep-seated unconscious wish for it to be razed to the ground, with all the smug cunts inside.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The firebox is part of a steam engine. Perhaps they are trying to evoke the spirit of the old days of the coal and steel and rail industries when unions were strong.


 



			
				trotters said:
			
		

> Only on the basis of a study of political processes in the masses themselves, can we understand the rôle of parties and leaders, whom we least of all are inclined to ignore. They constitute not an independent, but nevertheless a very important, element in the process. Without a guiding organisation, the energy of the masses would dissipate like steam not enclosed in a piston-box


----------



## the button (Oct 10, 2012)

I prefered my explanation, tbh.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

Firebox has a very different meaning in Roger's profanisaurus.


----------



## rekil (Oct 10, 2012)

articul8 said:


> John Rees behind the bar like some Parisienne cafe owner?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's grim up north London


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2012)

Butchers et al. Re the quote from trotters, do not be confused between the function of the firebox and the piston box of a steam engine. The firebox is where the energy is created by burning the fuel - coal. The piston box is where the energy is turned into motion. This cafe will generate heat but it is yet to be seen if it puts anything into motion.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

Greek night at Firebox


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Butchers et al. Re the quote from trotters, do not be confused between the function of the firebox and the piston box of a steam engine. The firebox is where the energy is created by burning the fuel - coal. The piston box is where the energy is turned into motion. This cafe will generate heat but it is yet to be seen if it puts anything into motion.


 

except bowels after all the chickpea fritters


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

Is this really the Dionysian gas in full flow - two people pissed up?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> except bowels after all the chickpea fritters


If you move I will second.


----------



## rekil (Oct 10, 2012)

They asked PD what the place where personofcoloursmiths worked in the olden days was called and without even suspecting what they were up to, we lied and said "a firebox".


----------



## krink (Oct 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> honestly, It is even worse than I thought possible.




I watched that and to be honest, when I think of the left now, the people on this video is exactly what I picture - a load of people who I have nothing in common with.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> honestly, It is even worse than I thought possible.




If you look at this guy 


It's like he's channelling Antn'Dec:






(Joke)


----------



## where to (Oct 10, 2012)

So is Benn now a paid up member of this Counterfire thing?


----------



## sihhi (Oct 10, 2012)

where to said:


> So is Benn now a paid up member of this Counterfire thing?


 
I doubt it. He knows the game is up with the Labour Party - full of people like his son and granddaughter.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

sihhi said:


> If you look at this guy
> View attachment 23894
> 
> (Joke)


 
I thought he was a nihilist


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm waiting to see if they start stocking Frank Turner shit citrus beer


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2012)

where to said:


> So is Benn now a paid up member of this Counterfire thing?


No he just lends his voice and presence wherever there is any kind of left movement activity. Counterfire was created by the breakaway/expelled section of the SWP and Benn is a regular at the SWP's Marxism but has always remained a member of the Labour Party. So far that is.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

And forever.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought the guy in the red shirt at the start was channelling a revolutionary Barry Manilow.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 10, 2012)

Who is this spamming their facebook already? 

*Dale Firky* What a bunch of fucking cunts
33 minutes ago · Like


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> I thought the guy in the red shirt at the start was channelling a revolutionary Barry Manilow.


Why can't somebody look or dress like someone else with out being described as 'channelling' them - even in the Daily Mail. Has there been a massive upsurge in interest in seances and such mumbo jumbo, putting people in mind of this.


----------



## rekil (Oct 10, 2012)

"The Agitator - a blend of fresh orange, strong tea and energy booster - £2.60"


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Why can't somebody look or dress like someone else with out being described as 'channelling' them - even in the Daily Mail. Has there been a massive upsurge in interest in seances and such mumbo jumbo, putting people in mind of this.


 
I was using it to mean "attempting to very much look like"; the origins of the word in spiritualism (if that's where it comes from) didn't occur to me. I shall do penance by writing an Express article about chillaxing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

copliker said:


> "The Agitator - a blend of fresh orange, strong tea and energy booster - £2.60"


 

all thats going to do is give you shaky hands and is too expensive. For two sixty you can have a couple of litres white cider and get really agitated


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

sihhi said:


> Who is this spamming their facebook already?
> 
> *Dale Firky* What a bunch of fucking cunts
> 33 minutes ago · Like


 

What an arse.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 10, 2012)

Geoff Collier said:


> As far as I can tell, the original difference was that John Rees wasn't in charge any more. Counterfeit have drifted further away now.


 
RCP on prozac


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

At least the rcp had horizontal recruitment and stood for something (even if it was shit), what do get with this lot? Overpriced lattes and lindsey German.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> honestly, It is even worse than I thought possible.





In fairness, I still don't think it's a wanky looking as Bread and Roses in South London.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 10, 2012)

What is the menu like in the newly opened  Cuts Cafe?


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know Sham of LCAP and SWP fame, chubby posh Asian kid? Surprised he wasn't there as he's often got his tongue wedged firmly up German's bumhole.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 10, 2012)

No I don't know him but I think it's a bit out of order to post his name, pic, and description on a message board where he has no right of reply


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

Fair point, I'll remove his pic. 


He used to post here once upon a time or at least c&p people's posts onto his trot blog.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 10, 2012)

krink said:


> I watched that and to be honest, when I think of the left now, the people on this video is exactly what I picture - *a load of people who I have nothing in common with*.


 
Bingo.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

they promised we would storm the very heavens, and build a new Jerusalem.
They delivered a warmed over burrito and unpaid work as a communista barrista.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 10, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Bingo.


 
to be fair you don't have much in common with anyone


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 10, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> What is the menu like in the newly opened Cuts Cafe?


 
Bring what you intend to find.

What's your cooking skills like?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 10, 2012)

copliker said:


> "The Agitator - a blend of fresh orange, strong tea and energy booster - £2.60"


 
The Neckshot.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 10, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> to be fair you don't have much in common with anyone


 
Have we ever met?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 10, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Have we ever met?


 
Yes in 1974 when I gave you a lift to that T-Rex concert


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> to be fair you don't have much in common with anyone


He has good taste in films!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 10, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Bring what you intend to find.
> 
> What's your cooking skills like?


 
They are good. Bit weak on the desserts side but otherwise i can pretty much up rustle anything.Whaddya fancy?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 10, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> honestly, It is even worse than I thought possible.



As cringe worthy as this is, the guitar player's relation when the women pushes past him at about 1min 5sec is brilliant.


----------



## rekil (Oct 11, 2012)

The solo is Noelesque in its amazingness.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 11, 2012)

emanymton said:


> As cringe worthy as this is, the guitar player's relation when the women pushes past him at about 1min 5sec is brilliant.


 
The lingering shot of the cakes just before that is genius.

It's not a revolution without cake.


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

Have you seen the comments on the youtube videos?  


> i asked for a best with brown sauce on crusty bread. they told me to fuck off. this isn't my revolution.
> discokermit 15 minutes ago


----------



## discokermit (Oct 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Have you seen the comments on the youtube videos?


i bet they don't even know what a best is.


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

He'll be reading this thread because youtube shows the referring URL.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 11, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> They are good. Bit weak on the desserts side but otherwise i can pretty much up rustle anything.Whaddya fancy?


 
Not generic vegan one pot slop 

Any date who cooks me Mexican is always on a winner.


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

on your weener


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 11, 2012)

I loved them telling discokermit to fuck off to macdonalds, their true face revealed. It's only a wonder they didn't call him a pleb.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> I loved them telling discokermit to fuck off to macdonalds, their true face revealed. It's only a wonder they didn't call him a pleb.


 

love the accusations of 'standing idle'. Because anyone not flogging somalian cheesebread and conflict coffee must be idle. Totally communisn't


----------



## weepiper (Oct 11, 2012)

> How can this be the cutting edge of the class struggle without an apperance from Laurie penny?


who was that?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 11, 2012)

> What you doing for the movement of latte then?


also, Freudian slip?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 11, 2012)

Jonny Favourite likes it


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 11, 2012)

weepiper said:


> who was that?


me


----------



## articul8 (Oct 11, 2012)

> _Comment removed_
> Author withheldp


 
Who's that then, and what did it say


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 11, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> I loved them telling discokermit to fuck off to macdonalds, their true face revealed. It's only a wonder they didn't call him a pleb.


the reply from four man flim-


> Disco Kermit should state what he has achieved. The working class are very capable of organizing and getting things done. If he is working class he would articulate that


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 11, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> they promised we would storm the very heavens, and build a new Jerusalem.
> They delivered a warmed over burrito and unpaid work as a communista barrista.


and another-


> Paid work actually


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 11, 2012)

Google "Counterfire Firebox"


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 11, 2012)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1h9CDjksup-ycG7E0NBJTu-f5ODsyp6bG7N6xfSr3O8Y/mobilebasic?pli=1


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 11, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1h9CDjksup-ycG7E0NBJTu-f5ODsyp6bG7N6xfSr3O8Y/mobilebasic?pli=1


 
I'm desperate for a job and I think I'm going to apply.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 11, 2012)

To apply please ensure you have the required skills and send your cv by *5pm Thursday 16 August 2012* to firebox@zoho.com with a cover letter stating which position you are interested in and why; your availability, outline any notice periods from current employers where applicable, and any other details you think may assist with your applications.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 11, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I'm desperate for a job and I think I'm going to apply.


 
Taking this whole "millie entryism" thing a bit far, frogs.


----------



## where to (Oct 11, 2012)

17 grand , not to shabby no.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 11, 2012)

the worker is not in control of the labour etc


----------



## weepiper (Oct 11, 2012)

actually that's not bad, that's somewhere between £8.50 and £9.70 an hour depending on their definition of a full working week.


----------



## cesare (Oct 11, 2012)

You'd think they'd run it as a co-operative.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 11, 2012)

cesare said:


> You'd think they'd run it as a co-operative.


 
Yea but how can you be in charge if it's a co-op?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 11, 2012)

where to said:


> 17 grand , not to shabby no.


In London? 
The job advert sounds like it could have been wrote by any corporate outfit.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 11, 2012)

weepiper said:


> actually that's not bad, that's somewhere between £8.50 and £9.70 an hour depending on their definition of a full working week.


 
It's more than I was on teaching in Brum.


----------



## cesare (Oct 11, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Yea but how can you be in charge if it's a co-op?


They're probably outsourcing the cleaning, too.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 11, 2012)

emanymton said:


> In London?


 
cafe staff in London normally get more than that do they?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 11, 2012)

weepiper said:


> cafe staff in London normally get more than that do they?


Of course not but I don't think it is a particularly good wage for someone living in London.
They are paying every one the same rate which is a good thing.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder who got the Project Co-ordinator job and how much they like doing all of the following tasks:

*Duties include*: bookkeeping, events organisation, rota's (sic), stock control, updating website, writing newsletters and other communications and publicity, customer service and cash handling.

It is a bit of a 'Jack of all Trades' type job. Was it John Rees who got it or is he just doing the barrista stuff in his French bar-tender costume?


----------



## love detective (Oct 11, 2012)

for a bunch of radical revolutionaries they don't seem to be too bothered about basic security

no private registration on the firebox website reveals details of clare's plush southbank address and also the fact its registered in the name of 'Red Umbrella Ltd' - directors of which are chris nineham and james meadway whose addresses are also easily obtainable from that information


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 11, 2012)

If the jobs were handed out in the same way as the print shop, then all successful applicants would coincidently be counterfire members, who would be pledging a large chunk of their wages to the party. The paper decent wage label would hide the fact that very little would actually find its way into the pockets of the barrista.


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

cesare said:


> You'd think they'd run it as a co-operative.


 
And contract ATOS to do occupational health assessments.


----------



## cesare (Oct 11, 2012)

firky said:


> And contract ATOS to do occupational health assessments.


I doubt a co-operative would vote for that.


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

> I went in today to check it out, turned up in my high-vis jacket, work jeans and riggers. I was asked to leave because my work boots were dirtying their floor. May as well have said, "fuck off, we don't want your type here."


----------



## cesare (Oct 11, 2012)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

Crocs only


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2012)

fabianbox


----------



## sihhi (Oct 11, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> the reply from four man flim-


 
It's all self-plastered over the web: https://plus.google.com/100665321773449866568/about
His name is Paul Hanes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"Concerned Citizen Journalist and peace activist living in London. I have strong links and involvement with the antiwar and trade union movements and am also part of the Counterfire group. I released the first of three feature documentaries in 2007 and reguarly report on the anti war movment on my youtube channel"
https://plus.google.com/100665321773449866568/about

He'd Counterfire's film-maker.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 11, 2012)

articul8 said:


> out the back, with the shibboleths


 
If you start googling for lindsey german, counterfire's top woman, the third suggestion is 'lindsey german shibboleth' 







Has someone been 'google-bombing'?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 11, 2012)

Incidentally what has Discokermit achieved?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 11, 2012)

firky said:


> _I went in today to check it out, turned up in my high-vis jacket, work jeans and riggers. I was asked to leave because my work boots were dirtying their floor. May as well have said, "fuck off, we don't want your type here."_


Where's that from and how reliable is it?


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2012)

from youtube, so probably not at all reliable. i don't think john rees chased disco out of the shop either fwiw.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 11, 2012)

Some cracking comments on YouTube


----------



## emanymton (Oct 11, 2012)

I think if someone turns up in 'working man's clothes' they would more likely be greeted with divine reverence than asked to leave


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

You can always tell a good sarnie shop by the amount of work men queuing up outside of it.


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2012)

pie shops are like that round here. but replace the workmen with little old ladies.

edit: just looked for my favourite pie shop on streetview, no old ladies. still a queue though.


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

killer b said:


> pie shops are like that round here. but replace the workmen with little old ladies.
> 
> edit: just looked for my favourite pie shop on streetview, no old ladies. still a queue though.


 
My local pie eatery has no queue but it does get them.

http://goo.gl/maps/HVaYz


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 11, 2012)

A wave of tramps requesting cups of tea and buns may test the philanthropic impulses of the latte leninists.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 11, 2012)

emanymton said:


> I think if someone turns up in 'working man's clothes' they would more likely be greeted with divine reverence than asked to leave


wrong.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2012)

firky said:


> You can always tell a good sarnie shop by the amount of work men queuing up outside of it.


theres a little sandwich hut on a square west of regents street where cabbies flock and queue up - had a sandwich there once - shittest white bread, loads of marge, and a hunk of cheese in the middle fatter than the bread. cabbies eh.


----------



## past caring (Oct 11, 2012)

ska invita said:


> cabbies eh.


 
Petit bourgeois loud-mouths. Fuck 'em.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 11, 2012)

ska invita said:


> a hunk of cheese in the middle fatter than the bread.


cheese? fuck 'em.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 11, 2012)

past caring said:


> Petit bourgeois loud-mouths. Fuck 'em.


 
welcome back


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 11, 2012)

past caring said:


> Petit bourgeois loud-mouths. Fuck 'em.


 
Should be haloumi and pitta, the racist the ne'er do wells.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 11, 2012)

killer b said:


> from youtube, so probably not at all reliable. i don't think john rees chased disco out of the shop either fwiw.


i must admit, i have never been in their shop.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 11, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Incidentally what has Discokermit achieved?


loads.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 12, 2012)

emanymton said:


> I think if someone turns up in 'working man's clothes' they would more likely be greeted with divine reverence than asked to leave


Rees and co. Are skilled in rejecting the sin of 'workerism' ( in the swp, workerism was the habit of middle class student branches to treat any actual workers with reverance, which the party seriously disapproved of. In practise, this meant that every class prejudice and expression of  intellectual distain for the working class was indulged, whilst actual wc members were treated with, at best, condescension, if not contempt. No matter how many years of membership in the party one might have, an industrial worker would still be introduced as a'trades union militant') the Firebox staff will have no ideological qualms at ridding out any horny handed proletarian with dirty boots.


----------



## Firky (Oct 12, 2012)

ska invita said:


> theres a little sandwich hut on a square west of regents street where cabbies flock and queue up - had a sandwich there once - shittest white bread, loads of marge, and a hunk of cheese in the middle fatter than the bread. cabbies eh.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 12, 2012)

a certain 'Donny gluckstein' has entered the fray at Youtube


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 12, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> a certain 'Donny gluckstein' has entered the fray at Youtube


 
Quail before his wrath.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 12, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> a certain 'Donny gluckstein' has entered the fray at Youtube


 
no match for Jonny Friendly


----------



## newbie (Oct 12, 2012)

ska invita said:


> theres a little sandwich hut on a square west of regents street where cabbies flock and queue up - had a sandwich there once - shittest white bread, loads of marge, and a hunk of cheese in the middle fatter than the bread. cabbies eh.


they also do far more pork & crackling in white bread than anyone can sensibly or practically eat.  cheap though.


----------



## Firky (Oct 12, 2012)

> Can you skate outside? If so we could all hang out after the demo on the 20th if youth are allowed in? btw is there wi-fi?


 
If I can't skate...


----------



## past caring (Oct 13, 2012)

I have realised - thanks to the g/f - that this is just round the corner from my new work. I usually go to Mario's round the corner in Hastings St for my dinner, but I may have to give this a go next week.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 13, 2012)

firky said:


> If I can't skate...


 
Thank you Emma.


----------



## JHE (Oct 13, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> a certain 'Donny gluckstein' has entered the fray at Youtube


 
...with a bitchy little comment.




> well done John, I always knew you would make a good waiter, shame you were a crap revolutionary.


I'd like to think his dad would have done better.

The sad truth is that _all_ the Social Workers, including DG (assuming he was still involved at the time), went along with the Rees-German strategy of abject Islamo-Trottery and then turned on Rees-German when it all went sour with GG and Salmonella. They were all 'crap revolutionaries'.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 13, 2012)

As what, a waiter or a revolutionary? And DG has had nothing to do with this countrys stuff for what, two decades now?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 13, 2012)

JHE said:


> ...with a bitchy little comment.
> 
> 
> 
> > _well done John, I always knew you would make a good waiter, shame you were a crap revolutionary._


 
And yet how long was he on their CC??


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 13, 2012)

JHE said:


> ...with a bitchy little comment.
> 
> 
> I'd like to think his dad would have done better.
> ...


Also, you are a prick.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 14, 2012)

past caring said:


> I have realised - thanks to the g/f - that this is just round the corner from my new work. I usually go to Mario's round the corner in Hastings St for my dinner, but I may have to give this a go next week.


 
You up for lunch there on Tuesday? Could be a laugh!


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 15, 2012)

> *Breakfast from 8am*
> Served on toasted turkish bread with:
> Selection of spreads. Nutella, Jam, Lemon Curd, honey 2.50
> Or one of the following: 3.00 (50p extra item)
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 15, 2012)

mashed banana for £3 and rubicon fizzy cans for £1? you can get them for 65p here!


----------



## the button (Oct 15, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> rubicon fizzy cans


Shake down Babylon


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

five fifty for a pie and side salad?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> five fifty for a pie and side salad?


 
Pie...and...salad?!?!  does not compute, does not compute, <head explodes>



> Greek Frappe (frothed and chilled)


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 15, 2012)

Crisis-profiteering.


----------



## JHE (Oct 15, 2012)

The menu looks pretty good and, by the depressing standards of central London, not very expensive. I'm particularly encouraged to see that they serve prosciutto. I like a haram sandwich.

I'm about 800 miles from London so I won't be popping in any time soon. If TrotCafe is still in business when I'm next in London, though, I think I might give it a try.


----------



## rekil (Oct 15, 2012)

Liberation theology sandinistwiches.


----------



## JHE (Oct 15, 2012)

copliker said:


> Liberation theology sandinistwiches.


 
Eat in Ortegaway?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 15, 2012)

JHE said:


> The menu looks pretty good and, by the depressing standards of central London, not very expensive. I'm particularly encouraged to see that they serve prosciutto. I like a haram sandwich.
> 
> I'm about 800 miles from London so I won't be popping in any time soon. If TrotCafe is still in business when I'm next in London, though, I think I might give it a try.


Yeah not to bad, but not bacon butties for breakfast.


----------



## past caring (Oct 15, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> You up for lunch there on Tuesday? Could be a laugh!


 
Tomorrow? I'll do it - have PMed you my mobile. Can manage anytime between 12 and 2. Any other takers?


----------



## Firky (Oct 15, 2012)

past caring said:


> Tomorrow? I'll do it - have PMed you my mobile. Can manage anytime between 12 and 2. Any other takers?


 
Raise a Palestinian carrot juice in my absence.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 15, 2012)

wind up time


----------



## past caring (Oct 15, 2012)

I might have to dig out some of my old SI for effect.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to be really fascinated by it all I think


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Greek Frappe (frothed and chilled)


Greeks drink a lot of ice frappe coffee... http://greekfood.about.com/od/mezethesdrinks/ht/frappe.htm infact frappe is greek (didnt know that)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frappé_coffee


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Crisis-profiteering.


i doubt it...if the rents and wages are what has been said in the thread im wondering where the money is coming from...selling a few coffees and pies on a backstreet isnt going to cover costs


----------



## cesare (Oct 15, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i doubt it...if the rents and wages are what has been said in the thread im wondering where the money is coming from...selling a few coffees and pies on a backstreet isnt going to cover costs


There's a bloody great donation plea on the website, iirc


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2012)

cesare said:


> There's a bloody great donation plea on the website, iirc


this whole thing seems like such a long shot...apart from those that know, no one really knows who Counterfire are (partly because I dont think they're that forthcoming in saying who they are)...you've got to really get people on board to expect donations off them, especially donations to cover a central london rent...I dont think Counterfire have that kind of support


----------



## cesare (Oct 15, 2012)

ska invita said:


> this whole thing seems like such a long shot...apart from those that know, no one really knows who Counterfire are (partly because I dont think they're that forthcoming in saying who they are)...you've got to really get people on board to expect donations off them, especially donations to cover a central london rent...I dont think Counterfire have that kind of support


Looks as though there's some money there, I agree.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

firky said:


> Raise a Palestinian carrot juice in my absence.


 

SA miners rations shall be consumed on your behalf

Forwards, combabes, Child Soldier Coffee (they drink it in the congo) 


Meanwhile Diskokermit is still ganting on a best


----------



## Riklet (Oct 16, 2012)

priority tickets were available to the tony benn launch do apparently for the party faithful and early emailers.  probs need to pay with a pound of flesh, a big donation or some spare time 'volunteering' in future though 

it was pretty amazing viewing the opening scene. cringetastic mostly, n seeing the menu n prices worse almost, but fair play on the equal pay!

where did that post about the bloke being asked to leave 'cos of mucky boots come from??


----------



## rekil (Oct 16, 2012)

This may feature in the Workers Girder cafe critic column. 


Spanky Longhorn said:


> I'm going to be really fascinated by it all I think


 
Remember to stand up and belt out the internationale.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 16, 2012)

It's got competition



> *Finally it’s here!!!
> Cafe Du Arte opens this Thursday at 115 High Street, NW10 4TR with Caiprinahas served from 7pm. To get your invite to the launch party email: cafeduarte@hotmail.co.uk
> 
> Cafe du Arte aims ms to bring coffee culture to the heart of Harlesden, using Delta's finest Gold Blend in our coffees, together with delicious teas, juices and Brazilian super fruit smoothies. We will feature pastries, muffins, cakes, pao de queijo, croissants, fresh baked artisan breads and rolls, all made with the finest natural ingredients. If you want a quick snack or lunch there will also be sandwiches, selections of cold meats, cheeses and salads.
> ...





Only a) it's not in some poncy hipster place but Harlesden and b) there's much less chance of having to hear Lynsey German.


----------



## dennisr (Oct 16, 2012)

cesare said:


> Looks as though there's some money there, I agree.


 
inheritance?


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2012)

dennisr said:


> inheritance?


Could be, I suppose. Or some kind of an investment.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2012)

If they get rich radicals paying that money for the food and getting roped into donating i'm not sure they need anything beyond the connected starters access to funds.


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2012)

Hell of a lot of sandwiches and coffee to pay those salaries and the other overheads though (unless they have a deal on the rent/lease).


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2012)

Those salaries will come down within weeks and it'll be tax credit stuff pretty soon. They're getting 6 nana's for a quid then knocking them out for 3.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 16, 2012)

cesare said:


> Hell of a lot of sandwiches and coffee to pay those salaries and the other overheads though (unless they have a deal on the rent/lease).


 
Or MI5 is subsidizing them as a pseudo-gang.


----------



## rekil (Oct 16, 2012)

There's probably loads of stuff in their business plan about conditions being ideal for the exponential growth of their target market and so on.


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, Bengali chai is a type of tea? I thought it was some sort of curry. Maybe I'm too much of a prole to know that sort of stuff. Also, what's with the crappy breakfast choices?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 16, 2012)

You wonder how anyone who'd actually read any of the propaganda these people have pumped out over the years could set this sort of place up with a straight face... I suppose in their minds it's like a Republican cafe in 19th Century Paris


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 16, 2012)

It's more like the milk bar in Clockwork Orange, minus the misogynist coffee tables.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 16, 2012)

I have 2 general points: 

1. The menu looks like very 'wide' and purposefully 'ethnic'. It's very non-British but hard to pin down what it is - it has toasted Turkish bread apparently but none of the meals resemble anything like an actual working-class Turkish meal. The closest is 'Grilled halloumi, hummus and roasted peppers' but humus is quite fancy.

2. I remember a SWP meeting where someone walked in with a Big Mac and its bag and the lady in charge said 'before everyone starts to have a go at X's MacDonalds, do we all understand what we're saying about the necessity of an anti-war movement' 
In the same way that Counterfire attack others for the wrong consumption,

'Give O’Leary the Boycott treatment': Lindsey German
http://www.counterfire.org/index.php/articles/opinion/4722-give-oleary-the-boycott-treatment
"Not travelling Ryanair hasn’t been a problem so far. You can go by train or other forms of transport _ or even other airlines if you have to. That means you don’t suffer... 
Try booking to Spain or Italy in the summer: last time I did it I was £200 worse off. Any comparison with other airlines usually puts Ryanair at a similar if not higher price once everything is taken into account. So what’s not to like about refusing their offer to fly? In fact, we should go further. The word ‘boycott’ comes from a Captain Boycott who collected exorbitant rents for an absentee aristocratic landlord in county Mayo. He refused to cut the rents and evicted those who couldn’t pay. In 1880 the Irish Land league organised his social ostracism, refusing to have anything to do with him. Even his post wasn’t delivered. By the end of the year Boycott had left for England and his name was immortalised in the language. Isn’t it time to revive this good old Irish tradition and give O’Leary the treatment he deserves?"

It also seeminlgy endorses boycotting BP "Pump action - activists target BP in Tar Sands protest MONDAY, 12 APRIL 2010 " 

More generally Counterfire is opposes 'consumerism' in a general way - Radicalised by Tesco.
http://www.counterfire.org/index.php/comment/15581-radicalised-by-tesco

"In my humble opinion humanity is meant for something greater than to be willingly enslaved by twisted consumerism. When did companies become an end in themselves, rather than a means to an end? When did a job become an end in itself, as opposed to a means to an end? And when did money become an end in itself, rather than a means to an end."

However a lot of the activity of Counterfire is consumerism of a particular sort:

"Festival of Dangerous Ideas *a sell-out success* MONDAY, 19 MARCH 2012 00:26 WRITTEN BY COUNTERFIRE

The Festival sold-out almost immediately, with over 600 people turning up the organisers had to hastily arrange overspill capacity.
During the day festival goers tweeted their reactions on Twitter. One read 'packed room for talk on Gramsci, with Nina Power and Peter Thomas. Today just gets better!' Another read 'New perspectives and motivation for new and enthusiastic faces at Festival of Dangerous Ideas.' More than 30 sessions covered subjects as diverse as feminism, the use of the internet as a revolutionary tool and the politics of street art with poetic adbuster Rob Montgomery and leftist art veteran Peter Kennard. An art exhibition curated by Raisa Kabir brought together 'a collection of dangerous ideas', and London-based graffiti artist Stik and multimedia artist Sara Abdullah ran a graffiti workshop. The inimitable comic Josie Long performed a stand up set at lunchtime. Tony Benn and legendary folk musician Roy Bailey opened an evening of music, spoken word and poetry with a special performance of their award-winning show 'The Writing on the Wall'. Themed around the concept of 'dangerous ideas', their act featured Benn reciting words of wisdom from hundreds of years of radical writers and activists and Bailey's moving working-class folk songs. Benn told the crowd: 'There are two flames that burn in the human heart: anger against injustice and hope of a better future.' Cult video blogger Mark McGowan, aka The Artist Taxi Driver, delivered his incendiary take on the injustices of Britain's Tory-led government to a cheering crowd. Pro-Palestinian poet Rafeef Ziadah recited her impassioned poetry to rapturous applause and songwriter Sam Duckworth (Get Cape. Wear Cape. Fly) played a set of his politically aware emo-folk songs. Other acts included the performance duo Shit Theatre whose comedy songs satirise popular culture, the media and ruling elites, and hip hop from MCs Reveal and Gemini. The Winkball 'video wall' site interviewed festival goers on their thoughts about the festival, the importance of raising awareness of social issues and their vision of a utopian future."

Note 'sell-out success' - their words, not popular or well-attended.

There  is also a video here attacking ethical consumption any grounds seeing it as 'sanitising the inhumane' 

http://www.counterfire.org/index.ph...video-ethical-consumerism-more-harm-than-good

But the same speaker Tansy Hoskins in the Counterfire/Mutiny 'Music on Trial' event urged everyone to support and buy radical hip-hop music as personified by the artist Lowkey, whose record was coming out the following Monday, and other British hip-hop (unspecified, general).

By their own criteria, the cafe's relationship with Rubicon should disturb them. Why? Rubicon is of product of A.G. Barr, a medium-sized 1000 employee FTSE 250 firm, that is in talks to merge with Britvic (anti-union and pro-Con-Dem) a slightly larger FTSE250 firm to try and make Britvic a FTSE-100 level British soft drink manufacturer. Britvic's chairman is a hard business Tory who signed the “Osborne’s cuts will strengthen Britain’s economy by allowing the private sector to generate more jobs” open letter in October 2010 (35 business chiefs in the Telegraph). It lied that “the private sector should be more than capable of generating additional jobs to replace those lost in the public sector.” In essence, both A G Barr and Britvic are pro-cuts, all sales of Rubicon go to funding a lash up to create a larger Tory monster. Why attack RyanAir but not A G Barr? 

Then there is this attack on Westfield Shopping Centre:
http://www.counterfire.org/index.ph...stfield-shopping-centre-the-temple-of-capital

"The stadium (for foot races) and the hippodrome (for equestrian events) comprised grassy banks around earth tracks. All the prestige architecture was in the religious sanctuary. This was dominated by the monumental Temple of Olympian Zeus. Inside the temple sat an enormous cult statue of Zeus enthroned made of gold and ivory. Zeus was so big that, had he stood up, his head would have gone through the ceiling. The statue was one of the most awesome sights in the ancient world. What great monument overlooks the Olympic Park in Stratford today? What is London 2012’s equivalent of the Temple of Olympian Zeus. It is, of course, the Temple of Capital. The Westfield Shopping Centre."

Presumably if you don't visit the Temple - Westfield - you are not a believer, well done you.

I don't know if there is an exact point to this but is there a danger of Counterfire's firm line 'We're Marxists, we don't do consumption-based politics' lulling themselves into becoming a group for 'conscious' people to consume (ethically) via Counterfire?

You can go to Counterfire club nights, eat and drink at the Counterfire cafe, go to a Gaza Awareness Conference with Lowkey and Yvonne Ridley for £10 a pop to listen to Palestinian poetry, buy Counterfire merchandise, attend a Hopemas event at Christmas time, and if you attend that you get a 30% off voucher on your Philosophy Football T-Shirts. Then you can follow the advice in Mutiny's Fashion on trial to avoid any name fashion brands and stick to charity shops. If you book early for their events you get a 40% discount - what about many of us who have to think pay-day to pay-day or giro to giro, and won't know if the money will stretch. You can also get discounts on politically conscious plays if you go via Counterfire down from £29 to £20.

Am I being too critical or is there something there?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 16, 2012)

Well me and PC had a very pleasant lunch, I went for the prosciutto and cheese and he had the hummous and holuumi with a coffee for me and a leamonade for him, served by some nice friendly young people.

We also saw Claire Soloman, Chris Nineham and just as we were leaving John Rees came in.

Good times!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

> Sam Duckworth (Get Cape. Wear Cape. Fly) played a set of his politically aware emo-folk songs.


 
He once refused to give me a cigarette


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 16, 2012)

Excellent deconstruction sihhi, you are on to something definitely. Counterfire is politics as lifestyle choice; and like all lifestyle choices, ones commitment is measured by the depth of ones pockets. This was always the case in the SWP to a certain extent, but counterfire promotes a "marxism" in which the working class is abstracted almost to the point of invisibility.


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2012)

So are they renting it from this lot then? Or are they part of this lot? Anyone know?

http://www.spaceshift.co.uk/location_map_and_transport.htm


----------



## dennisr (Oct 16, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Good times!


spill the beans


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 16, 2012)

To be honest it was exactly like you would imagine, very middle class in it's decor and staffing pleasant music playing etc... but the service was good, the prices werent bad the food is OK and it's twenty times better than you would imagine any anarcho place being.

didn't really have the heart to wind them up, the most distracting thing though is that Swarthy Thug has a pic of claire soloman on his facebook profile so it was like looking at him


----------



## dennisr (Oct 16, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> You wonder how anyone who'd actually read any of the propaganda these people have pumped out over the years could set this sort of place up with a straight face... I suppose in their minds it's like a Republican cafe in 19th Century Paris


 
My guess is it is just one or two individuals who set this up - and probably taking any risk - the rest are simply happy to go along with it and use the cheap premises?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 16, 2012)

I think there is a place for working class cultural/social spaces with room for political debate and ideas.

This isn't that of course.


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2012)

dennisr said:


> spill the beans


 
looks like someone else already done that. 


Spanky Longhorn said:


> John Rees came.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 16, 2012)

boke


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 16, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> He once refused to give me a cigarette


 
not even a little bit communism


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> not even a little bit communism


 

I was furious. They were at the Soundhaus before they got famous and I was gasping.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 16, 2012)

cesare said:


> So are they renting it from this lot then? Or are they part of this lot? Anyone know?
> 
> http://www.spaceshift.co.uk/location_map_and_transport.htm


 
I think spaceshift are the landlords. May be something to do with Camden Council.  Previous occupants of this space have struggled to pay the rent. I think there was a cafe at one time which had been forced out of the Brunswick centre and was run by local people.   I think the rents must be cripplingly high.  i would surprised (but delighted) if Firebox manage to make a go of it.  Its quite a poor community around Cromer Street.


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2012)

Ta toblerone.


----------



## past caring (Oct 16, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> To be honest it was exactly like you would imagine, very middle class in it's decor and staffing pleasant music playing etc... but the service was good, the prices werent bad the food is OK and it's twenty times better than you would imagine any anarcho place being.
> 
> didn't really have the heart to wind them up, the most distracting thing though is that Swarthy Thug has a pic of claire soloman on his facebook profile so it was like looking at him


 
Was she the one that asked if I wanted to cough the £1.60 for my double espresso 'now' (as in 'please pay now 'cos I think you might do a runner') when I went up to the jump to get some sugar?

What with Nineham, Solomon and Rees in attendance, we only needed German to make an appearance for the full house.

Mind you, they had run out of a few things on the menu, so maybe she'd been in earlier.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 16, 2012)

spaceshift and firebox appear to be occupying the same plac*e*
*http://fireboxlondon.net/contact-firebox/*


http://www.spaceshift.co.uk/location_map_and_transport.htm


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 16, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> spaceshift and firebox appear to be occupying the same plac*e*
> *http://fireboxlondon.net/contact-firebox/*
> 
> 
> http://www.spaceshift.co.uk/location_map_and_transport.htm


 
Maybe spaceshift have given up trying to find anybody to pay their exhorbitant rents. So they thought they themselves would have a go.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 16, 2012)

sihhi said:


> humus is quite fancy.


 
Next they'll be selling garlic bread!!


----------



## Belushi (Oct 16, 2012)

This is nothing. It's beyond parody, it's not even pretending to attempt to reach out to anyone beyond a tiny circle of metropolitan activist types. I'll stick with McDonalds.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Belushi said:


> This is nothing. it's beyond parody, it's not even pretending to attempt to reach out to anyone beyond a tiny circle of metropolitan activist types. I'll stick with McDonalds.


 
Give over.  Urban75's thread right here is good publicity for them.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 17, 2012)

Belushi said:


> This is nothing. It's beyond parody, it's not even pretending to attempt to reach out to anyone beyond a tiny circle of metropolitan activist types. I'll stick with McDonalds.


 
Interestingly as we walked away Nineham was having a coffee with a young lad in the rival cafe round the corner...


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 17, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Interestingly as we walked away Nineham was having a coffee with a young lad in the rival cafe round the corner...


 
which political colour supplement runs that?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 17, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> which political colour supplement runs that?


 
It was 'The 1917 Canteen' run by the IBT.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 17, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> It was 'The 1917 Canteen' run by the IBT.


 
what's on the menu?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2012)

Loganberry  crumble.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 17, 2012)

the cream of sum yung gyi


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 17, 2012)

Just had this from an email from the PSC in Oxford




You can now get tickets for Clamour in the Garden, a delicious cultural day out in East Oxford. Your ticket includes a spectacular, freshly-prepared middle-eastern meal, live music from top-notch musicians, and access to 2 inspiring creative workshops: instrument-building with local artist Jonny Wild from 12, and then a chance to use these instruments in a music workshop with Ashton Mills after lunch.

Come and get a flavour for what we’ll be doing in Palestine, have a cracking afternoon and enjoy an exquisite meal, and you’ll be showing your support for a local grassroots movement to inspire Palestinian children through music.

Tickets £15 adult/£5 children

Barracks Lane Community Garden. 11:30-4pm. See events page for map.

Call Ashton on [redacted] to book a ticket, or email [redacted].

Ashton will also be selling tickets at the East Oxford Community Farmers Market on Saturdays from 13th October.

See you there!
See More


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 17, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> instrument-building with local artist Jonny Wild from 12, and then a chance to use these instruments in a music workshop with Ashton Mills after lunch.


 
No skateboard building with Johnny Favourite?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 17, 2012)

there's also a "lib-dem friends of palestine" 

haranguing checkout girls about israeli oranges lol


----------



## articul8 (Oct 17, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Ja music workshop with Ashton Mills after lunch.
> See More


related to


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 20, 2012)

The wonderful thing about capitalism is choice and if one is tired of Greek frappe and Uncle Tariq then  at Firebox's  competitors the Bean inspired Cuts Cafe you can get stuck into


> On Tuesday we were blessed with the presence of three women campaigners talking about the Global Women’s Strike and in particular proposed new legislation from the US fighting for wages for house work and caring.


 Apparently women do two thirsd of all work although a quick calculation as I do the washing, hoover the house, shopping and cleaning up the dog shit this morning, leads me to the tentative  conclusion that my daughter is not included but what is included is 'emotional labor such as sending out birthday cards, organizing family vacations, preparing for holidays'.


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2012)

'blessed with the presence'


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 20, 2012)

Always touched by


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2012)

A moving account


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 20, 2012)

You have no idea what it is like to be a teenage girl having your first period under Taliban rule.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 22, 2012)

From the Guardian comments on the article 'The return of leftwing cafe culture'  http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/...-cafe-culture?commentpage=2#start-of-comments
*



			Thanks to this article, I am now sitting in Firebox cafe and have to say I'm very impressed. Big windows, spacious, and most important, it serves good coffee (and I'm very fussy about my coffee). It has the minimalist, creative style of the modern, activist culture. It also has an accessible feel, which a lot of the squat spaces didn't always have. This feels like a natural progression of leftist political culture and it does look like a visible sign of a (counter)cultural shift. Of course it's mere existence will be sneered at by the cynics, but it looks like a positive space for people to meet and discuss political and philosophical ideas. Where's the harm in that?
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder if the guardian employee posting in the comments section could expand on what exactly is:



> the minimalist, creative style of the modern, activist culture


----------



## Firky (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like Stewart Pearson.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2012)

Article headline:



> The return of leftwing cafe culture


 
Article content:



> Apart from Soho's Partisan Coffee House in the 50s, such places haven't really thrived in Britain since the 17th and 18th centuries,


 
The originals they were talking about were established and dominated by the well meaning well off who could afford coffee and so on - so it might be a return of sorts i suppose.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 22, 2012)

im very glad theyve made it accesible to guardian writers


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

*Firebox London* ‏@*FireboxLdn*
Thx so much for the gr8 article @*PatrickKingsley*, Bianca jagger RT'ed it 


Giulio (the guardian employee posting in the comments section) left this. Nice man.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 22, 2012)

Belushi said:


> im very glad theyve made it accesible to guardian writers


 
They are in demand. The Cuts Cafe ( apparently they aren't really a cafe , its like 'same day cleaners' its just the name of the shop) also had them down but reviews have been somewhat less than enthusiastic


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 22, 2012)

> Well if you see the style of the student activists at the moment, you'll know what I mean and there is a definite culture (music, clothes, causes) that gathers all the past activist struggles since the 1960s and post-punk with the post-Seattle, post-911, post-Uncut counter-culture and that black and red, vegan, animal rights look.
> Some will sneer that there should be any mention of style, but the style does exist and "scruffy hippies" are a small part of that. The critics tend to be either the cynics who would criticise anyway, or the very spartan revolutionary activists and, really, not too many want to hang out with them anyway.
> It's got a familiar look about it, a distinctively art situationist atmosphere that is, at the same time very much rooted in the present. It has already been accused of being "Latte Leninism" and "Cappuccino 'froth' Communism" by the ironically titled revolutionaries "Proletarian Democracy" (though I'm convinced that offering "fast food" to the masses as PD suggest on their blog must be a parody of some sort).
> This criticism of cafe culture philosophy and political discussion seems oblivious to the fact that a fair few French and Italian radicals would enjoy a cappuccino and sit around discussing politics and think nothing strange about it. Yes, ok, very easy to make it sound like a cliche, as is any kind of student activism easily framed in this way by cynics. But it still looks like an interesting place to hang out.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 22, 2012)

God what a bunch of humourless up-their-own-arse tossers.


----------



## love detective (Oct 22, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> From the Guardian comments on the article 'The return of leftwing cafe culture' http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/...-cafe-culture?commentpage=2#start-of-comments
> 
> 
> 
> > This feels like a natural progression of leftist political culture


 
he's absolutely bang on about that (just not in the positive sense that he thinks)


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 22, 2012)

> 39thstep
> 22 October 2012 5:37PM
> 
> We follow in the tradition of Pankhurst and her communist worker's kitchens not the Nigel Slater inspired Firebox


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

Is Giulio one of ours in disguise?

I don't recognise anyone without their hardhat and darkglasses.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 22, 2012)

why exactly would 'offering fast food to the masses' be more ludicrous than posh coffees in a camden cafe?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2012)

Belushi said:


> why exactly would 'offering fast food to the masses' be more ludicrous than posh coffees in a camden cafe?


 

If thats the only bit that screams parody to the writer then, well, wtf really.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 23, 2012)

I think PD has achieved it's purpose quite frankly and you should all be really proud of yourselves.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 23, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I think PD has achieved it's purpose quite frankly and you should all be really proud of yourselves.


Proud??!!! Pride is a bourgeois capitalist yoke, comrade.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 23, 2012)

> It has already been accused of being "Latte Leninism" and "Cappuccino 'froth' Communism" by the ironically titled revolutionaries "Proletarian Democracy" (though I'm convinced that offering "fast food" to the masses as PD suggest on their blog must be a parody of some sort).


 
How is it ironic?  

What a tit.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 23, 2012)

How the fuck can you think PD is anything but a parody


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> How the fuck can you think PD is anything but a parody


Because they have no self-awareness, take things too seriously and have no imagination.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 23, 2012)

or are part of the parasitic mileu


----------



## Riklet (Oct 23, 2012)

For the Workers' Deep Fried Nuclear Happy Meal!

a worthy struggle comrades, epitomising the sweat and grease that built mightly civilisations, and one surely wasted upon these Ecudorian fair-trade capitalist lackeys...


----------



## krink (Oct 23, 2012)

i went and had Eggs Tony Benedict. was fucking shit.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 23, 2012)

rustic breadsticks in an aquafresh dip


----------



## Riklet (Oct 23, 2012)

thrice marinaded struggle salmon served on a rustic bed of krondstadt kale, seasoned with pan braised wholegrain mustard seeds and conflict-free botswanan feng shavings for a zippy, aromatic aftertaste.

politically minded gourmets only please.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> or are part of the parasitic mileu


That too, comrade, that too.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 23, 2012)

PD has to do a food issue - mock the capitalists AND the gourmets


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> PD has to do a food issue - mock the capitalists AND the gourmets


 

Input from Rachel Khoo


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 23, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> PD has to do a food issue - mock the capitalists AND the gourmets


 
I suggested this months ago


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 24, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I suggested this months ago


But the time had to be right so we could surf the zeitgeist of cafe culture.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 24, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> But the time had to be right so we could surf the zeitgeist of cafe culture.


 
Men make history but not in circumstances of their choosing type position?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 24, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Men make history but not in circumstances of their choosing type position?


 
Men make pastry, but not in circumstances of their choosing: An examination of the role of desserts in the modern urban revolutionary struggle.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 24, 2012)

Men make pies but not with the filling of their own choosing: a history of class war in the domestic kitchen.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 24, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Men make pastry, but not in circumstances of their choosing: An examination of the role of desserts in the modern urban revolutionary struggle.


 
choux-ing?


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 24, 2012)

"Hegel once wrote, all meals repeat themselves, but he forgot to add, first as flatulence, then as arse"


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)

Veg Wedge


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 24, 2012)

Youth March for Bombs


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> Veg Wedge
> 
> View attachment 24330


_Beat the egg-whites with the red wedge._


----------



## sihhi (Oct 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> Veg Wedge
> 
> View attachment 24330


 
(As inspired by Billy Bragg's shop website http://www.billybragg.co.uk/store/knickknacks.html)

***TEAM BILLY BRAGG PRESS RELEASE***

If this is a reference to the heroic nueva cancion of Red Wedge in alliance with Red Ken, who alongside Red Robbo made the 1980s a truly Red Decade, Billy Bragg endorses your post.

However Billy Bragg will make some clarifications:


Firebox's (White-like) Minimalism and abstract Propaganda Posters on the walls will only alienate people who like simple stuff like tea, biscuits and (The) jam.

He feels action is needed and looks forward to a new collaboration with Proletarian Democracy to rival Firebox.

Billy Bragg is happy to work with anyone at all who opposes Firebox, and will help create a truly Dagenham-esque cafe experience - complete with oil canvases of tea-cups.








He also feels the youth of today have moved beyond simply potato "butties" and something in the form of a "fair trade" "chocolate bar" connecting modern morality with the peasantry will be an important menu inclusion.





All genuine enquiries (no timewasters please) to be sent to
Billy Bragg
Tactical Voting Towers
Burton Bradstock
Dorset
PO Box 1917

********************************************************************************


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)

> Patrick’s work has also appeared in Wired, Time Out, the Daily Mail, the NME and the Sunday Times, and he has a first in English from Cambridge University, where he edited the main student weekly, Varsity. Patrick is currently writing a book about Denmark.


Wonder what private school he went to. His brother is Tom Kingsley who claims that his fillum Black Pond was made "by accident" which is almost certainly a mix of lies and grating posh self-deprecation.


----------



## love detective (Oct 24, 2012)

totally face


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)

Face squared.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> Wonder what private school he went to. His brother is Tom Kingsley who claims that his fillum Black Pond was made "by accident" which is almost certainly a mix of lies and grating posh self-deprecation.


Excellent, we can tie him into the creative arts paedo ring through his bro and Langham.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> His brother is Tom Kingsley...


 
His second sentence in that interview tells us, I suspect, everything we need to know about their upbringing:



> But maybe one factor was that my family didn’t have a TV when I grew up.


----------



## love detective (Oct 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> Face squared.


 
jesus fuck


----------



## cesare (Oct 24, 2012)

love detective said:


> jesus fuck


Millibands popping up everywhere


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> Wonder what private school he went to. His brother is Tom Kingsley who claims that his fillum Black Pond was made "by accident" which is almost certainly a mix of lies and grating posh self-deprecation.


 
Have I missed something did Chris Langham get all the charges dropped or summat?


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Have I missed something did Chris Langham get all the charges dropped or summat?





> Having nobody to tell them what they could or couldn't do led to their boldest decision -- the casting of Chris Langham in the leading role. Langham, who played a hapless cabinet minister in BBC satire "The Thick of It," was convicted in 2007 of dowloading child pornography, served three months in prison, and hadn't worked since.
> 
> "We were of the opinion, having read enough about it, that he should be allowed to work," Sharpe says. "When we were writing the script, his character from 'The Thick of It' was always a reference, so after a few other actors turned us down, we thought, why not Chris?"
> 
> Langham's role has inevitably attracted attention. But Sharpe says they weren't courting publicity. "We just wanted to make the best film we possibly could. We didn't have a sales agent putting up money, so we didn't have to pander to the cynical, cowardly way of thinking. It's not been nice from a personal point of view, because Chris is a friend now, but I haven't even thought about it from a professional standpoint."





> For "Black Pond," another university friend, trainee theater producer Sarah Brocklehurst, helped them scrape together $30,000 by writing to everyone they could think of, to which they added $9,000 from their own pockets. Then they applied for EIS tax shelter status, and consulted Ben Wheatley, director of "Down Terrace" and "Kill List," about how to make a self-financed feature on a shoestring.


Money, contacts, all the gear, self confidence. Doesn't sound very "by accident" at all.


----------



## chilango (Oct 24, 2012)

"...scrape together £30,000"


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)

67. Make friends with a paedo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2012)

How much could you scrape by writing to everyone you know?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2012)

Yesterday's _Guardian_ Corrections & Clarifications:



> • An article about leftwing cafes said such places had not thrived in Britain since the 18th century "when the likes of Samuels Pepys and Johnson" would gather for the Georgian equivalent of a discussion on the 4Chan website. Samuel Pepys lived from 1633 to 1703, before the Georgian era. London's Firebox Cafe is in Bloomsbury, not Somers Town as the article said (The return of leftwing cafe culture, 22 October, page 2, G2).


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/series/correctionsandclarifications?INTCMP=SRCH

HT: Bone.


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)

They should get Tommy Robinson for their next one.



> The next feature by Will Sharpe and Tom Kingsley, the youngest ever nominees for BAFTA's outstanding British debut award, will be a contemporary reworking of Voltaire's 18th century French satire "Candide."


Yeah.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> How much could you scrape by writing to everyone you know?


I once wrote to Anthony Wedgwood Benn. He sent me £5. I gave it to Claire Fox.


----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

Of course you did.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> Face squared.


 
Densely wooded area.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 24, 2012)

love detective said:


> jesus fuck


 
_Face_, now more than ever.


----------



## love detective (Oct 24, 2012)

it's only a matter of time before it is officially back


----------



## sihhi (Oct 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> Wonder what private school he went to. His brother is Tom Kingsley who claims that his fillum Black Pond was made "by accident" which is almost certainly a mix of lies and grating posh self-deprecation.


 
Note the use of the word *fluked*





> I fluked my way into being editor of this very august student newspaper called Varsity and I was lucky enough to work with people who were much more talented than me. Riding on the coattails of my team I got a special award, student journalist of the year at the 2009 Guardian Student Media Awards. That was one lucky break. My second lucky break was getting six weeks of work experience at The Guardian.


 
Studied English at Cambridge University, where he edited the student paper Varsity. Incidentally Johann Hari was also an editor of Varsity.




> Three years ago, I was at the end of an English degree, and wondering what to do next. I'd edited the student paper, and I'd always wanted to be a journalist, but the industry seemed impenetrable. A journalism masters looked expensive, and freelancing appeared to involve long spells of unemployment. Panicking, I applied instead to be a teacher in Liverpool. I got the job - and in a parallel universe, I'd probably still be there.
> 
> But the Guardian student media awards changed my life. In the 2009 competition, several of my colleagues from the student paper won prizes. Because I'd been their editor, the judges for some reason felt I deserved a prize, too. With the prize came work experience, and so, in the holidays before finals, I found myself first on the news desk, and then upstairs in features.


 
Sample early journalism:

"The desk is not just a one-off: the rest of the library is also utterly stimulating. Completed in January 2008 thanks to a generous donation from inventor and alumnus Dr John Taylor, its design makes innovative use of a very small space. Labyrinthine and split into three levels, it is essentially a building within a building. Beautifully bewildering, the visitor is never sure when classical facades will give way to adobe-like cubes. A series of quotations, inscribed on windows and stones around the building, aim to encourage the academically minded. An excerpt from Dr Faustus by Christopher Marlowe, himself a student of Corpus, takes pride of place: “What a world of profit and delight, of power, of omnipotence, is promised to the studious artisan”. An image from the Peterborough Bestiary (housed in Corpus' other library, the Parker) also features prominently, noting that “the pelican (Corpus' symbol) feeds its young with its own blood”. Visible, too, are letters from King Alfred to Pope Gregory lamenting the disregard for knowledge among young people, as well as an ominous quotation also inscribed on the chronophage outside: “The world will pass and earthly pleasures with it”.
None of this attention to detail is sententious, however. Far from alienating, it gives the library a welcoming feel; the bookshelves, coupled with the smiling statue of Taylor himself, seem to exude an aura of positive warmth. At every turn, there's something to catch one's interest, whether it's a set of David Kindersley's alphabet prints housed sporadically throughout the building, an assortment of Classical gems or a showcase of Matt Sanderson's tied wire silver collection. And if you want a break, there's a sofa area and a Media Centre. So while the desk upstairs is undoubtedly the highlight, the rest of the Taylor Library is still a stunning place to study. It houses 30,000 books, providing the perfect excuse for an afternoon lost among its shelves." Patrick Kingsley is a second year English student in Cambridge News.

Interviewed David Mitchell
http://www.varsity.co.uk/arts/871




> Many ex-Footlighters are reluctant to lend their support to their comedic alma mater, but, to their great credit, Mitchell and Webb are quite possibly the most supportive alumni, regularly showing their faces at Footlights events and often supplying Cambridge comics with positive quotes for their Edinburgh posters. So what do they make of Mark Watson’s suggestion in Varsity last month that ex-Footlighters are somewhat stigmatised within the comedy industry?
> 
> Mitchell certainly agrees. “When I was in Footlights,” he says, “it was at its least fashionable. *Rob and I had to pretend we hadn’t been in it.* *You’d often hear people say, ‘Oh we’re not going to see that bunch of fucking toffs,’* because they’d assume that it has some sort of nepotistic link with the comedy industry. But that’s just not true. *To be a comedian, it helps to be bright and Cambridge simply has lots of bright students.* I think the Footlights situation has now reached a happy equilibrium. Agents and producers will still go see the show but they won’t be biased in their treatment of it. It’s OK to be in Footlights again.” Numberwang, evidently.


 
Poor David Mitchell, partnering in comedy with Robert "hugely spoilt" Webb, married to private school Victoria Coren whose brother Giles Coren went to private school.


For the Guardian he visits Occupy London a lot and even the Bristol anarchist bookfair in the wake of the Bristol Tesco riot:



> Gus Hoyt, the local Green councillor, compares building a Tesco in Stokes Croft to "plonking a Whisky World in the middle of a Muslim area". If Tesco is a Whisky World, then the local mosque can be found at the headquarters of the People's Republic of Stokes Croft (PRSC). A group of volunteers, their goal is to encourage pride in the area by imbuing it with a distinct cultural identity. They have installed "Welcome to Stokes Croft" signs, and also run galleries, studios and a Dutch auction house – all available for use by the local community. Additionally, PRSC volunteers in hi-vis jackets patrol the streets picking up litter.
> 
> The PRSC is the brainchild of Chalkley and, unsurprisingly, a large part of his strategy involves making and selling china designed by local artists. "It's like Royal Doulton on acid," he says, showing me round his warehouse.


 


> Perhaps the most unifying group in Stokes Croft is Coexist, a company that provides facilities for other community groups to use. It currently manages a building on Stokes Croft called Hamilton House, which incorporates a popular bar, canteen, and enough studio space, workshops, offices, conference and rehearsal rooms for around 170 local groups. The Saturday I visit, the Bristol Anarchist Bookfair is in full swing – three floors' worth of radical literature.


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/may/26/stokes-croft-protest-tesco-rioting

Here is his puff piece on Avaaz/38 Degrees, not a single mention of where the money really comes from to have dozens of paid activists.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jul/20/avaaz-activism-slactivism-clicktivism

Another puff piece about making school children into entrepreneurs in the North East

http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2012/jan/01/school-open-for-business

"Cynics will be wary of instilling such careerism into kids as young as 11. But the ones I meet aren't scary Young Apprentice types. They are simply good-natured, confident – and better equipped to deal with the outside world. Some are even considering their own solo projects"

He also has a properly published book out about Denmark
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1780721331/








No sign of school but London:



> As a child I remember seeing all these different newspapers in the newsagents on the way to school and asking my mum what the difference was. One day she said, “Why don’t we buy them all and analyse the differences?” and so we spent an evening going through The Times, The Guardian, The Mail, The Evening Standard and looking at what the difference was between a tabloid and a broadsheet, a rightwing and leftwing paper.


 
in the Guardian: 



> I’d been sitting at the news-desk for about a minute when they asked me to write 500 words on strip-club licensing laws. I had two hours to write on a subject I knew absolutely nothing about. Somehow I did it and it was in the paper the next day.


 
That's how journalism works.  

Sadly he won't get a fraction of the abuse LP has received over the years. He won't get told off David Starkey or derided as a know-nothing.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 24, 2012)

"Cafe culture" needs to be counterposed with working class clubs in the late 19th century:
http://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com...-club-life-and-politics-in-hackney-1870-1900/

"The 1880s was the era of growth of the clubs and in Charles Booth’s survey _Life and Labour of the People in London_, in a chapter in the first volume on “Religion and Culture”, he adduces the number of clubs in East London and Hackney as being 115.

What is common to them all, social and political, is _‘the friendly mug of beer – primordial cell of British social life’,_ and whilst finding the language of the membership rather coarse at times, his final understanding of the complex dynamic which informs club life, the space created by the clubs for working men to come together and make some choices about the social meaning of their lives, is generous and intelligent:

_'And something more may be said. Coarse though the fabric be, it is shot through with golden threads of enthusiasm. Like Co-operation and like Socialism, though in a less pronounced way, the movement is a propaganda with its faith and hopes, its literature and its leaders. This, it is true, applies to a few individuals only, but to many more club life is an education.'_"

[apologies for the long quote! EDIT, bollocks to an apology if Sihhi is going to paste up thousands of words about a Guardian journo ]


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyhoo back to Firebox.

The workers do not get breaks.


----------



## cesare (Oct 24, 2012)

I remember one of the times I was allowed to go to the CIU. My bf and his dad arranged it. Wasn't allowed to go to the bar though.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 24, 2012)

Why has this eejit chosen Denmark in particular, then?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> "Cafe culture" needs to be counterposed with working class clubs in the late 19th century:
> http://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com...-club-life-and-politics-in-hackney-1870-1900/
> 
> "The 1880s was the era of growth of the clubs and in Charles Booth’s survey _Life and Labour of the People in London_, in a chapter in the first volume on “Religion and Culture”, he adduces the number of clubs in East London and Hackney as being 115.
> ...


Yep, see also Club Life and Socialism in mid-Victorian London from History workshop.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 24, 2012)

you're right y'know, there's far far worse out there than Laurie Penny.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)

_They're all Laurie Penny_, that's the point.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Yep, see also Club Life and Socialism in mid-Victorian London from History workshop.


 
That's referenced in the link, as is this:



> John Taylor : _From Self-Help to Glamour, The Working Man’s Club 1860-1972_. Ruskin History Workshop pamphlet, 1972


Keep meaning to pick them up, so thanks for reminding me!


----------



## articul8 (Oct 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> _They're all Laurie Penny_, that's the point.


 
they love that stuff, "we are all Greek", "we are all asylum seekers", "we are all Laurie Penny"!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)

articul8 said:


> they love that stuff, "we are all Greek", "we are all asylum seekers", "we are all Laurie Penny"!


Yes, that's why i said it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 24, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Why has this eejit chosen Denmark in particular, then?


I have an idea that it might be humorous. I liked the logo on the cover that is clearly inspired by Hagar The Horrible. Remember we are dealing here with a man who can recognise with only a little uncertainty that PD might be 'some sort of parody'. He will never get to play Hamlet but through his writing he can reference Shakespeare. Or should that be "channel" to use the word du jour.


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Remember we are dealing here with a man who can recognise with only a little uncertainty that PD is 'some sort of parody'.


That was some other guardian fellow, commenting in the comments.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 24, 2012)

OK that's clarified.


----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

cesare said:


> I remember one of the times I was allowed to go to the CIU. My bf and his dad arranged it. Wasn't allowed to go to the bar though.


 
My dad used to take me to the CIU every couple of weeks for a bowl of soup and a glass of pop, I had to sit in the lounge with the women. There was a red line across the carpet separating the bar from lounge which women were not allowed to cross. 

We have had this conversation before haven't we


----------



## cesare (Oct 24, 2012)

firky said:


> My dad used to take me to the CIU every couple of weeks for a bowl of soup and a glass of pop, I had to sit in the lounge with the women. There was a red line across the carpet separating the bar from lounge which women were not allowed to cross.
> 
> We have had this conversation before haven't we


Have we? Probably. Your experience will be a lot more recent than mine though.


----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Why has this eejit chosen Denmark in particular, then?


 
Freetown Christiania and like 40% income tax and stuff? I don't know.


----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

cesare said:


> Have we? Probably. Your experience will be a lot more recent than mine though.


 

Yes, definitely been here before! The Comrades in Morpeth, I would have been about 14/15. So about five years ago. Cough.


----------



## cesare (Oct 24, 2012)

firky said:


> Yes, definitely been here before! The Comrades in Morpeth, I would have been about 14/15. So about five years ago. Cough.


It'll probably be like the last conversation then. You and I talking about working men's clubs and everyone else going lalala


----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

cesare said:


> It'll probably be like the last conversation then. You and I talking about working men's clubs and everyone else going lalala


 


It was quite posh as for as working men clubs' go, it had a carpet for one and not lino! 

Was given membership to Fell em Doon WMC for my 18th birthday, that is PFWC kind of establishment. Someone did a photo-essay on it that you can see online. 

http://www.mikcritchlow.com/photo_9178955.html#photos_id=9178955


----------



## cesare (Oct 24, 2012)

Some great pics there, firks


----------



## love detective (Oct 24, 2012)

sihhi said:


> Sadly he won't get a fraction of the abuse LP has received over the years. He won't get told off David Starkey or derided as a know-nothing.


 
I'm sure if we put our minds to it it could happen


----------



## articul8 (Oct 24, 2012)

that is some freakily disturbing shit


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)

Watch out, we'll have articul8 and his nuanced views on what people look like and if they can make him cum in a sec.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 24, 2012)

argh make it stop


----------



## articul8 (Oct 24, 2012)

that's not what I said at all anyway - I was talking about being put off


----------



## the button (Oct 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


>


----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

Cutters choice


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## cesare (Oct 24, 2012)

articul8 said:


> that's not what I said at all anyway - I was talking about being put off


The thing about being put off, is the fact that you thought about it/tried it in the first place. And then told us.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 24, 2012)

love detective said:


> I'm sure if we put our minds to it it could happen


 
But it's not going to happen because he doesn't even stick his head out of the parapet or in fact uncover anything or do anything to upset rich people.

This is him winning the Guardian Media award on behalf of Varisty with 'Belfast hero' Radio 5 football pundit Colin Murray and the Guardian's media person and women's issues writer Jane Martison.




This is Cambridge celebrating






The judges were Jon Snow (Ardingley, annual fees 28K+), Evan Davis (from Epsom posh commuter belt, grammar school), Alan Rusbridger (Cranleigh, annual fees 30K),  Kwame Kwei-Armah, (went to unnamed private school http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2003/nov/04/race.publicschools)
Jay Rayner (Haberdashers' Aske's, annual fees 15K) and Jane Bruton, editor of Grazia (big fan of internships and unpaid workers http://www.reiss.com/explore/blog/grazias-jane-bruton-talks-to-reiss/)

[for the uni sports journalism awards it was Eleanor Oldroyd  (Oxford High School for Girls annual fees 12K) and Colin Murray (grammar school in northern Ireland)]

Alan Rusbridger sends his children to private school and a hunch is that a fair few others do too.

So no, there is no family nepotism, just sustained transmission of privilege from one generation to the next 'like recognises like'.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

This thread is a nomination for thread of the year.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 24, 2012)

Edited because teh fecking Jesuit beat me to it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2012)

couldn't be arsed to brush his hair ffs


----------



## sihhi (Oct 24, 2012)

This is him using hip-hop street dance to investigate branding.



Patrick Kingsley: "Branding is often seen by cynics as a field full of, well, wankers." (The Guardian, 2011)
"Collectively, they are The Partners, and they are a branding agency. In between the first and second floors of their offices an inscription, written in gold, gothic lettering, reads: "Are we the most creative agency in the world, or a bunch of fucking wankers?""
"I couldn't say whether it is the most creative company in the world, though it is obviously up there with the best. But wankers? Definitely not."


----------



## 8115 (Oct 24, 2012)

OMG Urban so bitchy.

I mean, seriously.  It's like being out on a Friday night with a load of nail technicians.  You have a point but still   It's like watching a perpetual motion machine of bitchiness.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2012)

8115 said:


> It's like watching a perpetual motion machine of bitchiness.


 
Together _we can_ conquer the global energy crisis.


----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> teh fecking Jesuit beat me to it.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 24, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Together _we can_ conquer the global energy crisis.


 
If you could make clean energy out of Urban scorn for posh lefty student types, climate change would be history.


----------



## rekil (Oct 25, 2012)

sihhi said:


> Studied English at Cambridge University, where he edited the student paper Varsity. Incidentally Johann Hari was also an editor of Varsity.


I had a look through the list of former Varsity editors. It appears - and this may come as a shock to some of you - that they tend to do pretty well.

2007 editor Hermione Buckland-Hoby is now at the Observer.
2006 editor Jon Swaine is Washington correspondent for the Daily Telegraph.
2005 editor Amol Rajan is at the Independent. "Prior to university he spent a gap year at the Foreign and Commonwealth Office, becoming unofficially the youngest person ever to represent the UK at a political conference abroad. Which was nice. He now works as an adviser to Evgeny Lebedev"
2004 editor James Franklin Archibald "Archie" Bland is deputy editor at the Independent.
2003 editor Oliver Duff is executive editor at the Independent.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 25, 2012)

Graduates With A Quite A Good Future, thank you very much.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 25, 2012)

copliker said:


> I had a look through the list of former Varsity editors. It appears - and this may come as a shock to some of you - that they tend to do pretty well.
> 
> 2007 editor Hermione Buckland-Hoby is now at the Observer.


 
I like the way she has removed the double-barreled name in her profile:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/profile/hermionehoby


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2012)

sihhi said:


> I like the way she has removed the double-barreled name in her profile:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/profile/hermionehoby


...and yet stuck with 'Hermione'


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2012)

So both the right and the Left are dominated by rich upper class cunts, what a surprise. 

What's the way forward?  ?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 25, 2012)

Proletarian Democracy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2012)

Dandred said:


> What's the way forward?  ?


 
Thunderdome.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Proletarian Democracy.


 
However much I agree with this, I have to ask how can it be established? (In the UK?)


----------



## rekil (Oct 25, 2012)

Dandred said:


> However much I agree with this, I have to ask how can it be established? (In the UK?)


With extreme predge.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 25, 2012)

Dandred said:


> However much I agree with this, I have to ask how can it be established? (In the UK?)


Gentle persuasion from using the Workers Bomb in two or three selected areas.


----------



## cesare (Oct 25, 2012)

8115 said:


> OMG Urban so bitchy.
> 
> I mean, seriously. It's like being out on a Friday night with a load of nail technicians. You have a point but still  It's like watching a perpetual motion machine of bitchiness.


You think this is bad? You should look at libcom. Similar but with longer words.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 25, 2012)

cesare said:


> You think this is bad? You should look at libcom. Similar but with longer words.


 
Bitchy and verbose?  All my christmasses, etc.



Dandred said:


> So both the right and the Left are dominated by rich upper class cunts, what a surprise.
> 
> What's the way forward?  ?


 
I think the answer is more practical stuff.  Doing is more inclusive than talking.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 25, 2012)

Dandred said:


> However much I agree with this, I have to ask how can it be established? (In the UK?)


 
One day, you too will live in a town called Bolshevik.  Like Yakuts do in the Sakha Republic of the Russian Federation, but more Socialist.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 25, 2012)

Some of us already do....




Lenin Terrace leading to by ewjz31, on Flickr


----------



## sihhi (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is Patrick Kingsley in the N.M.E. much-respected journal of musical youth.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 25, 2012)

Another pathetic puff-piece - this time on behalf of the drummer from Blur and the Labour Party

Although it has to be said this is a good photo of him, never knew his teeth were so good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2012)

sihhi said:


> Here is Patrick Kingsley in the N.M.E. much-respected journal of musical youth.


 
minus points for using the refrain from wellers latest offering s a title


----------



## sihhi (Oct 25, 2012)

Some quite nice office photos:






Is that a squash racket?  Is that a fancy ergonomic chair?




If you win the GNM (Guardian News & Media) raffle you get a Harvey Nicks hamper!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 25, 2012)

Is the cardboard cut-out of Obama 2nd prize?


----------



## chilango (Oct 25, 2012)

What's wrong with you people? Would you rather have the Daily Mail?


----------



## love detective (Oct 25, 2012)

picture of revol for third prize


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 25, 2012)

They must be getting a lot of free Apple stuff at the Guardian...


----------



## sihhi (Oct 25, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> They must be getting a lot of free Apple stuff at the Guardian...


 
Good spot both the computers and I-Stuff.

I think the timetable must cover the 'G2' end of the newsroom the Guardian floating freelancers/feature writers - culture + a dash of politics

Aida is Aida Edemariam
Emine is Emine Saner, half Turkish half English, the only person with Turkish heritage, mixed though it is, in the British media.
Hadley is Hadley Freeman
Sarfraz must be Sarfraz Manzoor, the Springsteen fan who wrote a published book about how his lyrics give the answer to the meaning of life.
Stuart must be Stuart Dredge

Stephen must be "Stephen Kelly is a freelance journalist specialising in the matters of popular culture, current affairs and being a 906 year-old Timelord" according to his Guardian profile
"Journalist for the Guardian, The Independent, The Telegraph, Wired, SFX, Radio Times, Total Film and beyond. Likes Doctor Who quite a lot. Ninny." according to his twitter.

The two sides of modern journalists.

Newspaper website.



Twitter.


----------



## love detective (Oct 25, 2012)

total face


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Edited because teh fecking Jesuit beat me to it.


As the Catholic paedophile said when he found out his chicken had already been plucked.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 25, 2012)

sihhi said:


> <snip>
> 
> He also has a properly published book out about Denmark
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1780721331/


 
It's not published yet. It was due to be published on 1st October but Amazon has the date now as 1st November. This is common where the pre-order numbers are too low to justify a print run, so the publication date gets put back a month or so.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 25, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> It's not published yet. It was due to be published on 1st October but Amazon has the date now as 1st November. This is common where the pre-order numbers are too low to justify a print run, so the publication date gets put back a month or so.


I;m confused
So how come there's an actual book there?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 25, 2012)

sihhi said:


> I;m confused
> So how come there's an actual book there?


Because there will be samples kicking about but not enough to fill mass orders. Plus, that could be a mock-up cover over blank pages.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep or he could have done a POD version himself before the proper one is realesed.

10 points for the first to say that all of Laura's books are just the cover over blank pages


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 26, 2012)

Apparently the workers at Firebox in addition to having no breaks have no contract either.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 26, 2012)

for fucks sake


----------



## weepiper (Oct 26, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Apparently the workers at Firebox in addition to having no breaks have no contract either.


 
This is not unusual in small business retail


----------



## love detective (Oct 26, 2012)

it's not even unusual in 'progressive' left wing run cafes either

they even approached someone to work for them on a workfare scheme


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2012)

they don't need breaks or contracts, they can gain all the sustenance they need by touching the hem of Tony's cloak.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 26, 2012)

love detective said:


> it's not even unusual in 'progressive' left wing run cafes either
> 
> they even approached someone to work for them on a workfare scheme


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 26, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Apparently the workers at Firebox in addition to having no breaks have no contract either.


 
And where have you heard this?


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 26, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> And where have you heard this?


 
Never you mind.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 26, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Apparently the workers at Firebox in addition to having no breaks have no contract either.


Well dodgy that, also employees are legally entitled to a statements of terms and conditions after a certain time period (two months).
https://www.gov.uk/employment-contracts-and-conditions/written-statement-of-employment-particulars
Wonder if their NI and tax contributions are being paid too? That should be done monthly.

Oh, and employees are legally entitled to rest breaks (3 types defined by law):
https://www.gov.uk/rest-breaks-work/types-of-break


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 26, 2012)

love detective said:


> it's not even unusual in 'progressive' left wing run cafes either
> 
> they even approached someone to work for them on a workfare scheme


----------



## sihhi (Oct 26, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Well dodgy that, also employees are legally entitled to a statements of terms and conditions after a certain time period (two months).
> https://www.gov.uk/employment-contracts-and-conditions/written-statement-of-employment-particulars
> Wonder if their NI and tax contributions are being paid too? That should be done monthly.
> 
> ...


 
It's not exactly uncommon for official rules to be flouted for some extra non-taxed pick-me-up cash in a kebab shop or some cafes, but that's quite a strong allegation about a revolutionist cafe there.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not saying it's right, but I've worked in loads of kitchens and cafe's and all that's pretty standard. You're lucky if you get minimum wage in some places. No-one ever takes a proper 20 minute break, if you're a smoker you get cigarette break every few hours or so. Cash in hand is fine for me, but it's pretty precarious you don't get much by way of rights.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> I'm not saying it's right, but I've worked in loads of kitchens and cafe's and all that's pretty standard. You're lucky if you get minimum wage in some places. No-one ever takes a proper 20 minute break, if you're a smoker you get cigarette break every few hours or so. Cash in hand is fine for me, but it's pretty precarious you don't get much by way of rights.


 


in an evil capitalist enterprise you take your cash in hand and eat the fecal matter, but in a purportedly left wing enterprise supposedly holding the torch for greek frappes everywhere (solidarity after my cup of Agitator!) you would expect better. I'm so outraged I nearly choked on my chickpea fritter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2012)

we should go in there and turn over the tables. Like the carpenters son.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> in an evil capitalist enterprise you take your cash in hand and eat the fecal matter, but in a purportedly left wing enterprise supposedly holding the torch for greek frappes everywhere (solidarity after my cup of Agitator!) you would expect better. I'm so outraged I nearly choked on my chickpea fritter.


 
Well quite.

If only there was some kind of political tradition that advocated direct workers ownership and management we could draw on for inspiration...


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Apparently the workers at Firebox in addition to having no breaks have no contract either.


Firebox has two months from commencement of employment to provide statement of terms and conditions. How long are their shifts? Under 6 hours and a break isn't required.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 27, 2012)

sihhi said:


> It's not exactly uncommon for official rules to be flouted for some extra non-taxed pick-me-up cash in a kebab shop or some cafes, but that's quite a strong allegation about a revolutionist cafe there.


What allegation? That there's no contracts and breaks?


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

cesare said:


> Firebox has two months from commencement of employment to provide statement of terms and conditions. How long are their shifts? Under 6 hours and a break isn't required.


 
The number of hours worked varies.


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> The number of hours worked varies.


Have they been complaining to you about contracts and breaks?  It's just that obv there's loads of people that can give you info and advice if needed, but no point posting up a load of stuff speculatively.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

cesare said:


> Have they been complaining to you about contracts and breaks? It's just that obv there's loads of people that can give you info and advice if needed, but no point posting up a load of stuff speculatively.


 
Yea but then we don't get to publicly call out the hypocrisy of the middle class uber trots.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2012)

Is this an opportunity for the anarchist scene to organise workers at Firebox?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Yea but then we don't get to publicly call out the hypocrisy of the middle class uber trots.


 
I'm reluctant to leap to the defence of the post-trot scum but I'm not convinced what you're saying is true.

If it is true - then it sounds like a perfect opportunity for the IWW to move in and attempt to organise.


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I'm reluctant to leap to the defence of the post-trot scum but I'm not convinced what you're saying is true.
> 
> If it is true - then it sounds like a perfect opportunity for the IWW to move in and attempt to organise.



It's always best to check the facts before wading in, aye. Otherwise you look daft (even just for taking the piss) plus it undermines any future challenges by the workers "well you got that last thing wrong, why should we take your complaint about X seriously this time?". Also, it's possible for genuine mistakes especially with new initiatives.

IWW, sure. Or even to just distribute a few "stuff your boss" leaflets which will provide information and encourage self organisation. Also keeping mr steps happy.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2012)

cesare said:


> It's always best to check the facts before wading in, aye. Otherwise you look daft (even just for taking the piss) plus it undermines any future challenges by the workers "well you got that last thing wrong, why should we take your complaint about X seriously this time?". Also, it's possible for genuine mistakes especially with new initiatives.
> 
> IWW, sure. Or even to just distribute a few "stuff your boss" leaflets which will provide information and encourage self organisation. *Also keeping mr steps happy*.


 
This is historically where the anarchist scene  has failed imo


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 27, 2012)

Distributing leaflets?


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> This is historically where the anarchist scene  has failed imo


I know


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Distributing leaflets?


Or email em. Or just provide a link. Or someone could go in and explain it. Etc.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

cesare said:


> Or email em. Or just provide a link. Or someone could go in and explain it. Etc.


 
Don't be a patronising tit.

Bequeath your superior wisdom to the workers.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I'm reluctant to leap to the defence of the post-trot scum but I'm not convinced what you're saying is true.


 
It makes sense not to believe what you read on the t'interweb.

But in this case it's true.


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Don't be a patronising tit.
> 
> Bequeath your superior wisdom to the workers.


Why don't you fuck off? There's nothing fucking wrong with providing information in a variety of ways and if it's done in a way that encourages workers to self organise it would mean they didn't need wankstains like you trying to find out for them.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

cesare said:


> Why don't you fuck off? There's nothing fucking wrong with providing information in a variety of ways and if it's done in a way that encourages workers to self organise it would mean they didn't need wankstains like you trying to find out for them.


 
What type of person do you think works in Firebox?

You sound like a middle class trot to be fair.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 27, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> This is going to drive the Cuts Cafe out of business
> 
> http://bambuser.com/v/3027518#t=1166s


 
apologies if this has already been covered, I'm new to this thread and can't be arsed wading through 21 pages of bickering, but cuts cafe drove itself out of 'business' - it was a temporary setup and was dismantled the morning of the oct 20th march, I was told this was always the plan although that was not particularly clear from the website or the way it was discussed on here - seemed to me a shame that all that effort couldn't be sustained longer once they found a suitable space to squat but there you go


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> What type of person do you think works in Firebox?
> 
> You sound like a middle class trot to be fair.


The sort of person that works in Firebox is probably the sort of person that works in cafe/bars everywhere. Or are you suggesting that there's something different about Firebox workers (apart from the better terms and conditions that we've seen advertised).

So if you don't want an IWW or a SOLFEd approach, which is what you've had so far, what do you want? The fucking links to the relevant info have already been provided by equation girl. Or do you want loads more and a copy of the fucking legislation too?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> It makes sense not to believe what you read on the t'interweb.
> 
> But in this case it's true.


 
You don't have a very good history on this thread when it comes to Firebox so forgive my scepticism.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd like you to continue not using your noggin and making a prize penis of yourself.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> You don't have a very good history on this thread when it comes to Firebox so forgive my scepticism.


 
Err. Where do I not have a very good history with Firebox ?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> I'd like you to continue not using your noggin and making a prize penis of yourself.


 
so what is your plan to engage with the staff at Firebox?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

cesare said:


> The sort of person that works in Firebox is probably the sort of person that works in cafe/bars everywhere. Or are you suggesting that there's something different about Firebox workers (apart from the better terms and conditions that we've seen advertised).
> 
> So if you don't want an IWW or a SOLFEd approach, which is what you've had so far, what do you want? The fucking links to the relevant info have already been provided by equation girl. Or do you want loads more and a copy of the fucking legislation too?


 
I don't think he really cares about the workers he's just wants to stir things up against Firebox


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Err. Where do I not have a very good history with Firebox ?


 
First post on the thread and from then on - your latest unevidenced claims are just a continuation of that theme.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> so what is your plan to engage with the staff at Firebox?


 
How do you think I know the conditions of the workers if I haven't been engaged with them?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> so what is your plan to engage with the staff at Firebox?


 
To shout at them whether it is a workers coop and then run away giggling


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 27, 2012)

flashmob?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> How do you think I know the conditions of the workers if I haven't been engaged with them?


 
how do we know you know the conditions of the workers?


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> First post on the thread and from then on - your latest unevidenced claims are just a continuation of that theme.


 
Everything I posted is correct and well observed. I think you need to reread the thread.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> how do we know you know the conditions of the workers?


 
You don't.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> You don't.


 
Exactly so we don't know if you have engaged with the workers or not - let alone how you would.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> To shout at them whether it is a workers coop and then run away giggling


 
Again, your observational skills are quite poor Mr Longhorn. Try again.


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> flashmob?


 
Please refrain from using the fucking F word on this thread.


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Again, your observational skills are quite poor Mr Longhorn. Try again.


 
Enlighten us then.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 27, 2012)

firky said:


> Please refrain from using the fucking F word on this thread.


 
The annakissed scene has reached out before.


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

Christ, Cesare not only are you a hate filled racist misandrist you're a middle-class patronising trot


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 27, 2012)

Would you like to take a leaflet?


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

firky said:


> Christ, Cesare not only are you a hate filled racist misandrist you're a middle-class patronising trot


Must try harder


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

firky said:


> Enlighten us then.


 
Do the math, hun.


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Do the math, hun.


 
Well I live a few hundred miles away so I was hoping you could tell me. Pretty please?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> How do you think I know the conditions of the workers if I haven't been engaged with them?


 
next step?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> in an evil capitalist enterprise you take your cash in hand and eat the fecal matter, but in a purportedly left wing enterprise supposedly holding the torch for greek frappes everywhere (solidarity after my cup of Agitator!) you would expect better. I'm so outraged I nearly choked on my chickpea fritter.


 
Surely the only thing one *can* do with a chick pea fritter is "choke on it"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> I'd like you to continue not using your noggin and making a prize penis of yourself.


 
Pot and kettle, comrade. Pot and kettle.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I don't think he really cares about the workers he's just wants to stir things up against Firebox


 
I hope that doesn't mean that he's going to accuse anyone who disagrees with him of being "Trots".

Whoops, too late!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> How do you think I know the conditions of the workers if I haven't been engaged with them?


 
Telepathy!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> flashmob?


 
Flashmob with semaphore flags!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> how do we know you know the conditions of the workers?


 
Because, being of the same base material as the exploitees in firebox, he has a natural affinity with "workers", and through his superior empathic abilities he is able to feel what they feel.
Apparently, the weight of oppression emanating from the kitchens was so heavy he almost couldn't eat his solidarity falafels.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

cesare said:


> Must try harder


 
Bet the button will take the piss unmercifully if he finds out someone accused you of being a middle-class Trot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

firky said:


> Please refrain from using the fucking F word on this thread.


 
A fucking flashmob might actually be interesting, to be fair.


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Bet the button will take the piss unmercifully if he finds out someone accused you of being a middle-class Trot.


He's got that treat in store for when he wakes up


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> A fucking flashmob might actually be interesting, to be fair.


It's a simple and effective form of direct action: give info about entitlements then close the business/disrupt the business until the workers get their entitlements. Don't know why people get so shocked tbh.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 27, 2012)

Pink samba band.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because, being of the same base material as the exploitees in firebox, he has a natural affinity with "workers", and through his superior empathic abilities he is able to feel what they feel.
> Apparently, the weight of oppression emanating from the kitchens was so heavy he almost couldn't eat his solidarity falafels.


 
You fucker.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Pink samba band.


 
I fucking hate samba bands.
Flashmobs I can tolerate - they're transient, spontaneous.
Samba bands, though? Those bastards have to get together and practice/rehearse. They do their thing *with intent*


----------



## where to (Oct 27, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> t, spontaneous.



One thing they definitely are not!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok following a PM I retract my previous allegations again ringding for the time being


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Ok following a PM I retract my previous allegations again ringding for the time being


 
You've kept them on file though, am I right?


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2012)

​ *Following*​




*Patrick Kingsley*‏@*PatrickKingsley*​Breakfast today: fried mould & grasshopper - courtesy the Nordic Food Lab, which was set up by the ppl who set up Noma http://lockerz.com/s/211491857


----------



## articul8 (Nov 1, 2012)

Good, but not quite Heston's yoghurt and tampons?


----------



## kenny g (Nov 1, 2012)

Individualist dread locks with spontaneous flashmobs and samba bands- this is what the revolution will be made of.

Anyways- not sure that many anarko organisations could hold their heads up high with regards to worker conditions in terms of pay per hour.


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Is the cardboard cut-out of Obama 2nd prize?


I thought it was a mini cutout on his desk  but according to the twitter machine, it's against the wall a few feet further back. He has offered to take pics of the guardian offices.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 1, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Good, but not quite Heston's yoghurt and tampons?


 
Heston is old news.  Noma is the shit in food circles atm.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2012)

copliker said:


> ​ *Following*​
> 
> 
> 
> *Patrick Kingsley*‏@*PatrickKingsley*​Breakfast today: fried mould & grasshopper - courtesy the Nordic Food Lab, which was set up by the ppl who set up Noma http://lockerz.com/s/211491857


 

are they taking the piss here


----------



## Random (Nov 1, 2012)

kenny g said:


> Anyways- not sure that many anarko organisations could hold their heads up high with regards to worker conditions in terms of pay per hour.


 Which anarcho organisations employ staff?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2012)

New Statesman.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 1, 2012)

Random said:


> Which anarcho organisations employ staff?


 
Freedom did.


----------



## Random (Nov 1, 2012)

kenny g said:


> Freedom did.


Tell me more. I assumed it was run by volunteers, or a co-op.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 1, 2012)

Random said:


> Tell me more. I assumed it was run by volunteers, or a co-op.


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/freedom-anarchist-newspaper.296190/page-4#post-11363866


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2012)

copliker said:


> ​ *Following*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


A single grasshopper isn't going to fill you.


----------



## Random (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks. I agree with Rob Roy that it's a scandal that it's paying so little and I take your point about a shockingly low hourly rate it'd be. Although the payments to the Freedom people seem to be based on democratic decisions that they themselves are involved in, rather than they being employees who are told when they can/cannot have breaks, etc.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2012)

Random said:


> Thanks. I agree with Rob Roy that it's a scandal that it's paying so little and I take your point about a shockingly low hourly rate it'd be. Although the payments to the Freedom people seem to be based on democratic decisions that they themselves are involved in, rather than they being employees who are told when they can/cannot have breaks, etc.


You don't know what the paid hours were.


----------



## Random (Nov 1, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You don't know what the paid hours were.


No, I'm just going of Rob saying it is a "fraction of London official poverty pay"


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2012)

Random said:


> No, I'm just going of Rob saying it is a "fraction of London official poverty pay"


Which suggest then that they are not paid employees. They're people working there as full time because their circumstances allow it. Volunteers are pretty much always paid a fractions of going rates, that's sort of he deal.


----------



## rekil (Nov 2, 2012)

Cmbbes Vallejo, Cariola, Ballesteros and some other bloke don't even know what Firebox is yet here they are mocking it by defiantly brandishing (turnip flavour?) ice cream from a proper proletarian.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 2, 2012)

Cmbbes = Combabes?


----------



## rekil (Nov 2, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Cmbbes = Combabes?


Yep. We nicked it off Laura but it's ok when we use it.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 2, 2012)

Are the firebox workers committed to the cause though? Or just people after a job?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 2, 2012)

copliker said:


> Yep. We nicked it off Laura but it's ok when we use it.


 
I didn't know she had used it.  Missed that one.  Or forgotten.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Nov 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Mild has always been shit


quite like mild, there again I quite like almost any alcohol LOL

Draw the line at [gin Pernod]


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2012)

Combabes :|


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

Spaghetti Hezbolognese


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2012)

Deep-fried fETA.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Balsamic Jihad


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

A Lasagne Barricadas


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2012)

Bella Chips


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Burger Meinhof


----------



## cesare (Nov 7, 2012)

Balaklava


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Rosti Army Faktion


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2012)

Up against the wall moussaka.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Rosti Army Faktion


 

puree?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2012)

Big banana flambe.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

weather underground-beef patty served in artisan bread roll


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2012)

I take it they have an ascaso espressso machine?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

served with black pancetta


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Rosti Army Faktion


Fraktion, as in 'fraktion of lamb'.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Soup le Pavé la Plage.


----------



## cesare (Nov 7, 2012)

Maocaroons


----------



## the button (Nov 7, 2012)

Pol Pot Noodle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Chavegtable Curry.


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Up against the wall moussaka.


Depending on what's in season:

Adalen Moussaka
Peterloo Moussaka
Ludlow Moussaka

etc


----------



## cesare (Nov 7, 2012)

Paine au chocolat


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

sosoup of the day


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Robespear Crumble


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2012)

Roast Stalin.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

cesare said:


> Maocaroons


 
Eighth Route Apple Sauce


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

the button said:


> Pol Pot Noodle.



Already done.


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

Scampi A Gramsci


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

Clarion Club Sandwich


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Iraq of lamb


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Blanqui mange


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2012)

Steak and Kidron pie.


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Bambery apple pie


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Chip barmbery


----------



## the button (Nov 7, 2012)

chilango said:


> Already done.


Once as tragedy, etc.


----------



## cesare (Nov 7, 2012)

Foco fondue


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Swss roll.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2012)

Permanent arms enchiladas


----------



## cesare (Nov 7, 2012)

Kronstadt Kookies


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Lehinstant mash and bangers (lamb)


----------



## cesare (Nov 7, 2012)

Chomsky chowder


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

Just a muffin, called Lenin's Cap.


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Slogan gin


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Sherbert Marcuse


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Placardi and coke


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Triple sec-tarian


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Beef welling


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Arab springrolls

served with uncle ho sin sauce


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

Stuffed SWPartichokes


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> Stuffed SWPartichokes


 

Jeruslem Spartichokes


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

Aperitif for Destruction.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Knickerbocker Glorious Leader


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Lancashire trotpot


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Russian roulade


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Scampi in a Basque extremist


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

Would also have accepted Scampi in a Basque ETA


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

chekapea fritters


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

I imagine the cheka was a bit like this in the early days. Before shit got real.


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Crusty rolls


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> I imagine the cheka was a bit like this in the early days. Before shit got real.


 

I was desperately trying for an NKVD/food combo but hd to resort to the old school

Grilled Okranah


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Rigatoni cliff


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Bangers and smersh


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Operation Lentil Cous Cous

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Lentil_(Caucasus)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Partisan bread


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Spotted Dictatorship of the proletariat


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Soggy biscuits


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Cayenne L pepper


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

Ramsay's Sectarian Nightmares.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> Ramsay's Sectarian Nightmares.


 

Jamie Ollivers 15 minute trials


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Red Wine Action


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

Steak capitalism with deformed workers' tatties and petit bourgepois


----------



## love detective (Nov 7, 2012)

every single one of these has been utter shit


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

Antipasti Action


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

Soviet Onion.


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2012)

love detective said:


> every single one of these has been utter shit


Yes but look where the bar has been set - molotov mocktail.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 7, 2012)

love detective said:


> every single one of these has been utter shit


petit bourgepois was inspired


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 7, 2012)

enough already :weeps:


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

Hammer and pickle sandwich.


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2012)

love detective said:


> every single one of these has been utter shit



Fitting though innit?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

Fasolia of production.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2012)

BlackBeria crumble.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2012)

A carafe of rudolf rioja


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 7, 2012)

halloween special: peter taaffee apples


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

bananah sell


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Daves Nellist Soup


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Onay Kabab


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Cherry Healy


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Vienetta Redgrave


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Eclair Soloman


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

John Rees's Pieces


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Ahmed Sharki Infested Custard


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

Uncle Joe's Mint Balls.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Mark Fischerman's Pie


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Dennis Cheesy Potato Skinner


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

The beans of production


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Salma Yakult


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

The Wind that Shakes the Barley Water


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

The Marrow and the Pitta


----------



## Firky (Nov 8, 2012)

Soviet onion. Brilliant.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> John Rees's Pieces


I just did a little sick in my mouth.


----------



## cesare (Nov 8, 2012)

firky said:


> Soviet onion. Brilliant.


Served on China, obv.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 8, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> bananah sell


 
sellted beef


----------



## articul8 (Nov 8, 2012)

sticky taafee pudding


----------



## cesare (Nov 8, 2012)

Someone should be tweeting them with These "requests", I reckon.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2012)

Rosa Luxemburg Hip syrup.
Scrag end of Karl Leibknecht.
Tutti Durutti ice cream.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Tutti Durutti ice cream.


 
Served with a deliciously provocative La Pasionariafruit sorbet.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 8, 2012)

saw this menu in a pub last night and thought of this thread.


----------



## articul8 (Nov 8, 2012)

"Greek crisis" should have cut virtually all the toppings and be starting to fall apart


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2012)

I thought of arab springrolls before they did

The wankers


----------



## Firky (Nov 8, 2012)

I reckon I would actually quite enjoy this if it wasn't for the other people who would be in attendance:

Looks like they're on the ball when it comes to _social grafitti _(.sic)




> "The only free spaces to occupy are walls". Sara Abdalla in the spirit of reclaiming the streets with Tzortzis Rallis and the Occupied times collective will present a talk and workshop of reasons to protest. Exhibiting Grafitti and Graphic Design from the Occupy movement in both the UK and abroad to the Egyptian Revolution of the Arab spring.
> 
> How social conscious Graphic designers in the current climate of protest use design as a weapon for social change.


 
Thing is, all I can picture it is as being like is this:


----------



## Firky (Nov 8, 2012)

> This week try the Bengali mackerel kedgeree thing before it runs out!


 


'thing'


----------



## rekil (Nov 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> Someone should be tweeting them with These "requests", I reckon.


PD is on it. At least they haven't blocked us yet, unlike ellie nazi o'hagan.


----------



## Firky (Nov 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> Someone should be tweeting them with These "requests", I reckon.


 
All you get off them in reply is "of course comrade", even if you call them dicks it is "of course comrade"


----------



## cesare (Nov 8, 2012)

firky said:


> All you get off them in reply is "of course comrade", even if you call them dicks it is "of course comrade"


I questioned them about their employment practices and that's exactly what they said to me


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

what is it with them and bengali grub? has someone in purchasing got 10% off at Bengal or something.


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

PD blocked by Firebox!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

what pushed them over the edge? Soviet onion?


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

These two most likely

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
Kicked out of @*FireboxLdn* again - apparently for opining that Lancashire Trotpot should be on the menu

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
Maybe we'll demand the impossible tomorrow and ask if they do Steak capitalism with deformed workers' tatties and petit bourgepois


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

We had soviet onion pencilled in for next tuesday.


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

Where now for Bragg food puns. Braggatouille, Bean Bragout etc


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

Bragstone pickle


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

Bragglatelli


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

Bragg on the cob


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

Asbraggarus


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 9, 2012)

CWIce cream


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

Beef Braggington


----------



## cesare (Nov 9, 2012)

Bragguette


----------



## articul8 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chilli Conk-arne


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 9, 2012)

bRe(a)d wedge


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 9, 2012)

Talespam


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 9, 2012)

Hamas and eggs


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 9, 2012)

Talking With The Taxman About Paella.


----------



## chilango (Nov 9, 2012)

Panettone Benn


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 9, 2012)

Waiting For The Great Lasagne.


----------



## chilango (Nov 9, 2012)

Sloppy Uncle Joe


----------



## the button (Nov 9, 2012)

And why not finish your meal with something from the cheese Bordiga or sweet Trocchi?


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

steel icarus said:
			
		

> HunDaal


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2012)

chilango said:


> Sloppy Uncle Joe


Sounds delicious. I'll have seconds, please.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 9, 2012)

Pannekakes.


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

Braggwurst

Jara Honey

Paul Sausage Roleson


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 9, 2012)

Spaghetti Carbonari.

Phulan Devi's Food Cake


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2012)

Orange Revolution marmalade

Red Communist Current jelly


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 9, 2012)

RCPnut butter sandwich.


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2012)

Southern Freicorps Chicken


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2012)

Thick tater chips of the proletariat


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2012)

War on Wanton soup


----------



## the button (Nov 9, 2012)

Random said:


> Thick tater chips of the proletariat


Very good.


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

Random said:


> Orange Revolution marmalade


Marxalade. I'll take the 2 yard tap in ta.


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2012)

> *Firebox London* followed you


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2012)

These puns are really shit (apart from Soviet Onion).


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Hamas and eggs


 
Jesus F'ckinChrist.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 9, 2012)

So to try and move away from the puns. How long do people think fire box will stay open. I can't see it still going 2years from now.


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2012)

The Marxist fish game. You take a famous Marxist and make a fish pun with their name. I'll set you off with Leon Troutsky and Rosa Lobsterbourg.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 9, 2012)

emanymton said:


> So to try and move away from the puns. How long do people think fire box will stay open. I can't see it still going 2years from now.


 
I agree I doubt it is financially viable


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2012)

Do they also have classes and workshops running there?

Edelweiss Pilates
The Well Red Army book group


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 9, 2012)

At night they set up the Bob Crowbar


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 9, 2012)

Molotov cocktails


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 9, 2012)

(or has that been done already)


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 9, 2012)

The Antipasti Rampart


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Molotov cocktails


See post #389: Molotov mocktails are actually on the menu.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 9, 2012)

No Pasty aran


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

firky said:


> These puns are really shit (apart from Soviet Onion).


Are you thick? They are deliberately shit. But none are shitter than "Agitator".


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2012)

The Club sandwiches
Gerried eels
Salt water taaffe
Yaffe orange sorbet


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 9, 2012)

firky said:


> These puns are really shit (apart from Soviet Onion).


 
Random's ones really suck Gerry Healey's cock.


----------



## rekil (Nov 10, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> CWIce cream


With flakes.


----------



## rekil (Nov 10, 2012)

> No puns! At Versailles, we call puns ''the death of wit.''


Name the fillum.

A Tute Bianche Frutti Muesli Smoothie to the winner.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 10, 2012)

Milliegatawny soup


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 10, 2012)

there's the callinico wine company from greece as well


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2012)

copliker said:


> Are you thick? They are deliberately shit. But none are shitter than "Agitator".


I don't get you?


----------



## rekil (Nov 10, 2012)

Comedy is about people doing things badly. What else should go on a pretentious lefty cafe menu other than what's been listed here.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 10, 2012)

workers bombana fritters


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2012)

copliker said:


> Comedy is about people doing things badly. What else should go on a pretentious lefty cafe menu other than what's been listed here.



I thought they were suggestions for the menu.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 10, 2012)

High Proletarian Shakes to build your revolutionary strength.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 10, 2012)

The British Rocky Road to Socialism


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 10, 2012)

Hundreds 'n' Thousands of marchers


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

Neapolitan separatists


----------



## rekil (Nov 10, 2012)

Chucky Artois. Give thirst a punishment beating with our homebrewed turnip tinged alcohol free beer. Bejabers!


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 10, 2012)

Kronenbourgstadt


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 10, 2012)

WKVD


----------



## chilango (Nov 10, 2012)

Sects on the beach


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 10, 2012)

Proletarian chips wrapped in revolutionary newspaper


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

White Russian


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 10, 2012)

Rebellion beer


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> White Russian


 
followed by a Bloody Kronstadt


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> followed by a Bloody Kronstadt


And finished off by a Long Hard Purge In The Basement


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> White Russian


----------



## rekil (Nov 10, 2012)

David Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

my researches today have ascertained that the toothpaste of the party must be Arm and Hammer. because:




			
				wiki said:
			
		

> it is often claimed, incorrectly, that the brand name originated with tycoon Armand Hammer, who owned a considerable amount of Church and Dwight stock in the 1980s and served on its board of directors. In fact, Hammer was named after the "Arm and Hammer" symbol of the Socialist Labor Party of America (SLP), in which his father, a committed socialist, had a leadership role at one time.


[


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2012)

The39thStep said:


>


 
Looks like someone set off articul8's hair-trigger.


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Nov 10, 2012)

Sloppy Uncle Joes


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Nov 10, 2012)

Tuna Maoannaise sandwich


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Nov 10, 2012)

The Great Crêpe Forward


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 10, 2012)

firky said:


> I don't get you?


 
"The Agitator" is the name given by Firebox to one of their drinks, hence the deluge of pisstake food names.

Really firks, you're slipping!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2012)

_Apéritif_


Comrade Martini Smith

_Hors d'Oeuvre_

Homemade Hamas with Splitta Bread, Balsamic Jihad and Rapeseed Apologist Oil 
Roasted Potemkin Soup
Prawn Cocktail Offensive

_Main Course_

Pig's Trotters & Ham Ad Hoc Committee Terrine
Unseasoned Bean Stew with Soft Bread Rolls and Very Mild Cheese
Pan-fried Lindsey Bass with Butterfinger Sauce
Sean Matgammon Steak with Pineapple Ring

_Dessert_

Callinocoa-dusted 'People Before' Profiteroles
Triple-baked Rees Pudding
Black Bambery Crumble with Self-loathing Jus or Anti-Zionist Custard

_Digestif_

Chartistreuse


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> "The Agitator" is the name given by Firebox to one of their drinks, hence the deluge of pisstake food names.
> 
> Really firks, you're slipping!



I know that I was just acting the fool but some of these puns are borderline offensive they're so bad!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 10, 2012)

firky said:


> I know that I was just acting the fool but some of these puns are borderline offensive they're so bad!


 
If they're bad, surely you'd be in favour of them?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

Vasilyabub


----------



## Riklet (Nov 10, 2012)

Anti Nazi Linguine


----------



## rekil (Nov 12, 2012)

Preston to launch new book at Firebox.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 12, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Callinocoa-dusted 'People Before' Profiteroles


 
Like it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 12, 2012)

copliker said:


> Preston to launch new book at Firebox.
> 
> View attachment 25015


 
¡Viva las Brigadas Internacionales de cocina!


----------



## JHE (Nov 12, 2012)

Viva_n_ las brigadas...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 12, 2012)

Grassiarse senyore


----------



## sihhi (Dec 18, 2012)

1. Can someone who knows about food explain this. It looks like a large mark up to me. Even in desperate recession times it is possible to get a high-quality brand loaf for £1 and a dozen mushy bananas for 70p.
Is this a special dish? 


> Mashed Banana on toast                    £2.50


http://fireboxlondon.net





John Rees might know I suppose.
That's what this nonsense does - I see him as a cafe owner now as a result of this thread.




> Lots of our food is made fresh in our tiny service area and we don’t believe in Starbucks type flat pack menus- so when we run out we run out.


Aren't flat pack menus the way forward? McDonald's, in its capitalist role is dreadful, but its technological model must be one way for the future: the socialisation of food production and the elimination of cooking housework.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

what kind of person has mashed bannana on toast anyway


----------



## JHE (Dec 18, 2012)

_



			Mashed Banana on toast £2.50
		
Click to expand...

_ 
_...sounds like the ultimate in 'nursery food'.  They could have called it 'mashed nana'. Still, it does sound quite nice.  I think I might try it._


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

I could see it working iff you sprinkled som sugar on top then grilled it, giving a nice caramelised topping to some hearty bread.

its still the sort of thing I'd cook pissed at 3 am and never serve up to paying customers


----------



## rekil (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd bring my own banana.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

Banana Republic


NO, NO MORE CRAP PUNS


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 19, 2012)

Peeling back the slippery skin of capitalism.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 9, 2013)

copliker said:


> I had a look through the list of former Varsity editors. It appears - and this may come as a shock to some of you - that they tend to do pretty well.
> 
> 2007 editor Hermione Buckland-Hoby is now at the Observer.


 


DaveCinzano said:


> ...and yet stuck with 'Hermione'


You have a point.

She is a critic for the Guardian's Music Reviews section:

Olly Murs - Brilliant!


> The lyric "got ketchup on my trousers and my cheeks are going red" is enough to prompt corresponding blushes of embarrassment in the listener.


 
Bowie - Super Brilliant!



> He is a man for whom hyperbole is valid. The Next Day – his 24th studio album and first in a decade - will be released on 12 March. Meanwhile, perhaps the world will grant him a timely birthday present in a number one chart entry for Where Are We Now?


Journalism will win.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mashed banana on toast is lovely.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 9, 2013)

8115 said:


> Mashed banana on toast is lovely.


 

Would you pay £2.50 for a slice?

Anyway the nonreason for this post is reviewer of Firebox, Patrick Kingsley describing himself as one of the
"ill-equipped food yokels"







http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandst.../04/can-you-become-chef-four-hours?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## kavenism (Jan 9, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Anyway the nonreason for this post is reviewer of Firebox, Patrick Kingsley describing himself as one of the
> "ill-equipped food yokels"


 
Are they an offshoot of the old RCP?


----------



## 8115 (Jan 9, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Would you pay £2.50 for a slice?
> 
> Anyway the nonreason for this post is reviewer of Firebox, Patrick Kingsley describing himself as one of the
> "ill-equipped food yokels"
> ...


 
I'd pay £2.50 for 2 slices.

I read that


----------



## sihhi (Jan 23, 2013)

8115 said:


> I'd pay £2.50 for 2 slices.


 
You're a joker. 

Anyway 

https://www.facebook.com/events/443174392411566/?ref=22




> Marx 101 is a series of short introductory courses for new activists who want to use the Marxist tradition in the fight for change.
> 
> We will cover a range of topics to help understand the world and, of course, how to change it for the better.
> 
> ...


 
So Firebox Marx 101's concluding, critical topic is... wait for it... Lenin's Left-wing communism an infantile disorder and not Marx 

"Marx 101" - it's like these dicks want to be an escapist trendy university with ethnic food.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 23, 2013)

damn tickets all gone, I was going to suggest me and you both sign up sihhi and go and wind them up.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 24, 2013)

Btw sihhi about the markup. I think food costs are usually from memory around 30%. Other costs include wages, utilities, taxes, don't know what else. Could be different to 30%, it is fairly low I think.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 31, 2013)

8115 said:


> Btw sihhi about the markup. I think food costs are usually from memory around 30%. Other costs include wages, utilities, taxes, don't know what else. Could be different to 30%, it is fairly low I think.


 
Their prices are cheek. Plus they give discounts to anyone rich enough to give them a subscription or a one-off £110 payment or a £500 payment for if you have a friend with you.

http://fireboxlondon.net/subscriptions/



> Give us your money and we’ll give you the warm glow of knowing you’ve helped one of he most exciting radical projects in London succeed plus…if you give us £10 a month or a £110 one off donation we will give you
> 
> - free entry to all Cineclub film screenings
> - priority reservation for film screenings
> ...


 
One of the most _exciting radical projects_.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2013)

anyone want a job there?  from their facebook page... i hate it when ads dont give the wage, that normally means its bollocks.

*JOB VACANCY: Fulltime Chef/Kitchen coordinator required to help us continue and extend our amazing food menus. Shifts 8am-3/4pm Monday to Friday. Must be available to start soon. Must have H & H certificates and previous experience. Email your CV and a brief account of why you'd want to work with us to info@fireboxlondon.net. Please let everyone know about this position, we will have part time and temp work available for other functions and events too so the more the merrier.*


----------



## articul8 (Feb 20, 2013)

tempting to send in a spoof application - "I enjoy being ordered about and hope one day to wipe away the toast-crumbs of a master-strategist like John Rees".


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> anyone want a job there? from their facebook page... i hate it when ads dont give the wage, that normally means its bollocks.
> 
> *JOB VACANCY: Fulltime Chef/Kitchen coordinator required to help us continue and extend our amazing food menus. Shifts 8am-3/4pm Monday to Friday. Must be available to start soon. Must have H & H certificates and previous experience. Email your CV and a brief account of why you'd want to work with us to info@fireboxlondon.net. Please let everyone know about this position, we will have part time and temp work available for other functions and events too so the more the merrier.*


 

frogwoman your chance for a bit of entryism has come again lol


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 20, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have previous experience


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 20, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Unfortunately I don't have previous experience


You can get an H&H online for about £30...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 20, 2013)

articul8 said:


> tempting to send in a spoof application - "I enjoy being ordered about and hope one day to wipe away the toast-crumbs of a master-strategist like John Rees".


...and years of experience of making tea for posh people.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2013)

Has the current chef been expelled?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Has the current chef been expelled?


 
purged


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Unfortunately I don't have previous experience


 

you could expand their 'amazing' menu by sticking nuts and dried fruit in everything lol


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> purged


I thought that the oxtail soup tasted a bit funny.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 20, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> I thought that the oxtail soup tasted a bit funny.


 
Vom and vom again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Vom and vom again.


 
'expanding the menu with genuine vom fritters'


----------



## Libertad (Feb 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> 'expanding the menu with genuine vom fritters'


 
Stop it now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2013)

Free seconds if you can find any sweetcorn in yours


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 20, 2013)

that's proper rank!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

you don't want to know whats in the black puddding


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> you don't want to know whats in the black puddding


The same as what's in the white pudding, only twice as old?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 20, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> The same as what's in the white pudding, only twice as old?


 
I was going to make some joke about white dog poo but it's too disgusting even for me


----------



## Dan U (Mar 7, 2013)

Just saw a tweet from Sunny Hundal linking to a kickstarter page for this 'radical left wing cafe' 

It's going well then.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 7, 2013)

> *Pledge £500 or more*
> 
> All of the above plus a free walking tour of London's political landscape for you and friends from John Rees and Lindsey German, at a date of your choice, to accompany a signed copy of their book 'A People's History of London'


 
!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Just saw a tweet from Sunny Hundal linking to a kickstarter page for this 'radical left wing cafe'
> 
> It's going well then.


 
stop, stop, i can't take it any more


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Just saw a tweet from Sunny Hundal linking to a kickstarter page for this 'radical left wing cafe'
> 
> It's going well then.


 
They probably need to broaden out the menu a bit:


Vin de Mason (Speciality Rosé - white with notes of red)
Oxbridge Telling Tales Soup
Chuffed Guts in an Owensleydale Sauce
Harrisotto with a rich, thick Gravy
Crabapple Crumble
Eton Mess with Smarties in a Smart Little Bowl


----------



## killer b (Mar 7, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> !


is that real?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2013)

killer b said:


> is that real?


*Politics with your panini*



> *Pledge £1,000 or more*
> 
> 0 backers
> All of the above plus free dinner for two at Firebox once a month for a year
> ...


 
(Pledge £2,000 or more & get free dinner for one once every two months for a year)


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 7, 2013)

killer b said:


> is that real?


 
Yes


----------



## Dan U (Mar 7, 2013)

What the chuff is a 'newsnight celeb'


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 7, 2013)

Laura


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sarah Dunant, Tom Paulin, Tony Parsons.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 7, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Sarah Dunant, Tom Paulin, Tony Parsons.


 
Bonnie Greer

Let's play Newsnight Mornington Crescent


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Let's play Newsnight Mornington Crescent


 
Vauxhall Allegra Stratton


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 7, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Vauxhall Allegra Stratton


 I think there are special clinics you can go to for that.

Or failing that, exhibit yourself in a freakshow.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 7, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> !


Bargin


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 8, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> At night they set up the Bob Crowbar


There was a squatted building in Bristol used for benefit gigs called the Crowbar. It was quite nice. One night the main band playing was a bunch of 13 and 14 year old kids, delivered by a concerned looking dad. They all had a great time, though, and their set was broadcast live over the airwaves.

I bet FireBox doesn't transmit schoolboy death metal bands on its own pirate radio station


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> !


 
If I had £500 to throw away, I'd pay them that to *not* subject me to their walk and their book!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> There was a squatted building in Bristol used for benefit gigs called the Crowbar. It was quite nice. One night the main band playing was a bunch of 13 and 14 year old kids, delivered by a concerned looking dad. They all had a great time, though, and their set was broadcast live over the airwaves.
> 
> I bet FireBox doesn't transmit schoolboy death metal bands on its own pirate radio station


 
Firebox are "the man", maaan!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> There was a squatted building in Bristol used for benefit gigs called the Crowbar. It was quite nice. One night the main band playing was a bunch of 13 and 14 year old kids, delivered by a concerned looking dad. They all had a great time, though, and their set was broadcast live over the airwaves.
> 
> I bet FireBox doesn't transmit schoolboy death metal bands on its own pirate radio station


 
Cradle of Filth Fourth International


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 8, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Firebox are "the man", maaan!


activists are the new oppressors


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 11, 2013)

I still can't get over their charging over a pound for a glass of rubicon juice that costs 49p.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Cradle of Filth Fourth International


 
Chris Napalm Death


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I still can't get over their charging over a pound for a glass of rubicon juice that costs 49p.


Have you never encountered 'cafés' or 'shops' before?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

I couldn't believe it I went to an Italian last night and they charged £19 for a meal when I could have bought some pasta for quid, mince for £2, and a bottle of wine for 4.99.

daylight robbery


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

I stayed in a hotel last week - £65 for a single night, I could have slept in my own bed for free


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 11, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Have you never encountered 'cafés' or 'shops' before?


 
but that juice is one of the cheapest on the market and they want to make it in to some artisan shit and charge over a pound for it! have they never been into a newsagent that sells that stuff? It's robbery mate!


----------



## sihhi (Mar 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> but that juice is one of the cheapest on the market and they want to make it in to some artisan shit and charge over a pound for it! have they never been into a newsagent that sells that stuff? It's robbery mate!


 
Welcome to the capitalist service sector!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> but that juice is one of the cheapest on the market and they want to make it in to some artisan shit and charge over a pound for it! have they never been into a newsagent that sells that stuff? It's robbery mate!


 
It's probably better value than many cafes in the area which charge 2.50 for a small glass of Luscombe lemonade or summat


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

anyway enough of this merriment how is DrRingDing getting on with organising the workers at Firebox?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 11, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> anyway enough of this merriment how is DrRingDing getting on with organising the workers at Firebox?


 
You seem very defensive of Firebox. Why would that be hun?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Mar 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> You seem very defensive of Firebox. Why would that be hun?


 
I wish you'd have given as much of a fuck about me when I was working £4 an hour at a shady pub in yorkshire.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> You seem very defensive of Firebox. Why would that be hun?


You seem very reluctant to _orgasnise the workers_ - why is that?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm obviously lacking revolutionary discipline. Spanky Longhorn can you help with that?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Mar 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I'm obviously lacking revolutionary discipline. Spanky Longhorn can you help with that?


 
Just fill out this and you'll be fine http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/main/subscribe


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I'm obviously lacking revolutionary discipline. Spanky Longhorn can you help with that?


I don't think that your reluctance to orgasnise the workers is due to lacking revolutionary discipline  i think it's because you don't really want to and are scared to try.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 11, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> I wish you'd have given as much of a fuck about me when I was working £4 an hour at a shady pub in yorkshire.


Isn't that a good wage for Yorkshire?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Mar 11, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Isn't that a good wage for Yorkshire?


 
If they paid me firebox wages i'd be legitimately middle-class


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 11, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> a bottle of wine for 4.99


 
But it only costs about 50p to make your own! Madness!!!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> But it only costs about 50p to make your own! Madness!!!


 
where will it end?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> You seem very defensive of Firebox. Why would that be hun?


 
Because I've paid 500quid for a history walk with Rees and German


----------



## Firky (Mar 14, 2013)

Spotted this doing the rounds on Facebook.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 16, 2013)

Quite possibly the only amusing joke ever perpetrated by the Socialist Meme Caucus. It really captures something of the glamour of being in the SP.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Quite possibly the only amusing joke ever perpetrated by the Socialist Meme Caucus. It really captures something of the glamour of being in the SP.


 
There's been a few funny jokes over at SMC, but it's funniest when someone makes a joke about Taaffe. The SMC admins never seemed amused.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 16, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> There's been a few funny jokes over at SMC, but it's funniest when someone makes a joke about Taaffe. The SMC admins never seemed amused.


 
You are being much too generous to the SMC as far as humour is concerned. Most of it's about as amusing as a child dying of botulism.

They do publish people's Taaffe jokes, but those tend to be particularly unfunny. Except for that picture of him in a truly remarkably hideous shirt.


----------



## Firky (Mar 16, 2013)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Quite possibly the only amusing joke ever perpetrated by the Socialist Meme Caucus. It really captures something of the glamour of being in the SP.


 
The trotsky puns they did were horrendous, I nearly unsubscribed.


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2013)

Hadn't realised this place was just down from the Boot until I wandered past it the other day. Would've gone in for a nosey but was in a bit of hurry.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 17, 2013)

Nigel Irritable said:


> *They do publish people's Taaffe jokes, but those tend to be particularly unfunny*. Except for that picture of him in a truly remarkably hideous shirt.


 
'Forward to the Red 90's' is hilarious and one of Taaffes.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 17, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> 'Forward to the Red 90's' is hilarious and one of Taaffes.


 
It was funny ten years ago when the joke did the rounds.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 18, 2013)

Forward to the red 30s in slow motion?


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 23, 2013)

From weekly worker

"Respond to this letter
Playing politics
On March 3, Class Wargames hosted a games-playing session in the basement of the Firebox cafe in London. Over the course of this spring afternoon, the political struggles of the 1789 French Revolution were played out on the board of Martin Wallace’s Liberté.

In this game’s opening phase, as happened in history, it was the liberals who prevailed over the guardians of monarchy and superstition. Then, as the conflict intensified during the next round, the republicans emerged from third place to seize control of Paris and - within a few moves - take over the whole country. Best of all, learning from the mistakes of the past, Napoleon Bonaparte had been sent to the guillotine in this ludic recreation of the revolution. Our Sunday afternoon of leftie gaming in a Trotskyist cafe was coming to a most appropriate conclusion. This time around, the Jacobin republic had won.

In other attempts to simulate these tumultuous events in late 18th century France, the different players take on the role of the rival factions or personalities. You are the leader of the red republicans - and your task is to move your pieces around the board until you’ve beaten the blue liberals and white monarchists. Martin Wallace’s game slyly subverts this familiar trope of historical re-enactment. Instead of having each person restricted to playing one of the rival factions, Liberté allows everyone to have a go at being a little Louis XVI, Lafayette or Robespierre. France is divided into different provinces and - during your move - you can choose to commit your forces to fighting for monarchical reaction in one region, while simultaneously championing liberal moderation and republican radicalism in other areas of the board. The players of Liberté are leaders of occult conspiracies who are competing to manipulate the contending factions of the 1789 French revolution. In Martin Wallace’s game, the liberals almost always come out on top during the opening rounds - and the republicans in its concluding phase. The trick is to be on the winning side at the correct moment. Whichever party dominates, your conspiracy must be in charge.

While playing the game and in the pub afterwards, the political meaning of Liberté was a constant topic of discussion. If nothing else, recognising and talking about the characters and factions featured on its cards was a history lesson in itself. More interesting were the ideological assumptions embedded within the game’s mechanics. By enabling each of the players to be monarchists, liberals and republicans at the same time, Wallace was echoing the paranoid fantasies of Hippolyte Taine and other 19th century Catholic historians, who blamed the social upheavals of the 1789 French Revolution on malevolent conspiracies of freemasons, Jacobins and Jews.

However, we reckoned that Liberté owed much more to those bizarre websites which denounce the elite members of the Illuminati who are plotting to subjugate humanity to the new world order. Left and right, big business and big government, they’re all controlled by shape-shifting lizards. Similarly, as players of Liberté, you act as the dark forces which give the orders to the politicians, generals and agitators who are directing the revolution. So, we wondered over a pint later on, does this mean that Wallace has invented an inherently conservative game? This time, the Jacobin republic might have won, but the players’ moves that had culminated in this heartening result were realising a reactionary logic. In this cynical reading of history, duty to the king, the rights of man and the one-and-indivisible republic had become nothing more than empty ideological slogans of rival conspiracies struggling for power.

Yet, ironically, it was precisely this reactionary model of the 1789 revolution that had enabled its players to share the experience of leading the monarchist, liberal and republican causes. When the Jacobin republic won, everyone around the table in the Firebox cafe had contributed to its victory.

Back in 2007, one of our main motivations for founding Class Wargames was boredom with stereotypical ways of thinking about radical politics. In the back of Len Bracken’s biography of Guy Debord, we’d come across the almost forgotten rules of The game of war. As well as providing thrilling contests with down-to-the-last-move finishes, his ludic masterpiece was also - most wonderfully - a smart lesson in situationist theory. Over the years, our participatory performances of The game of war have revealed the political effectiveness of this seductive combination of playing and reasoning. First-time contestants are always curious to find out whether or not Debord had succeeded in turning The society of the spectacle into a board game.

Of course, what puzzles many people is why he didn’t invent a simulation of May 68. Instead, the two sides in The game of war are commanding pieces which represent the military trinity of Napoleonic warfare: infantry, cavalry and artillery. But, once they start playing the game, its situationist logic soon becomes apparent. North and south are rival cybernetic systems. The winner is not the person who can take the most pieces, but the one who can fatally break their opponent’s network. By the time that the match is decided at our participatory performances, both sides will have understood that The game of war is Debord’s theory in ludic form.

In these times of austerity economics and imperialist wars, the more po-faced members of the left dismiss playing games as frivolous and infantile. However, as Debord well realised, the class enemy has no such inhibitions. Simulations are an essential tool for planning military expeditions, deciding business investments and plotting political power-grabs. Debord conceived of The game of war as a détournement of these ludic manifestations of spectacular capitalism. He created a set of rules which would train revolutionary activists in Carl von Clausewitz’s military precepts for successful strategy and tactics. Just as importantly, he’d invented an entertaining game to be played in bars and cafes of the more proletarian and bohemian neighbourhoods. As this inveterate drinker would have appreciated, our participatory performances of The game of war are much improved when accompanied by generous supplies of alcohol!

Class Wargames invites you to join us at one of these Sunday afternoon sessions at Firebox. We’re also open to invites to host participatory performances in your own town or city. Above all, we would urge leftists to enjoy playing political games together. What better metaphor can there be for socialists resolving their sectarian squabbles than moving pieces over a board? We can only successfully argue with each other by agreeing to observe the rules of the game without too much cheating. Competition requires cooperation. In honoured memory of Guy Debord, Class Wargames is proud to proclaim its world-historical mission: playing politics as the ludic guide to intelligent communist thinking. Proletarians of all nations, unite and fight on the game board!

Richard Barbrook
www.classwargames.net"


----------



## emanymton (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't believe Fabian Tompsett can be a real name.
*​*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I don't believe Fabian Tompsett can be a real name.
> 
> ​


Tell that to _Green Anarchist_


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 27, 2013)

Finding it difficult to believe that a cafe would be able to open, and get insurance, without a burglar alarm


----------



## rekil (Mar 27, 2013)

Trigger from only fools and horses is on their side. 






I wonder did he send his kids to Bedales, his old, currently 30k a year, school.


----------



## love detective (Mar 27, 2013)

You should have done a trigger warning before that post


----------



## rekil (Mar 27, 2013)

Firebox is officially a little bit one big trigger warning now.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 10, 2013)

It's growing what are the odds it will be bigger than Marxism 2013.

We wrote to you a couple of weeks back and asked for your feedback on Firebox. We were bowled over with the replies; so many of you told us that you valued Firebox 
http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=fe38b3199bc8bb6fc04f2a108&id=311cb853a5
_'This is a movement for subversive and radical ideas'_
_'an international festival of resistance and celebration'_
'_such an exciting festival in the pipeline_'
_'pop-up performances' _

'_we want everyone to get a taste of the dangerous ideas we're dishing up'_

_'dangerous ideas'  _

_'Organised by Tariq Ali, Jeremy Corbyn MP and Firebox project manager Clare Solomon'_

_'bitesize commentary'_

_'a real haven for progressive people'_

This is   because the way I look at this spiel is probably the way 70% of people look at any anti
cuts material.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 11, 2013)

chilango said:


> ...and whilst it's obviously a crock of shite, I'd still rather pop in somewhere nicely done out for a cappuccino than a badly lit, dark slightly damp "social centre" to eat vegan slop with a bunch of juggling hippies.


 
yeah, fuck that shit . Been there , done that..never ate their vegan gruel though . Not least because its inedible and hippies dont wash their hands


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 11, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Finding it difficult to believe that a cafe would be able to open, and get insurance, without a burglar alarm


 
wont take any claims of centre of radical subversion remotely seriously until i see at least one ashtray


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 11, 2013)

love detective said:


> You should have done a trigger warning before that post


----------



## rekil (May 30, 2013)

Now the Guardian is at it. #guardiancoffee

That's right. That's what it's called.

#guardiancoffee


----------



## frogwoman (May 30, 2013)

copliker said:


> Now the Guardian is at it. #guardiancoffee
> 
> That's right. That's what it's called.
> 
> #guardiancoffee


 

I think Proletarian Democracy should issue a statement.


----------



## The39thStep (May 30, 2013)

copliker said:


> Now the Guardian is at it. #guardiancoffee
> 
> That's right. That's what it's called.
> 
> #guardiancoffee


----------



## JimW (May 30, 2013)

We have the better range of Asian cuisine - millet gruel _and_ steamed buns!


----------



## seventh bullet (May 30, 2013)

Cosmonaut Coffee is now being served at the PD burger van, which doubles as a travelling agitprop theatre.


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2013)

sihhi said:


> It's growing what are the odds it will be bigger than Marxism 2013.
> 
> We wrote to you a couple of weeks back and asked for your feedback on Firebox. We were bowled over with the replies; so many of you told us that you valued Firebox
> http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=fe38b3199bc8bb6fc04f2a108&id=311cb853a5
> ...


 
at a time when 500'000 people are using food banks, don't they realise how this will look?


----------



## barney_pig (May 30, 2013)

Does not knowing what a"Berlin style buffet" is mean I am not welcome?


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2013)

copliker said:


> Now the Guardian is at it. #guardiancoffee
> 
> That's right. That's what it's called.
> 
> #guardiancoffee


diversifying innit. the paper's going to be dead in a couple of years...


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2013)

http://www.thedrum.com/stuff/2013/05/30/guardian-announces-launch-guardiancoffee-shoreditch

you can earn more working there than as a journalist on the paper too.


----------



## JimW (May 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> http://www.thedrum.com/stuff/2013/05/30/guardian-announces-launch-guardiancoffee-shoreditch
> 
> you can earn more working there than as a journalist on the paper too.


 
Well, in terms of use values produced, allocating more work points to comrades on the bun run than them modding CiF seems reasonable.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Cosmonaut Coffee is now being served at the PD burger van, which doubles as a travelling agitprop theatre.


 
Handily I was able to snap this with my Fed3...


----------



## seventh bullet (May 30, 2013)

Says 1904, that pic (Russo-Japanese War).

This is more like it.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Says 1904, that pic (Russo-Japanese War).
> 
> This is more like it.


 Yes, that's more like it.

My internet scouring skills require re-education.


----------



## andysays (May 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I think Proletarian Democracy should issue a statement.


 
Statement bollocks! 

What's *really* needed is a new range of PD coffee:

Proletarian Democracy Coffee - roasted in the fires of revolutionary zeal and ground using the thigh bones of dead capitalists​​The class deserves and demands nothing less...

ETA: ground by re-educated bureaucrats in labour camps, obviously


----------



## seventh bullet (May 30, 2013)

I've already proposed a 'brand' name for what should be the intergalactic proletariat's hot beverage of choice.  

As for re-education camps, I fear that slithering bureaucrats will merely be re-educating other bureaucrats to be better (or depending on your perspective, worse) bureaucrats. Departmentalism (or _vedomstuennost'_ as the Russians once knew it) is best dealt with by *bullets*, comrade.


----------



## andysays (May 30, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> I've already proposed a 'brand' name for what should be the intergalactic proletariat's hot beverage of choice.
> 
> As for re-education camps, I fear that slithering bureaucrats will merely be re-educating other bureaucrats to be better (or depending on your perspective, worse) bureaucrats. Departmentalism (or _vedomstuennost'_ as the Russians once knew it) is best dealt with by *bullets*, comrade.


 
I can see a dangerous schism opening up here - you're being carried beyond righteous revolutionary zeal towards ultra-leftist nihilism. Best be careful or it will be *you* grinding the coffee in the labour camp - you have been warned


----------



## rekil (Jun 20, 2013)

Does the incredibly dull People's Assembly promo video have counterfire all over it? The chap at the start is one of theirs and that sounds like the singer in the cafe vid at the end.


----------



## treelover (Jun 20, 2013)

Grace Petrie would have been better as the backing track.

blimey, first ever scene of Tony with a beard


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Says 1904, that pic (Russo-Japanese War).
> 
> This is more like it.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 20, 2013)

copliker said:


> Does the incredibly dull People's Assembly promo video have counterfire all over it?


i think so, yes. Its all a bit too much like this for my liking








swap dianetics for dialectics


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2013)

treelover said:


> Grace Petrie would have been better as the backing track.


 
never had you down as a fan *fistbump*


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2013)

> [For everyone enquiring as to why we are charging for registration please see below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 21, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i think so, yes. Its all a bit too much like this for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The term Marxist Dianetics triggers some strange Newman-Fulani influenced ideas, maybe a new faction in PD


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 21, 2013)

Where do scientologists come on the wheel of oppression? They're constantly the subject of ridicule and have to give lots of their money away so it must count for something.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 21, 2013)

the petit-brainery peddling thetan-opium to the well heeled crust.

come the revolution their intergalactic technology will be appropriated by PD's interterrestrial propoganda division, so ensure the words of posadas are set to greet any intelligent life that has yet to develop class warfare and favour the nuclear solution.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 21, 2013)

Think about it - Xenu could only have come from a communist society


----------



## rekil (Jun 21, 2013)

*Blinks*

https://www.facebook.com/notes/fire...or-22nd-june-peoples-assembly/400920706680920



> *The People's Menu for 22nd June People's Assembly*
> by Firebox London (Notes) on Thursday, 20 June 2013 at 06:28
> 
> *Breakfast items til 11am*
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2013)

copliker said:


> *Blinks*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/fire...or-22nd-june-peoples-assembly/400920706680920


 
Royalties dammit


----------



## Libertad (Jun 21, 2013)

> https://www.facebook.com/notes/fire...or-22nd-june-peoples-assembly/400920706680920


What a bunch of fucking arseholes.


----------



## sihhi (Jun 21, 2013)

I mean you have to give it to them - riot police are still firing tear gas tonight in Ankara at 'standing' protests, and already it's on the menu as "Gezi Park Wraps".


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 21, 2013)

Fuck them bastards


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2013)

leaving aside the ridiculous names, the prices are ok..


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

treelover said:


> leaving aside the ridiculous names, the prices are ok..


 
For what, how much is a bacon sarnie and tea?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2013)

sihhi said:


> I mean you have to give it to them - riot police are still firing tear gas tonight in Ankara at 'standing' protests, and already it's on the menu as "Gezi Park Wraps".


Could be worse, they could have advertised 'Peppersprayed steak'.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 22, 2013)

Boycott beverages?

that's really shit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Boycott beverages?
> 
> that's really shit


Boycottage pie? Apriboycott pavlova?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 22, 2013)

well boycotting is about not buying something, rather than buying something


----------



## sihhi (Jun 22, 2013)

How is:



> * Pesto, Mozzarella, tomato, basil, balsamic ciabatta


a


> Subversive Sandwich


 ?

Sounds like middle-class heaven.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 22, 2013)

Subversive fucking sandwiches?

They will turn to ash in your mouth.


----------



## sihhi (Jun 22, 2013)

Why is



> Pecan and maple Danish pastry


 
a



> Spartacist sweet


 ?


If the ICL FI / Workers Hammer or whatever they (Sparts) call themselves know see this will there be an (online) 'bust up'?


----------



## sihhi (Jun 22, 2013)

They would make sense if they were being sold cheap/not to fund dire "video activist" courses.

The names/adjectives are so obvious it's like they're being sincere instead of ironic. 
Whereas with



DaveCinzano said:


> 'People Before' Profiteroles


 
you know where you are


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2013)

sorry think you are all being too precious, I eat some of these sandwich types as do loads of ordinary people, especially veggies.


waits for onslaught


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 22, 2013)

so do i, they actually sound pretty nice, but not the shit names lol


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 22, 2013)

treelover said:


> sorry think you are all being too precious, I eat some of these sandwich types as do loads of ordinary people, especially veggies.
> 
> 
> waits for onslaught


 
There are no ordinary veggies


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2013)

> *Subversive Sandwiches: £3.50*
> * Salmon and Cream Cheese bagel
> *Hummus and roasted vegetables Focaccia
> *Chicken – Brie ciabatta
> * Pesto, Mozzarella, tomato, basil, balsamic ciabatta


 
how the hell am I supposed to mock these people any more. How the fuck do I do it? they are just taking the complete liberty out of me. Stuff your artisan bread up your fucking arse.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 22, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Boycott beverages?
> 
> that's really shit


 
Drinking is a bourgeois pursuit comrade, true revolutionaries boycott beverages, especially water which is used to suppress movements (water cannons) and put out the burning fires of revolution wherever a police car is set alight. Water is counter-revolutionary Sister, hence we boycott it!


----------



## rekil (Jun 22, 2013)

War On Water


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2013)

4000 people at a political event on austerity and no one is bothered about doing reports/updates, etc something wrong here...


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2013)

do a report/update then ffs.


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2013)

I meant earlier today, I wasn't around,




> *People's Assembly* ‏@*pplsassembly*  16m
> If you want to govern the country like this, we will make this country ungovernable #*pplsassembly*
> 
> https://twitter.com/pplsassembly


 

 not sure who said this


http://thepeoplesassembly.org.uk/

oops the livecast has reached its allocated number of viewers!

wonder how many that is?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

You've put off more people than attracted treelover you boring cunt.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2013)

treelover said:


> I meant earlier today, I wasn't around,


 
that's ok, just C&P some shit from a facebook group or something. improvise.


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You've put off more people than attracted treelover you boring cunt.


 
oh, the ironing, about 20 people now regularly contribute to P/P, wonder why?

anyway, 100's of lurkers see these threads, good enough for me.


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

treelover said:


> oh, the ironing, about 20 people now regularly contribute to P/P, wonder why?
> 
> anyway, 100's of lurkers see these threads, good enough for me.


 
Apart from that not being true and P&P being bumped to the top of the list as it's the busiest forum. God imagine what it would be like without you moaning over every fucking thread. You even moaned about the PA on the brazil thread. Joker.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

treelover said:


>


 
What doe this mean? Why have you posted it on this thread?


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2013)

cos its from the fucking PA you knob

stop the bullying...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

So you posted it on a thread about a cafe in london. Stands to reason.

Bullying, you life sucking twat.


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2013)

board police...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

_Help help me peoples assembly  People in brazil attacked a bank!!!_


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Why is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fucking lot of them need twatting!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What doe this mean? Why have you posted it on this thread?


 
It means there are two dicks in the photo at least.
How do I know?

Red trousers, comrade. Red trousers.  The sartorial mark of the utter wrong'un degenerate.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 22, 2013)

tbh I put a couple of idiots on here on ignore and it has not affected my enjoyment of the boards one iota. Butchers and treelover weren't one of them. If you find each other tedious the ignore button is your mate.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 22, 2013)

Why would an Austrian miner be having Turkish bread for breakfast?


----------



## JHE (Jun 22, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Why would an Austrian miner be having Turkish bread for breakfast?


 

I think the imaginary miner is Asturian, not Austrian.

Your question is a fair one, but I suppose the answer is 'Why not?' It's many years since I visited Asturias - a very beautiful place, BTW - but I suppose that you can buy all sorts of fancy bread there if you like. I expect the same is true in Austria. Waitrose does not have a monopoly on such things.


----------



## cesare (Jun 22, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> _Help help me peoples assembly  People in brazil attacked a bank!!!_


 I just had to explain why I burst out laughing


----------



## cesare (Jun 22, 2013)

treelover said:


> 4000 people at a political event on austerity and no one is bothered about doing reports/updates, etc something wrong here...


Some people have been using the # tag to try and get their comments posted on the tweet wall behind the toptable. A range of imaginative insults didn't get through, indicating moderation. So the tactics changed to hyperbolic compliments plus how many "chuffed" and "gutted" could be incorporated amidst disappointment that Owen Jones wasn't wearing his lucky blue shirt. HTH


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 22, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It means there are two dicks in the photo at least.
> How do I know?
> 
> Red trousers, comrade. Red trousers. The sartorial mark of the utter wrong'un degenerate.


 
utterly utterly true.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a pair of red trousers which i wear to work 

I was at the ICC meeting today anyway, who wants to be in the cool kids gang with tony benn and owen jones lol


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I have a pair of red trousers which i wear to work
> 
> I was at the ICC meeting today anyway, who wants to be in the cool kids gang with tony benn and owen jones lol


 
Red strides on wimminz is fine. Red strides on blokez is rancid as 3 day-old goat piss.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## sihhi (Jun 25, 2013)

Parody and satire is very difficult.

I mean they even call their menu a ... Menufesto!


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2013)

never heard of 'mezze'


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 25, 2013)

treelover said:


> never heard of 'mezze'


 


you've obviously lived a sheltered life


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2013)

Bizarre, I think its a very valid thing to say, unless you just like attacking posters for the sake of it...


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 25, 2013)

treelover said:


> Bizarre, I think its a very valid thing to say, unless you just like attacking posters for the sake of it...


 
*baba ganoush*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 25, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> *baba ganoush*


I quite liked her last film, it felt so, so, gritty and vibrant


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm in that London for the nssn conference and somehow have found myself in firebox. I'm having a mezze and apart from some meatballs I have no idea what any of the stuff on my plate is. I also got a very funny look when I asked for a can of coke lol


----------



## Tom A (Jun 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm in that London for the nssn conference and somehow have found myself in firebox. I'm having a mezze and apart from some meatballs I have no idea what any of the stuff on my plate is. I also got a very funny look when I asked for a can of coke lol


They were resisting the urge to denounce you as a accessory to the murder of Colombian trade unionists, I would gather.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm in that London for the nssn conference and somehow have found myself in firebox. I'm having a mezze and apart from some meatballs I have no idea what any of the stuff on my plate is. I also got a very funny look when I asked for a can of coke lol


What the password to the wifi there, is it a leftish pun?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I also got a very funny look when I asked for a can of coke lol


please tell me they offered you ubuntu instead.
(and if they didn't, they should have )


----------



## Tom A (Jun 29, 2013)

I know that you can quite easily get non Coca-Cola, non Pepsi colas in Germany, they are quite popular in punk gigs there.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)

fentimans, innit?


----------



## Tom A (Jun 29, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> What the password to the wifi there, is it a leftish pun?


IH8GALL0WAY


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)

or 





at £2 a glass


----------



## Tom A (Jun 29, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> fentimans, innit?


Alternatively there's Whole Earth Organic Cola (which they serve in a few places in Manchester), although Whole Earth isn't that pleasant a company, got pretty shit working practices. Not that Firebox would give a toss about such details...


----------



## Tom A (Jun 29, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no Tescos is teh EVIL!!!!!!

(but if I really was trying to provide coke-type drinks to the working class that might be what I'd go for, more so than some overpriced "organic" or "ethical" fare.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Whole Earth isn't that pleasant a company, got pretty shit working practices. Not that Firebox would give a toss about such details...


well, there's ethical, and there's _ethical_, no?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 29, 2013)

No ubuntu either  

But 2 interesting/amusing incidents. 

1) they started lecturing a Frenchman for wearing an England cap. 

2) I got my 20 quid out before the food came and the woman said shed ring it through. When we finished they asked for the money and I said I'd already given it them. Got into a big argument but then found that I'd put my 20 quid back in my pocket - oops lol 

To be fair, even though I didn't know what I was eating it was dead nice, too expensive for me reallybut iI guess its not that bad considering London prices. I really couldn't imagine taking the lads from my old pipe fitting shop in there though lol


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 29, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> What the password to the wifi there, is it a leftish pun?



Sorry to disappoint but its the usual random selection of z, x and numbers


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 29, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Tom A said:


> No no no Tescos is teh EVIL!!!!!!
> 
> (but if I really was trying to provide coke-type drinks to the working class that might be what I'd go for, more so than some overpriced "organic" or "ethical" fare.


 
That's the shit tesco pop. It's the devil's piss - the Lib Dems of the cola world.

However, the cola of the international working class does come with a Tesco label - but instead of going for tesco value, you should go for Tesco original - you can tell it's proper communist prole juice cos it comes in a red bottle. Tastes at least as nice as Coke but only costs about 60p a bottle


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> No ubuntu either
> 
> But 2 interesting/amusing incidents.
> 
> ...


 
To be fair to you everytime I've been in there they've got confused over money and when I went in there with Past Caring they refused to let him go back to his table with a second coffee until he paid...

Customer service is not their strong point


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 29, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> To be fair to you everytime I've been in there they've got confused over money and when I went in there with Past Caring they refused to let him go back to his table with a second coffee until he paid...
> 
> Customer service is not their strong point


 
I definitely hadn't given it them, I only had one £20 on me. But what confused me was that the waitress said she was going to ring it through and I assumed she'd picked it up off the table.

The service was shit though - but weirdly shit, in a way I've not seen before - not like they were too busy but more like they were kind of distant, like their minds weren't really on serving us. I did feel a bit sorry for the young waitress though - not only was she working with Clair Solomon and having to watch John Rees posing all day, now she had a northern twat (and assuming she was a Counterfire member I was a northern twat who she probably suspected of EDL sympathies  - skinhead in jeans and a tracky top) ranting at her about nicking his £20 - and apparently she'd only been working there a week 

The food was alright but I could have got a mixed grill and a pint from weatherspoons for that price and still had change left over and it really wasn't the kind of thing I'd have chosen to eat normally.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 30, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> 1) they started lecturing a Frenchman for wearing an England cap.


 
Why? What did they say?


----------



## comrade spurski (Jun 30, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Why? What did they say?


 

Oi stop supporting imperialist scum you cheese eating, non washing, surrender monkey?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 30, 2013)

Didn't know people thought the England flag was imperialist flag but that doesn't surprise me. Guess the French bloke should be thankful there wasn't a rally..


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 30, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Why? What did they say?


 
Couldn't hear exactly what was being said but I heard the word 'patriotic' and something about it being a fascist cap. The bloke looked genuinely mortified - just seemed like a bit of a cunt's trick to me really. Felt really sorry for the poor sod - he'd come to England and got a cap as a souvenir, just like I might get a tacky model of the eiffel tower or a t shirt with the tricolour on it if I went to France.

You know NH don't you? He was there with me, might have heard them clearer than me what with having younger ears.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 30, 2013)

I decided to meet a friend there for breakfast in the week... on their website it says open at 8am, but they open at 9am... although elsewhere on their website it also says open at 8.30am.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 30, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Couldn't hear exactly what was being said but I heard the word 'patriotic' and something about it being a fascist cap. The bloke looked genuinely mortified - just seemed like a bit of a cunt's trick to me really. Felt really sorry for the poor sod - he'd come to England and got a cap as a souvenir, just like I might get a tacky model of the eiffel tower or a t shirt with the tricolour on it if I went to France.
> 
> You know NH don't you? He was there with me, might have heard them clearer than me what with having younger ears.


 

Yeah I know NH, very nice lad 

I wonder if Rees confronts everyone who wears England caps in his cafe or just helpless tourists, what a cunt. I never even knew that there were people who acted as if it's racist or fascist to wear England stuff, don't they find it a bit weird that there are so many Asian and black fascists at football matches?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 30, 2013)

This sort of stuff really annoys me. If I still had my replica England shell suit from when I was 10, I'd be squeezing into it right now and marching down to this shit sounding cafe to annoy them.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

I sense a plan starting to come together...


----------



## comrade spurski (Jun 30, 2013)

I think there is a surreal view that supporting England means you are siding with the English state. If I remember correctly they call it revolutionary defeatism...support everyone who plays against England so supporting Australia in the cricket is alright even though the Australian state is appallingly racist (presumably the Australian swp support England in the ashes) 
I had mates who were great anti racists, brilliant trade unionists etc. who wanted England to win but somehow they were politically "backwards".
I personally hate the press and tv's over bearing hyping of everything England so prefer football tournaments without England but the idea that I am politically better than anyone else because I ain't supporting England is rubbish. Most of my mates are quite capable of telling the difference between supporting England at a sport and supporting a war!
I don't like seeing the St Georges flag or Union Jack all over the place but to claim or imply (deliberately or not) that all those flying it are racists is dangerous as in my experience a poorly constructed argument/ allegation can make people keep them up out of bloody mindedness.
I hate to say it but it always comes across as a well meaning middle class white thing on the "Revolutionary Left"... it's a sport ... people can support who they want...the "cricket test" is wrong and in my opinion so is the "defeatism test"


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 30, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


>


 
oi idris, whats the story with the new avatar ?

is that some sort of turkish yoke ? Please elucidate me when you get the time.


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Parody and satire is very difficult.
> 
> I mean they even call their menu a ... Menufesto!


if you cant beat em


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 30, 2013)

comrade spurski said:


> I think there is a surreal view that supporting England means you are siding with the English state. If I remember correctly they call it revolutionary defeatism...support everyone who plays against England so supporting Australia in the cricket is alright even though the Australian state is appallingly racist (presumably the Australian swp support England in the ashes)
> I had mates who were great anti racists, brilliant trade unionists etc. who wanted England to win but somehow they were politically "backwards".
> I personally hate the press and tv's over bearing hyping of everything England so prefer football tournaments without England but the idea that I am politically better than anyone else because I ain't supporting England is rubbish. Most of my mates are quite capable of telling the difference between supporting England at a sport and supporting a war!
> I don't like seeing the St Georges flag or Union Jack all over the place but to claim or imply (deliberately or not) that all those flying it are racists is dangerous as in my experience a poorly constructed argument/ allegation can make people keep them up out of bloody mindedness.
> I hate to say it but it always comes across as a well meaning middle class white thing on the "Revolutionary Left"... it's a sport ... people can support who they want...the "cricket test" is wrong and in my opinion so is the "defeatism test"


 
i fucking pissed myself that time san marino scored against them . Rang up my mate in a bar in york just to gloat down the phone


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

It took them a year to learn how to work the coffee machine - i think the move into smoothies is born of technofear.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 30, 2013)

_borne_

jesus christ speak the queens properly or not at all


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

the blackberry bloc: it's not a smoothie, it's a form of communication!


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

comrade spurski said:


> I think there is a surreal view that supporting England means you are siding with the English state. If I remember correctly they call it revolutionary defeatism...support everyone who plays against England so supporting Australia in the cricket is alright even though the Australian state is appallingly racist (presumably the Australian swp support England in the ashes)
> I had mates who were great anti racists, brilliant trade unionists etc. who wanted England to win but somehow they were politically "backwards".
> I personally hate the press and tv's over bearing hyping of everything England so prefer football tournaments without England but the idea that I am politically better than anyone else because I ain't supporting England is rubbish. Most of my mates are quite capable of telling the difference between supporting England at a sport and supporting a war!
> I don't like seeing the St Georges flag or Union Jack all over the place but to claim or imply (deliberately or not) that all those flying it are racists is dangerous as in my experience a poorly constructed argument/ allegation can make people keep them up out of bloody mindedness.
> I hate to say it but it always comes across as a well meaning middle class white thing on the "Revolutionary Left"... it's a sport ... people can support who they want...the "cricket test" is wrong and in my opinion so is the "defeatism test"


I have at times supported England in the football, but took an "Anyone but England" stance in Euro 2012 because UEFA seemed to turn a blind eye on the chronic racism and anti-Semitism prevalent among supporters in the host countries, as depicted in the Panorama documentary "Stadiums of Hate", which would have made your average 80s English hooligan blush, and called on the tournament to be boycotted. In the wake of what's happening in Brazil I will be taking a similar stance with next year's World Cup. What helps is the fact that England is generally crap anyway, and our Premier League is an epitome of all that's wrong with modern football 

However, I don't think there's anything inherently reactionary in supporting the sports team of the country you were born in/live in/grew up in.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> _borne_
> 
> jesus christ speak the queens properly or not at all


 
No, that's _borne by_, not _born of_. Next! 

All them years you've been using it wrong.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

But how about we all get a "flash mob" into Firebox, with all of us wearing tracksuits/football shirts/'trendy' gear? The danger is that they may think that they have come under attack by fascists though


----------



## J Ed (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> But how about we all get a "flash mob" into Firebox, with all of us wearing tracksuits/football shirts/'trendy' gear? The danger is that they may thing that they have come under attack by fascists though


 

Clare Solomon will spit in your Asturian (??) miners' (????) breakfast lol


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Clare Solomon will spit in your Asturian (??) miners' breakfast lol


Well we could all have a glass of tap water, then feck off to Maccy D's afterwards


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

comrade spurski said:


> I think there is a surreal view that supporting England means you are siding with the English state. If I remember correctly they call it revolutionary defeatism...support everyone who plays against England so supporting Australia in the cricket is alright even though the Australian state is appallingly racist (presumably the Australian swp support England in the ashes)
> I had mates who were great anti racists, brilliant trade unionists etc. who wanted England to win but somehow they were politically "backwards".
> I personally hate the press and tv's over bearing hyping of everything England so prefer football tournaments without England but the idea that I am politically better than anyone else because I ain't supporting England is rubbish. Most of my mates are quite capable of telling the difference between supporting England at a sport and supporting a war!
> I don't like seeing the St Georges flag or Union Jack all over the place but to claim or imply (deliberately or not) that all those flying it are racists is dangerous as in my experience a poorly constructed argument/ allegation can make people keep them up out of bloody mindedness.
> I hate to say it but it always comes across as a well meaning middle class white thing on the "Revolutionary Left"... it's a sport ... people can support who they want...the "cricket test" is wrong and in my opinion so is the "defeatism test"


 
got a few raised eyebrows from my fellow middle managers when i said i wanted to introduce a sports page to britain's leading anarchist newspaper.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 30, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Tastes at least as nice as Coke but only costs about 60p a bottle


So it tastes like shit then? everyone knows Pepsi is the Cola of choice for the real working class.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

Coke zero for anti-fascists who want to keep in shape.

edit: oops thought this was the edl thread


----------



## sihhi (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> got a few raised eyebrows from my fellow middle managers when i said i wanted to introduce a sports page to britain's leading anarchist newspaper.


 
Are you a middle manager Nice one?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> No, that's _borne by_, not _born of_. Next!
> 
> All them years you've been using it wrong.


 
youre wrong and im right

cest la vie


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2013)

emanymton said:


> So it tastes like shit then? everyone knows Pepsi is the Cola of choice for the real working class.


 

Irn-Bru


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> got a few raised eyebrows from my fellow middle managers when i said i wanted to introduce a sports page to britain's leading anarchist newspaper.


 

Anarchist newspapers have 'middle management'?


----------



## rekil (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> But how about we all get a "flash mob" into Firebox, with all of us wearing tracksuits/football shirts/'trendy' gear? The danger is that they may think that they have come under attack by fascists though


Wear Clare Solomon tshirts in homage to her "I'm in control!" moment from the student protest.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

Isn't she meant to be really annoying in real life?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> But how about we all get a "flash mob" into Firebox, with all of us wearing tracksuits/football shirts/'trendy' gear? The danger is that they may think that they have come under attack by fascists though


 
Everyone just enters one-by-one over a period of about half an hour. A kind of slow motion flash mob.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 30, 2013)

copliker said:


> Wear Clare Solomon tshirts in homage to her "I'm in control!" moment from the student protest.
> 
> View attachment 34686


 
that bird beside her with the megaphone just looks sooooo stereotypical lefty. Every box ticked . Harry potter with a palestinian scarf and hi viz vest...the _ennnui _simply engulfs one


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> _borne_
> 
> jesus christ speak the queens properly or not at all


 
Born of = comes from

Borne = carried.

The former is correct, the latter would be the sort of thing a Gaelic-gibbering croppie would vomit forth.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 30, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Irn-Bru


Not a Cola!!


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Not a Cola!!


You're thinking of Dr. Pepper (which is actually part of Coca-Cola in this country, although it's a company in its own right in the US).


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 30, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> that bird beside her with the megaphone just looks sooooo stereotypical lefty. Every box ticked . Harry potter with a palestinian scarf and hi viz vest...the _ennnui _simply engulfs one



Bird?

And I think its a bloke lol


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Bird?
> 
> And I think its a bloke lol


 
Bird is proper normal for people where he is from.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Everyone just enters one-by-one over a period of about half an hour. A kind of slow motion flash mob.


a slow motion pseudo-fash mob, no?


i'm here all week/you should try the fish etc.


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

everyone just enters one-by-one over a period of about half an hour, consumes what they ordered then writes furiously about it afterwards on this thread. Flash arry.


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Are you a middle manager Nice one?


 
the worse kind apparently


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> everyone just enters one-by-one over a period of about half an hour, consumes what they ordered then writes furiously about it afterwards on this thread. Flash arry.


I wonder if it's all vegan? Or if they even have any vegan options? If this was hippy pseudo-anarchists I would attempt asking if they had something meaty and/or cowjuicy, but don't think that's going to work with them, since they are a bit removed from that sort of thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> the worse kind apparently


 
Can't take the pressure. Only applies to  _other people._


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Can't take the pressure. Only applies to _other people._


 
too cryptic for me


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> too cryptic for me


 
You invented the idea of anarchist middle managers. Now that you are one  it's all _just a laugh_. Do you stick by your analysis or not?


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You invented the idea of anarchist middle managers. Now that you are one it's all _just a laugh_. Do you stick by your analysis or not?


 
you_ do_ remember! Your grapevine is wrong though


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> you_ do_ remember! Your grapevine is wrong though


 
Yeah. It is. What are you, top management now?


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah. It is. What are you, top management now?


 
 i've no idea what you're on about. Be specific. Happy to help out on 39 step's allotment when he retires though


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> i've no idea what you're on about. Be specific. Happy to help out on 39 step's allotment when he retires though


 
Are you going to use your own scale of anarchist management or not? Where would you place yourself if you used that scale?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> I wonder if it's all vegan? Or if they even have any vegan options? If this was hippy pseudo-anarchists I would attempt asking if they had something meaty and/or cowjuicy, but don't think that's going to work with them, since they are a bit removed from that sort of thing.


 
They do serve meat - I had meatballs and very nice they were too (not as good as me mum's though)


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 30, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> oi idris, whats the story with the new avatar ?
> 
> is that some sort of turkish yoke ? Please elucidate me when you get the time.


 
It's the symbol of my present home town - Halle am der Saale. I don't know what the story is behind the crescent and the two stars, as we're well north of Vienna, which is as far as the Turks got, as you know.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> They do serve meat - I had meatballs and very nice they were too (not as good as me mum's though)


Damn, I really wanted them to do the stereotypical activist grand slam and bar all animal products "for the sake of teh animalz!"  Instead that counts as one thing it its favour, as (supposedly) left-wing enterprises go.


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Are you going to use your own scale of anarchist management or not? Where would you place yourself if you used that scale?


 
you're being more cryptic. My own scale is: posh lads who went to private school and had all the class privilege that their background afforded them [imagine an anarchist laurie penny if you will]. Other than that no idea what yr on about, go and check your gossip source.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> you're being more cryptic. My own scale is: posh lads who went to private school and had all the class privilege that their background afforded them [imagine an anarchist laurie penny if you will]. Other than that no idea what yr on about, go and check your gossip source.


 
No gossip  - you invented a scale on which existed anarchist middle managers. How do you stack up to whatever your scale was?


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> No gossip - you invented a scale on which existed anarchist middle managers. How do you stack up to whatever your scale was?


 
okay i measue 3 on the scale that i invented.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> if you cant beat em


 
oh dear


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one said:


> okay i measue 3 on the scale that i invented.


 
What does that mean? What's the top end?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Isn't she meant to be really annoying in real life?


 
She seems alright. Politically blinkered mind.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 30, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> that bird beside her with the megaphone just looks sooooo stereotypical lefty. Every box ticked . Harry potter with a palestinian scarf and hi viz vest...the _ennnui _simply engulfs one


 
A wet liberal unknowingly wearing the colours of a the PFLP.


----------



## Nice one (Jun 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What does that mean? What's the top end?


 
dunno. Your gonna have to pull something off your hard drive from 10 years ago or reassess who your london gossip provider is, either way you're still trying too hard.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> A wet liberal unknowingly wearing the colours of a the PFLP.


 
I have a pslestinian scarf in my cupboard


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I have a pslestinian scarf in my cupboard


I am proud to say that I have never owned or worn a keffiyeh in my life


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> I am proud to say that I have never owned or worn a keffiyeh in my life


 
ZIONIST!


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

It kind of pisses me off how people would complain about people wearing the Palestinian scarf that they'd bought from places like Claires Accessories etc, "with no idea of what it meant".


----------



## thedockerslad (Jun 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What does that mean? What's the top end?


 
you.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> It kind of pisses me off how people would complain about people wearing the Palestinian scarf that they'd bought from places like Claires Accessories etc, "with no idea of what it meant".


I have a friend who comes from a Hindu background, also gets annoyed at hippies whom have the "Om" symbol emblazoned on their clothing without any though into its meaning, making it like their version of the Nike swoosh. This is where I think the critics of cultural appropriation have a point.

There was also this story a while back:



> *Police in southern China have discovered a factory manufacturing Free Tibet flags, media reports say.*
> The factory in Guangdong had been completing overseas orders for the flag of the Tibetan government-in-exile.
> Workers said they thought they were just making colourful flags and did not realise their meaning.


 
I'm sure plenty of people buy those flags just because to boost their hippie/hipster street cred, without any thought or care into the significance of that flag or any real concern for the plight of the Tibetan people. See also, Che Guevara, the CND symbol.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> I have a friend who comes from a Hindu background, also gets annoyed at hippies whom have the "Om" symbol emblazoned on their clothing without any though into its meaning, making it like their version of the Nike swoosh. This is where I think the critics of cultural appropriation have a point.
> 
> There was also this story a while back:
> 
> ...


 
yeah, fair enough.

Claires Accessories have also sold properly dodgy stuff in the past, like Iron Crosses and that sort of shit, and I remember some "surfing" shops used to sell necklaces with swirly curved swastikas. Probably a lot of the people buying didn't know what they meant, but even so


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> yeah, fair enough.
> 
> Claires Accessories have also sold properly dodgy stuff in the past, like Iron Crosses and that sort of shit, and I remember some "surfing" shops used to sell necklaces with swirly curved swastikas. Probably a lot of the people buying didn't know what they meant, but even so


Take it this was in the UK. I know that in many Asian countries the swastika is a pretty common symbol which doesn't have the same problematic associations as in Europe.

BTW the Iron Cross is still used as a military decoration in Germany today.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> BTW the Iron Cross is still used as a military decoration in Germany today.


 
Yeah, its a bit weird/off it being sold in a shop for teenage girls tho, rather than for german members of the military


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah, its a bit weird/off it being sold in a shop for teenage girls tho, rather than for german members of the military


But then there's a similar issue with the Confederate flag.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Take it this was in the UK. I know that in many Asian countries the swastika is a pretty common symbol which doesn't have the same problematic associations as in Europe.
> 
> BTW the Iron Cross is still used as a military decoration in Germany today.


 
Indian hipsters take it to a whole new level.







And then there's this:


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 30, 2013)

Now under new management, btw.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I have a pslestinian scarf in my cupboard


 
You're a politico not a hipster. It's allowed. My comment was to do with the colour of it and what that represents.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 30, 2013)

(plus i sport a keffiyeh now and again)


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> You're a politico not a hipster. It's allowed. My comment was to do with the colour of it and what that represents.


It is still a very cliched item of clothing though.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Now under new management, btw.


 
That's so shit


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> That's so shit


 
Whoa now froggy! Can a 'cocktail show' ever be shit? Whatever the fuck one is exactly.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

I like how there's still a swastika in the bottom left hand corner  and they've replaced Hitler ... with a tank


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> It is still a very cliched item of clothing though.


 
Depends on why you wear it.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Depends on why you wear it.


As in because I'm a right-on letfie, I am so down with the Palestinians, boo hiss smash the Zionist (or even Zionazi) state, DOWN WITH ISRAEL, VIVA PALESTINIA!!!

Whilst eating falafel unaware that it's made with Israeli chick peas


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> As in because I'm a right-on letfie, I am so down with the Palestinians, boo hiss smash the Zionist (or even Zionazi) state, DOWN WITH ISRAEL, VIVA PALESTINIA!!!
> 
> Whilst eating falafel unaware that it's made with Israeli chick peas


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

In my mates bathroom there is some sort of air freshener/deodorant with Hebrew writing on it, I presume his mum got it from Poundland or somewhere like that. I think in a spirit of solidarity with the Palestinians I should throw his air freshener away and denounce him as a traitor to third world struggles.

Down with zionist cleaning products! Towards the glorious people's war etc


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2013)

One of the boycotting Israel tactics is to fill a huge shopping trolley with Israeli fruits etc and then go to the checkout and then instead of paying complain that the supermarket is selling it and have a massive go about it. Yeah because that won't piss the workers of the shop off in the least.

I liked what some groups did of putting stickers on the oranges tho, if you want to encourage people to boycott israel, or at least be aware of whats going on, that is probably a lot more effective/doesnt piss off other shoppers/everybody


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2013)

Boycotts can be effective in some ways though, as can culturl embargoes. My nan still refuses to buy sffa produce despite apartheid having ended nearly 20 years ago or more. 'Oh I just got into the habit'

fine...


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 1, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Take it this was in the UK. I know that in many Asian countries the swastika is a pretty common symbol which doesn't have the same problematic associations as in Europe.
> 
> BTW the Iron Cross is still used as a military decoration in Germany today.


 
dublins biggest laundry company for many years


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 1, 2013)

even by dublin standards this is taking the piss though


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Casually Red (Jul 1, 2013)

italian wine







http://www.ifood.tv/blog/italys-hitler-wines-outrage-jews-all


----------



## chilango (Jul 1, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> italian wine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen those wines for sale in a few places. Next to the Mussolini ones.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 1, 2013)

I wonder what motivates someone to start a business with names like these. I mean, Swastika Laundry? Really?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 1, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I wonder what motivates someone to start a business with names like these. I mean, Swastika Laundry? Really?


 
they were established in 1912 . As far as they were concerned they werent changing their name just because of some austrian acting the maggot .

Hitlers chip van has me stumped though . Its certainly a name people wont forget


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Boycotts can be effective in some ways though, as can culturl embargoes. My nan still refuses to buy sffa produce despite apartheid having ended nearly 20 years ago or more. 'Oh I just got into the habit'
> 
> fine...


 

Yeah, I mean I actually don't buy many Israeli products, I just don't like the bullshit that goes along with it.


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2013)

Tom A said:


> I have a friend who comes from a Hindu background, also gets annoyed at hippies whom have the "Om" symbol emblazoned on their clothing without any though into its meaning, making it like their version of the Nike swoosh. This is where I think the critics of cultural appropriation have a point.
> 
> There was also this story a while back:
> 
> ...


 
or indeed the conditions in the factory where these progressive symbols were made..


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Indian hipsters take it to a whole new level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Globalisation is creating some very strange conjunctions


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2013)

chilango said:


> I've seen those wines for sale in a few places. Next to the Mussolini ones.


 

Plenty of Mussolini Busts for sale on the coast near Naples.


----------



## chilango (Jul 1, 2013)

treelover said:


> Plenty of Mussolini Busts for sale on the coast near Naples.



Plenty of Mussolini tat for sale all over Italy.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw boxes of this Mussulini stuff on sale in the cereal section of the supermarket the other day. Are there no depths...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 1, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I saw boxes of this Mussulini stuff on sale in the cereal section of the supermarket the other day. Are there no depths...


 
Hey, if he can get the trains running on a regular timetable, then Musso bran flakes can get *you* running regular!


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I saw boxes of this Mussulini stuff on sale in the cereal section of the supermarket the other day. Are there no depths...


 

right that's it, ruining yet another important thread with silly postings, on ignore..


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2013)

treelover said:


> Plenty of Mussolini Busts for sale on the coast near Naples.


 
You can afford to go touring in Italy? You might as well go to glastonbury you heartless bastard.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 15, 2013)

> Too hot to work? We have a heat busting lunch deal today at Firebox. Picnic box for a fiver to take to the park. A selection of homemade chilled salads, an ice cold homemade lemonade & a muffin. Preorder by texting 07850177637 with your name, quantity & what time you'd like to pop in & pick it up. We'll be waiting with your order.


----------



## caleb (Jul 15, 2013)

Dickhead move to text an order with no intention to "pop in & pick up"?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 15, 2013)

caleb said:


> Dickhead move to text an order with no intention to "pop in & pick up"?


was that a question? or an order?


----------



## caleb (Jul 15, 2013)

Both.


----------



## newbie (Jul 15, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Boycotts can be effective in some ways though, as can culturl embargoes. My nan still refuses to buy sffa produce despite apartheid having ended nearly 20 years ago or more. 'Oh I just got into the habit'
> 
> fine...


it was very odd, starting to buy stuff from SA after so long refusing.  Something that's puzzled me ever since is that shortly after the boycott came off Cape Fruit, always the lead brand, simply disappeared.  

Anyway, your gran may be ahead of the curve



> Last week Congress of South African Trade Unions' provincial secretary Tony Ehrenreich said Cosatu would call on the international community to boycott South African agricultural products, because they were produced in "slave labour conditions".
> "We are also calling on a mandate from the international community to boycott the products of those farmers who do not want to enter into decent negotiations with their workers," he said.
> Western Cape farm workers went on strike last year demanding R150 in pay per day and a coherent land reform programme.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 11, 2013)

Check out counterfire's last tweet (nsfw)


----------



## brogdale (Aug 11, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Check out counterfire's last tweet (nsfw)


 
WTF


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 11, 2013)

brogdale said:


> WTF


 
I can only assume they're testing out some alternative revenue stream for those quiet sundays at firebox.


----------



## andysays (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Check out counterfire's last tweet (nsfw)


For the purposes of history:

https://twitter.com/counterfireorg/status/366449986508029953


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 11, 2013)

cant see it


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> cant see it


 
That's because you're not invited to the SEX PARTY!!!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## andysays (Aug 11, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's because you're not invited to the SEX PARTY!!!


 
if I can't go to the sex party, it's not my revolution​


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2013)

At least they're reaching beyond petty party differences with their 'DirtBox Sundays'.


----------



## treelover (Aug 11, 2013)

Wha happen?


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I think they were hacked.


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Firebox has closed down now. "Due to emergency extensive building works, we can no longer operate from this building. Thank you all so much for your continued support and solidarity. Do sign up for the newsletter for updates of what we are doing. Love and comradeship from the Firebox Team." It seems as though Urban75's hostility to this cafe has killed it.

Its the third cafe on that site that has folded.  Would be really good if somebody could make a go of it.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 26, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> Firebox has closed down now. "Due to emergency extensive building works, we can no longer operate from this building. Thank you all so much for your continued support and solidarity. Do sign up for the newsletter for updates of what we are doing. Love and comradeship from the Firebox Team." It seems as though Urban75's hostility to this cafe has killed it.
> 
> Its the third cafe on that site that has folded.  Would be really good if somebody could make a go of it.


Some sites just don't work though. There's a similar site at the top of my street which has been - in the 4 years I've lived here - a steakhouse, an Indian buffet place, a Mexican cantina, an posh Italian and currently a not so posh Italian. It just doesn't seem to work as a restaurant business.

Plus I doubt it was urban's fault it closed. We've not been anti-Firebox for months.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 26, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> Firebox has closed down now. "Due to emergency extensive building works, we can no longer operate from this building. Thank you all so much for your continued support and solidarity. Do sign up for the newsletter for updates of what we are doing. Love and comradeship from the Firebox Team." It seems as though Urban75's hostility to this cafe has killed it.
> 
> Its the third cafe on that site that has folded.  Would be really good if somebody could make a go of it.


Shame. I was looking forward to trying the tripe, goats cheese and sun-dried tomato terrine with a fag ash coulis.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> Firebox has closed down now. "Due to emergency extensive building works, we can no longer operate from this building. Thank you all so much for your continued support and solidarity. Do sign up for the newsletter for updates of what we are doing. Love and comradeship from the Firebox Team." It seems as though Urban75's hostility to this cafe has killed it.
> 
> Its the third cafe on that site that has folded.  Would be really good if somebody could make a go of it.



It's the fault of DrRingDing .  He was supposed to be unionising the workers, but never got round to it.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 26, 2013)

They're just getting nervous and had to destroy evidence and relocate after their comrades in Brixton got rumbled.

Where will they keep their 1st year students from now on?


----------



## andysays (Nov 26, 2013)

So is there any truth in the rumour that the



> emergency extensive building works



are the result of the workers digging a tunnel out of the basement where they were forced to live after their shifts serving socialist cuisine from around the world, while holding the obligatory revolutionary self-criticism sessions?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 26, 2013)

Hydra still standing. You can get some coffee-ish thing and some cake. And a.nd chavs i suppose. or something like that.if you really want to.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2013)

where now will the advanced layer get their chickpea fritters and bengali chai?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 26, 2013)

I blame the Cham-Fro crowd for Firebox's downfall.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 26, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> PFC
> Posadas Fried Chicken
> 
> 
> ...


PFC still going strong


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2013)

Content Meal toy production up by 13%


----------



## The Pale King (Nov 26, 2013)

Champagne + Fromage the next domino to fall...


----------



## Ian Townson (Nov 27, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Fuck me ragged. I happened be in Counterfire's new cafe, Firebox on their opening night.
> 
> Be-suited uber trots swigging champagne and scoffing canapes. I kid you not.
> 
> ...


I get tired of reversed snobbery. I presume


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 27, 2013)

Ian Townson said:


> I get tired of reversed snobbery. I presume



Counterfire?


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 30, 2013)

A quick google shows an 'ian townson' commenting in favour of the 'coalition of resistance'


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2013)

The counterfire kommando drinks in The Boot apparently, I used to work there, If I'd hung on for a few years I could have met John Rees, makes you think. Anyone been in there lately? I had wages withheld by a cunt I worked for so I asked Packy for advice, expecting some legal options or something, but he just thought for a sec then went "throw a brick through his window".


----------



## Sue (Nov 30, 2013)

copliker said:


> The counterfire kommando drinks in The Boot apparently, I used to work there, If I'd hung on for a few years I could have met John Rees, makes you think. Anyone been in there lately? I had wages withheld by a cunt I worked for so I asked Packy for advice, expecting some legal options or something, but he just thought for a sec then went "throw a brick through his window".


Very occasionally.  Was only cause I was going there a while back that I'd any idea where Counterfire was.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's because you're not invited to the SEX PARTY!!!



The story of my life.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 1, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> PFC still going strong


Though it must be reported that the branch in the broad street butts was damaged after a chip pan fire.
Obviously an action of sabotage by embittered counterfire activists; we're watching you,Ian Towson


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 1, 2013)

Sue said:


> Very occasionally.  Was only cause I was going there a while back that I'd any idea where Counterfire was.


All over the fucking shop


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 1, 2013)

FIrebox's website is still up and running. Are we sure they have shut down or have they just moved premises?


----------



## The Pale King (Dec 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> where now will the advanced layer get their chickpea fritters and bengali chai?



Where will Asturian Miners have breakfast?


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 2, 2013)

Captions please!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2013)

No


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2013)

Neither of them are in control.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 3, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Captions please!
> 
> View attachment 44362



I think it's time they stopped rolling out Benn. Let him have some dignity.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2013)

More on the closure from Mr Bone:



> Last week Firebox was locked and empty, with a bailiff’s notice pinned to the door, threatening criminal proceedings against anyone who re-enters, and what looked like £1,000′s worth of books, decorations, furniture and utensils scattered over the floor of this by-now clearly defunct enterprise.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2013)

someone should go and grab all the books, there might be good ones


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 10, 2013)

Someone should squat it and do a people's kitchen.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2013)

Aren't they supposed to be launching a perfume range to coincude with May Day 2014?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 10, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Aren't they supposed to be launching a perfume range to coincude with May Day 2014?


What's it called, _*LA PLAGE*_?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Someone should squat it and do a people's kitchen.




burgers and book groups


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2013)

Is that Tony Benn? I'd heard he'd been ill....


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 10, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Is that Tony Benn? I'd heard he'd been ill....



Not entirely there by all accounts.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2013)

thats sad


----------



## toblerone3 (Dec 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> someone should go and grab all the books, there might be good ones


 
 There are some very interesting ones there. I spotted Amos oz,s "In the Land of Israel", for instance.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 2, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> Firebox has closed down now. "Due to emergency extensive building works, we can no longer operate from this building. T


Is this definitely  the case? The website is still up and doesnt mention closing http://fireboxlondon.net/


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Is this definitely  the case? The website is still up and doesnt mention closing http://fireboxlondon.net/


Does.

Also says they are now operating on a neo-liberal a pop-up basis.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2014)

Presumably Clare Solomon would have known how flaky or otherwise the landlord was, seeing as FireBox was located in the same premises as her previous café, which closed down ten years ago (and which one may presume was owned by the same landlord)?

Or is it the identity of the landlord - and said landlord's cooling off - which is of particular interest in this?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2014)

Are we thinking...SWP?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm skint at the moment but a £3 check of the Land Registry might be useful


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2014)

> Since we opened over 18 months ago the landlords have been promising to repair leaks from the pavement into the basement. More recently the water mains beneath the building has burst. The landlords have refused to agree compensation while this extensive work is carried out. This has made it impossible to sustain the project.


i can't work out whether 'extensive work' refers to sorting the water main or the leaks; if it refers to the water main, it's the responsibility of the water company to sort it out. my initial reading was that they're expecting compensation from the landlord for this as well as leaks? 
(don't get me wrong; i'm not into shoddy landlords, and eighteen months of waiting for leaks to be repaired is shit, to say the least)


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm more curious about their 'exciting new office complex' to be honest


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 2, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm skint at the moment but a £3 check of the Land Registry might be useful



Nowt of interest....



> Address of Property : Lucas House, Argyle Walk; Cromer House, Cromer Street;
> Whidborne Buildings, Whidborne Street; and Ferris House,
> Whidborne Street
> 
> ...



http://www.onehousinggroup.co.uk/about-us


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Nowt of interest....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.onehousinggroup.co.uk/about-us


Did One also own the property in 2001-2003?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2014)

Industrial and provident society. So a for benefit not profit group. So, yes, of interest.

It does just appear to be a social housing group though.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 2, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Are we thinking...SWP?


I don't think she was in the SWP then, or only just joined.


----------



## rekil (Jan 2, 2014)

I wonder how much trouble was made.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 2, 2014)

No thanks


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 2, 2014)

Eating, drinking and troublemaking? Sounds like the Bullingdon Club.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is some of the background to Clare Solomon and the Char Bar which was in the same venue as the former Counterfire in Cromer St after moving there from the Brunswick Centre in the early noughties.  I remember going to the Char Bar in both of its two sites.

http://www.kingscross.co.uk/KXV-2004-019-02


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> Here is some of the background to Clare Solomon and the Char Bar which was in the same venue as the former Counterfire in Cromer St after moving there from the Brunswick Centre in the early noughties.  I remember going to the Char Bar in both of its two sites.
> 
> http://www.kingscross.co.uk/KXV-2004-019-02


August 2003:



> We had flood by Thames Water. Everything was ruined, all the stock, the final nail in the coffin.



Bizarre.

She certainly sounds like she's had a few trials and tribulations!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2014)

Was then was Allah willed it or are we back on more mundane shit now?


----------



## Nice one (Jan 2, 2014)

someone should check her lightbulb situation


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Jan 2, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 45939


I've walked past it many a time, can't remember ever seeing more than 20 people in there. Not much agitation going on either, The Boot next door would be better for that.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't believe I didn't make the connection earlier - FireBox (106-108 Cromer Street) is only a few doors down from where the RCP sited its own gallery/bookshop/bunker complex The Edge (92 Cromer Street). Small world.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 3, 2014)

What about the worker's institute of Mao Zedong thought?


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 21, 2014)

deserves a thread of its own really but forward to the great leap overboard!


1. … the ruling elite needs to be overthrown in support of an egalitarian and socialist society with the eradication of a classist society. 

“2. Narrow Boats offer an alternative and imaginative approach to direct action by proposing to block the canal system to further the cause of the fight against austerity.”


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 21, 2014)

The Reesites embrace multitudinous positionism:
"The result was farcical. The “signatories” had proposed that the PA should become a membership organisation - “Individual membership should be a minimum of £1 per month for the waged and free for the unwaged”. But the speaker from West Yorkshire PA declared that the People’s Assembly “shouldn’t be a membership organisation”, since, according to her “amendment”, “a paid membership scheme will exclude some people”. Rather, “Individual members will be encouraged to set up standing orders in favour of the local organisation”, which “may distribute funds to the national organisation in response to requests for funding which are accompanied by a budget and costing”.

This “amendment” was passed by 205 to 174 in the only vote that was actually counted all day. But then the “main motion” was agreed overwhelmingly too. In fact it was _un_amended - West Yorkshire’s proposal was actually a stand-alone motion: it had not wanted to ‘delete and replace’ anything. The result? The PA is now committed to two mutually exclusive positions simultaneously."


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 16, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> deserves a thread of its own really but forward to the great leap overboard!
> 
> 
> 1. … the ruling elite needs to be overthrown in support of an egalitarian and socialist society with the eradication of a classist society.
> ...



Yep, Clare has just bought a little boat.  And that's how she came to my attention. And a quick search of her name on here makes me think, 'this needs watching.'

No one gave a flying fuck about the 'blockade' unsurprisingly. I am deeply suspicious of the motives here and I think our community is being used. Seem to be seeing a bit of a swappie invasion - that 'grabbing hold' of a 'fashionable' community (yes the London boating community suddenly finds itself hip), and manipulating it for your own ends. We have a very threatened community here in the capital, we have fought a long fight, we have people coming along who have no idea about our history and I'm very concerned. Clare, if you are reading this you need to do your research love.  Reading bits off the CRT website and getting the wrong end of the stick makes you look like a prat. And speaking 'on our behalf' when you don't really know us is not on.


----------



## treelover (Jul 16, 2014)

any links?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 7, 2014)

Uh-oh...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Uh-oh...



are they making a stag film?


----------



## J Ed (Jan 16, 2015)

John Rees' social media presence is just weird. He is blasting the Greens for being 'silent' on Charlie Hebdo's 'racism'.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2015)

J Ed said:


> John Rees' social media presence is just weird. He is blasting the Greens for being 'silent' on Charlie Hebdo's 'racism'.


All the swp/ex-swp milieu are locked into a fight to see how can be most anti-ch in order to appear as the best defender of muslims and so grab some new recruits.


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

Literally the first thing I heard about the CH massacre was a trot moaning about the racist French left on FB, and how they could all learn something from Salma Yaqoob...


----------



## J Ed (Jan 16, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> All the swp/ex-swp milieu are locked into a fight to see how can be most anti-ch in order to appear as the best defender of muslims and so grab some new recruits.



A great strategy, they will soon be inundated with 999999999 new Muslim recruits


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2015)

J Ed said:


> A great strategy, they will soon be inundated with 999999999 new Muslim recruits


This







always works though - remember the new opening that RESPECT brought, 'the dawn of a new era'.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 17, 2015)

A daesh for growth


----------



## J Ed (Jan 17, 2015)

Isis to see you


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 17, 2015)

This obsession with how awful CH are by some of the intersectionalist crowd is starting to piss me off tbh. People died because of a cartoon and they are trying to smear them as white supremacists. It makes me fucking angry.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 18, 2015)

Jihad left


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 18, 2015)

Claire Soloman's Mines


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2015)

Helluva take on the FIFA raids by STWC

FIFA vote to kick Israel out of world football conveniently blocked by US intervention



> The FIFA corruption crisis came just as its annual congress was due to debate a motion calling for Israel to be suspended from world football.


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2015)

We should all give up now.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2015)

Start every article with "How convenient for Israel" tbh.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2015)

"How convenient for Israel that Newcastle escaped relegation"


----------



## frogwoman (May 28, 2015)

copliker said:


> Helluva take on the FIFA raids by STWC
> 
> FIFA vote to kick Israel out of world football conveniently blocked by US intervention



Eh?? Is it time to just call them an antisemitic loon site yet? FIFA is corrupt as fuck. Nothing to do with israel.


----------



## comrade spurski (May 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Eh?? Is it time to just call them an antisemitic loon site yet? FIFA is corrupt as fuck. Nothing to do with israel.


I don't think this article is anti semitic ...the points it raises are legitimate matters for concern as the article talks about abuses caused by Israel which are real but it is complete conspiracy lunacy bollocks!
It reads like they are desperate to remind people they are still around as there is little or no point to them existing as an organisation.


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2015)

' how convenient for Israel that there is no Palestine food week at Lidl'


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2015)

comrade spurski said:


> I don't think this article is anti semitic ...the points it raises are legitimate matters for concern as the article talks about abuses caused by Israel which are real but it is complete conspiracy lunacy bollocks!
> It reads like they are desperate to remind people they are still around as there is little or no point to them existing as an organisation.


An overbearing obsession like this can easily become anti-semitic without having any of the formal traits of classical anti-semitism - _the obsession is the anti-semitism. _Perfectly possible to see the jews behind everything without abusing them.


----------



## BigTom (May 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Eh?? Is it time to just call them an antisemitic loon site yet? FIFA is corrupt as fuck. Nothing to do with israel.


Completely incorrect, you are a self hating Marxist obviously


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2015)

comrade spurski said:


> I don't think this article is anti semitic ...the points it raises are legitimate matters for concern as the article talks about abuses caused by Israel which are real but it is complete conspiracy lunacy bollocks!
> It reads like they are desperate to remind people they are still around as there is little or no point to them existing as an organisation.


You may only have seen the newly edited version - the one that's there now - the one without the really dodgy stuff that was there last night.


----------



## cesare (May 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Eh?? Is it time to just call them an antisemitic loon site yet? FIFA is corrupt as fuck. Nothing to do with israel.


Apparently you have to draw the possibly unintended consequences to their attention, politely, then comfort them if they get upset.


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

The article is written by someone for PSC tbf


----------



## The39thStep (May 29, 2015)

How convenient for Israel that the dog popping 100 balloons on BGT didn't make it into the final


----------



## J Ed (May 29, 2015)

How convenient for Israel that as Rees' star wanes he and his group are forced to champion more and more stupid and contradictory causes in order to keep the money flowing in from 'anti-imperialist' dictatorships


----------



## comrade spurski (May 29, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> An overbearing obsession like this can easily become anti-semitic without having any of the formal traits of classical anti-semitism - _the obsession is the anti-semitism. _Perfectly possible to see the jews behind everything without abusing them.


I haven't been looking at their website so have no idea if they are obsessed...I was more commenting on the article in isolation. I think that the concerns about the Israel government abusing  Palestine footballers are valid and therefore it should be taken up within FIFA.
I think the article was stupid and ill thought out.
I do  agree with you overall point about how it's possible to be anti semetic through obsession (David Icke and the 9/11 conspiracy theorists show this to be true) but I hope that STW are not going down that line.


----------



## butchersapron (May 29, 2015)

comrade spurski said:


> I haven't been looking at their website so have no idea if they are obsessed...I was more commenting on the article in isolation. I think that the concerns about the Israel government abusing  Palestine footballers are valid and therefore it should be taken up within FIFA.
> I think the article was stupid and ill thought out.
> I do  agree with you overall point about how it's possible to be anti semetic through obsession (David Icke and the 9/11 conspiracy theorists show this to be true) but I hope that STW are not going down that line.


It's quite important that we're looking at the same article.I don't think we were.


----------



## comrade spurski (May 29, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> It's quite important that we're looking at the same article.I don't think we were.



Forgot about your other post...pisses me off tbh.
Its easy to justifiably criticise the  Israeli Government without being anti semitic so am at a loss why any organisation that claims to be on the left  fails to do so.

Edit...your post doesn't piss me off ... left organisations being anti semitic do!


----------



## sihhi (Aug 24, 2016)

chilango said:


> "We want to be a showcase for all that is best on the left. This project’s name, design, decor, menu and programme of events should all reflect this aim."
> 
> 
> View attachment 23812
> ...



You laughed but this posh-lefty exercise has helped one prominent Counterfirer:

Over the moon to announce my latest appointment as General Manager of Cafe & Events at the prestigious Whitworth Art Gallery. Proud to work along esteemed artists including our sisterade Rai Aurora. This job is right up my street: wonderful hours, loads of leeway with events, a high powered projector to project video on the wall opposite through the all glass walled stunning 'Cafe in the Trees' and an award-winning scouser chef who's worked all over the Middle East and speaks a bit of Arabic & Greek (like me!). Do pop in or get in touch with event proposals

The Counterfire website has become heavily Labour now, with this image the backdrop for the _home page_


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 24, 2016)

I wonder is they'll allow the staff to unionise.


----------

